# GEN 1 Haldex Back on Sale Numbers Matter



## Trouble4

Final Price thanks to Darryl Updated May 23rd 2014

UK = $613.21 USD ************

USA = $564.74 USD

FINLAND / Norway = $597.99 USD

CYPRUS = $628.44 USD

if in another Country that is not listed Contact Darryl @ [email protected]

if need be we can help but Darryl can Paypal invoice you ........ everything works smooth 8) 


PRICE HAS CHANGED MUCH LOWER NOW AROUND $375.00 GBP 

Price at this time $694.00 USD about $414.00 GBP that is delivered to home. if We Group buy order it will allow discount.... We make ZERO just want to thank the forum...... PLUS 4% for PAYPAL not included in price above










Pre-Payment to start April 20th 2014 and ends JUN 25th 2014 as we need to pre-pay

as Shipping date is looking at JULY 15 2014... if deal gets better the difference in money will be refunded and sent to you through PayPal

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## A8VCG

Hi Brett, I have already spoken to Marcel about this and would hope to negotiate a significant discount for 20 units split between TTF and R32OC.

R32, already have 5 notes of interest already.

Have you spoken to Marcel ?

1. Brett
2. Cuprabhoy
3&#8230;.


----------



## Callum-TT

I could be interested in this as long as I get working soon. Put me down as a maybe please. I should know in the next week.


----------



## Nadim_m

Think I'm in, what sort of discount do you
think we will be able to get?


----------



## V6RUL

Depends if the new unit plugs into the Hadex or OBD as I have my liquid gauge plugged into the OBD.
Steve


----------



## Callum-TT

V6RUL said:


> Depends if the new unit plugs into the Hadex or OBD as I have my liquid gauge plugged into the OBD.
> Steve


+1 good questions Steve.


----------



## kato

Hi, Just wanted to know if this works with the standard Haldex, as in the past I seem to remember that to upgrade to a blue controller was a lot more expensive


----------



## Callum-TT

kato said:


> Hi, Just wanted to know if this works with the standard Haldex, as in the past I seem to remember that to upgrade to a blue controller was a lot more expensive


Read the OP buddy, it says it works as an addition to the standard haldex controller.


----------



## kato

Ok, like a few of the others just need to know how is connects then


----------



## Duggy

Interested in this Brett, but as said above, I'd like to know the connection, as is wouldn't want to lose the liquid gauge

John


----------



## Trouble4

Cuprabhoy said:


> Hi Brett, I have already spoken to Marcel about this and would hope to negotiate a significant discount for 20 units split between TTF and R32OC.
> 
> R32, already have 5 notes of interest already.
> 
> Have you spoken to Marcel ?
> 
> 1. Brett
> 2. Cuprabhoy
> 3&#8230;.


no I have not.. I am also grouping Quattroworld.com and others as well We are going to sell at a great price

have to have the count before I can go after the deal (actually have talked to HPA we get a number and trying to get better then a Dealer Pricing 8) and pass it along) Sorry have not been on for a couple days... other places facebook, some VWvortex and more....... Everyone a Winner on this deal......

What is Marcels email or how he likes to be contacted ????

Thanks Brett.


----------



## Trouble4

as Shipping date is looking at JULY 15 2014... if deal gets better the difference in money will be refunded and sent to you through PayPal

DEBUT
it is showing at Fastivus in CA May 23rd We have 2 partners that live there and one is going to be there and he is well known to HPA and VW/Audi He is Bernie M Chacon III he owns dub-nation.com https://www.facebook.com/ProjektMK6 https://www.facebook.com/dubnation http://www.dub-nation.com/index_old.html

The other is Webb Starr here is one of his builds:: 




Both this guys are season pro's not old not you late 30's Excellent asset .........

The bottom line is the more commitments the better we can barter / negotiate

OBO Plug ins will have answers tomorrow as I speak to HPA tomorrow........

We already have it in Canadian Dollars CAD that saves you anywhere from 7% to 15% over the USD now ....

working on shipping as well......

Bernie photographs a lot he will have actual shots of the product . and right now believe will have a drive with one installed.


----------



## Trouble4

Here is thread in http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/264515.phtml

there are a couple post from me in there if you can read them all that would be nice.

as in US it seems no one trust their own Mother's :?

Just want you to know We are doing this free of charge.. Willing to give my time...

and I do get something a better price on the Haldex controller......

We do know that a lot of us are programmed to question ""What is in it for you"" this is it better price and better dealer

just want to cover costs of product, shipping and paypal..... those are what We know are costs at this time

Thanks for your time..

Yours, Brett.

[email protected]


----------



## Trouble4

WARRANTY:: FYI

HPA Motorsports' FT-series turbo packages carry a one year warranty against manufacturer's defects on all major, non-consumable, components. Damaged caused by abuse, misuse, racing, collision, foreign particles, etc., will NOT be covered by warranty.

Warranty covers replacement cost of parts, exclusive of labor and freight costs associated with said replacement.

Items covered by warranty include:
Turbochargers
Exhaust Manifold
Downpipe
Catalysts
Exhaust System
Intake Manifold
Silicone Plumbing
Intercoolers
Fuel Pump
Fuel Injectors
Brake Calipers
Haldex Controller

Items NOT covered by warranty include:
Clutch
Gearbox
Brake Pads & Brake Rotors

Any claims of defect in workmanship must be repaired at HPA Motorsports' facility located in Langley, Canada. Should the damage be determined to be a direct result of the workmanship of HPA Motorsports, labor costs for HPA Motorsports to complete repairs at our own facility will be included in the warranty repair. In certain circumstances, at the sole discretion of HPA Motorsports, permission may be granted for repairs to be completed at an HPA authorized facility at a pre-approved labor rate.

HPA Motorsports will not be liable for incidental, consequential, indirect, special, or punitive damages of any kind. HPA's entire liability shall be limited to replacement or repair of the damaged parts at HPA's option.

To maintain validity of warranty, in addition to the factory recommended maintenance schedule, the following services must be adhered to and documented according to the prescribed schedule:
Break In period: engine speed is not to exceed 5500 RPM, and absolutely NO standing starts are to be performed	1000 km / 620 miles
Mass Air Flow meter - Clean	5000 km / 3100 miles
Mass Air Flow meter - Replace	20,000 km / 12,500 miles
Engine Oil (Castrol Syntec) & Filter - Replace	5000 km / 3100 miles
Haldex Fluid & Filter - Replace	10,000 km / 6000 miles

Warranty is offered to original purchaser only and is not transferable.

Should you experience any difficulties with your FT-series turbo system, please contact HPA Motorsports for technical assistance at 604-888-7274 prior to engaging in any repair procedure. Failure to follow the advice of our technical support staff may cause undue harm that will not be covered by warranty.


----------



## Trouble4

talked to HPA and The OBD is not the hook up ......... the OBD is not used so Liquid TT is good .......

size of screen is around 3.5 to 4.0 inches long an around 3.0 inches high........


----------



## Callum-TT




----------



## Trouble4

GodZilla is Back.........


----------



## Trouble4

Nadim_m said:


> Think I'm in, what sort of discount do you
> think we will be able to get?


Besides the Money Exchange (which is BIG)

Hoping for anywhere between 12% to 22% off MSRP............ All depends on Numbers


----------



## Callum-TT

Right got new job offer today so I am 100% in. Let me know final costs.


----------



## Trouble4

Callum-TT said:


> Right got new job offer today so I am 100% in. Let me know final costs.


Pre-Payment to start April 20th 2014 and ends JUN 25th 2014 as we need to pre-pay

as Shipping date is looking at JULY 15 2014... if deal gets better the difference in money will be refunded and sent to you through PayPal

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett
2. Cuprabhoy
3. Callum-TT
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## V6RUL

As i enjoy AWD fulltime as i have a HPA Competion/Performance Controller fitted already, what is the benefit of coughing up again to HPA for this equipment?
Steve


----------



## Trouble4

V6RUL said:


> As i enjoy AWD fulltime as i have a HPA Competion/Performance Controller fitted already, what is the benefit of coughing up again to HPA for this equipment?
> Steve


First I am checking to see if any benefits.........

Myself would not;; if already purchased a previous item that I am happy about...

anyway checking on it ...

Good Question........


----------



## Trouble4

V6RUL said:


> As i enjoy AWD fulltime as i have a HPA Competion/Performance Controller fitted already, what is the benefit of coughing up again to HPA for this equipment?
> Steve


The new controller we are offering will have 2 pre-set modes:

Snow (bad weather) mode -previously unavailable 
Competition mode -if you have the controller from HPA, you will have this already

In addition (the HPA guys will want this the most), we will have a variable mode that will allow the driver to adjust manually the ratio from front to rear, according to their needs.

Some competition guys will be happy and not see the benefit in this additional display/control, others have already ordered from me! Not sure what is meant by this.........


----------



## Trouble4

Pre-Payment to start April 20th 2014 and ends JUN 25th 2014 as we need to pre-pay

as Shipping date is looking at JULY 15 2014... if deal gets better the difference in money will be refunded and sent to you through PayPal

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett
2. Cuprabhoy
3. Callum-TT
4. Dan U. R32roc forum
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## conlechi

Hi Brett, I have the blue uprated haldex fitted , will this work with/improve the unit I already have ?


----------



## Desmodave996

Really interested in this, can someone just confirm the price as for some reason tapatalk isn't showing all the posts above.

Ta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouble4

Desmodave996 said:


> Really interested in this, can someone just confirm the price as for some reason tapatalk isn't showing all the posts above.
> 
> Ta
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right now the price I can give is close not actual as We are combining all orders from this forum R32 forum facebook TT owners ......... All are from UK in this group but also adding customers from Quattroworld Vortex from USA

but here is the closest pricing I have for UK at this time in GBP ... $335.00 to $350.00 GBP includes Product, Shipping to your location in UK and Invoicing through PayPal ... if wanting insurance maybe extra........ hope this helps.. We are hoping to go lower.......

my email address as well [email protected]


----------



## V6RUL

Trouble4 said:


> Desmodave996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really interested in this, can someone just confirm the price as for some reason tapatalk isn't showing all the posts above.
> 
> Ta
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the price I can give is close not actual as We are combining all orders from this forum R32 forum facebook TT owners ......... All are from UK in this group but also adding customers from Quattroworld Vortex from USA
> 
> but here is the closest pricing I have for UK at this time in GBP ... $335.00 to $350.00 GBP includes Product, Shipping to your location in UK and Invoicing through PayPal ... if wanting insurance maybe extra........ hope this helps.. We are hoping to go lower.......
> 
> my email address as well [email protected]
Click to expand...

$ or £
Steve


----------



## Trouble4

V6RUL said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desmodave996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really interested in this, can someone just confirm the price as for some reason tapatalk isn't showing all the posts above.
> 
> Ta
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the price I can give is close not actual as We are combining all orders from this forum R32 forum facebook TT owners ......... All are from UK in this group but also adding customers from Quattroworld Vortex from USA
> 
> but here is the closest pricing I have for UK at this time in GBP ... $335.00 to $350.00 GBP includes Product, Shipping to your location in UK and Invoicing through PayPal ... if wanting insurance maybe extra........ hope this helps.. We are hoping to go lower.......
> 
> my email address as well [email protected]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $ or £
> Steve
Click to expand...

but here is the closest pricing I have for UK at this time in GBP ... $335.00 to $350.00 GBP includes Product, Shipping to your location in UK and Invoicing through PayPal ... if wanting insurance maybe extra........ hope this helps.. We are hoping to go lower.......

my email address as well [email protected]

on my keyboard do not have a E in squiggle form for GBP sign: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Desmodave996

Stick me down for one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barb

Might be worth putting this on the audisport forum for the s3 owners

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouble4

barb said:


> Might be worth putting this on the audisport forum for the s3 owners
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Thanks will look..


----------



## Trouble4

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett
2. Cuprabhoy
3. Callum-TT
4. Dan U. R32roc forum
5.Desmodave996
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Trouble4

tag your it ....


----------



## Trouble4

conlechi said:


> Hi Brett, I have the blue uprated haldex fitted , will this work with/improve the unit I already have ?


This new development will work for customers who already have the blue controller fitted. The variable mode will allow the end user to improve on the front/rear ratio the blue controller provides if they choose a more aggressive split.

thanks


----------



## Nadim_m

Definitely put me down for 1 can make
payment anytime after the 5th


----------



## Trouble4

Haldex Group Buy List

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett
2. Cuprabhoy
3. Callum-TT
4. Dan U. R32roc forum
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## ScoTTy John

Have been looking at Haldex performance since advised about the Blue controller. This sounds like an interesting alternative. Please add my name to the list and let me know how the payment needs to be made.


----------



## Trouble4

ScoTTy John said:


> Have been looking at Haldex performance since advised about the Blue controller. This sounds like an interesting alternative. Please add my name to the list and let me know how the payment needs to be made.


Personally I could not or would not pay the Original Blue price until now and about 2 weeks before HPA gave a shout .. I was thankful as I almost purchased a used one for 700.00 GBP......

one of the last things I want ......... 

so thankful........

PLEASE read over Thread.... Please ask any questions.... as it is over a quid/dollar and even that is to much for me 

Thanks

Haldex Group Buy List

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett
2. Cuprabhoy
3. Callum-TT
4. Dan U. R32roc forum
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m
7. ScoTTy John
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## A8VCG

Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig

Haldex Group Buy List

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett
2. Cuprabhoy
3. Callum-TT
4. Dan U. R32roc forum
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m
7. ScoTTy John
8. Hulmie R32roc forum
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum
10. alexh R32roc forum
11. -Jim- R32roc forum
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum
14. Desmond R32roc forum
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum


----------



## Callum-TT

Boom Shaka laka.

Add audi sport and we could have 30+ meaning even cheaper


----------



## Duggy

I'm in on this Brett 

Put me on the list

John


----------



## Trouble4

Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig


awesome......... have

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF i HAVE PUT YOUR COUNTRY WRONG SO I MAY CORRECT IT

Haldex Group Buy List 2-20 UK

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett .............................need to put Country Now : US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.

40 is the ultimate goal Smok'in R32


----------



## Trouble4

Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig

awesome......... have

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF i HAVE PUT YOUR COUNTRY WRONG SO I MAY CORRECT IT

Haldex Group Buy List 2-20 UK

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett .............................need to put Country Now : US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.

40 is the ultimate goal Smok'in R32


----------



## kato

If not OBD hook up how hard is install and where to ? Sorry not very tech minded, nn to find out if can do DIY or nn a garage and at what price to install


----------



## Trouble4

Trouble4 said:


> barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might be worth putting this on the audisport forum for the s3 owners
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks will look..
Click to expand...

Brett,

Most of the old S3s are Gen.2, not Gen.1. Show your prospective customers this:

http://www.hpamotorsports.com/images/Ha ... cation.jpg

Let me know what it says&#8230;and I'll tell you which controller is required.

I am check to see how true this is with S3's World Wide......


----------



## Trouble4

Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig

awesome......... have

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF i HAVE PUT YOUR COUNTRY WRONG SO I MAY CORRECT IT

Haldex Group Buy List 2-20 UK

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett .............................need to put Country Now : NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.

40 is the ultimate goal Smok'in R32


----------



## chunki84

Awesome 

Please, put me on the list.

AL / US


----------



## Trouble4

PLEASE CHECK HERE AS WILL BE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS TO BILL YOU AROUND JUNE 1ST 2014 BY PM

OR TO DIRECTLY OUR EMAIL ADDRESS OF [email protected].............

Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig

awesome......... have

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF i HAVE PUT YOUR COUNTRY WRONG SO I MAY CORRECT IT

Haldex Group Buy List 2-20 UK

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett .............................need to put Country Now : NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.


----------



## A8VCG

Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig

Haldex Group Buy

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett .............................need to put Country Now : NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. 
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.[/quote]


----------



## Trouble4

Cuprabhoy said:


> Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig
> 
> Just wanted to thank Cuprabhoy for what he is doing for everyone on this Group Buy
> 
> 
> The R32OC folks as well ..........  Any 2004 R32 forums / facebook / club --either send me a link / copy/paste or post something yourself and let me know link will follow up ........ When posting put Link to this Group Buy Page. Here::
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=619809
> 
> Any one on here ? https://www.facebook.com/groups/mk1tt/-- facebook
> 
> Any one on here ? https://www.facebook.com/groups/audiTTowners/ -- facebook
> 
> Any one on here ? https://www.facebook.com/groups/UKAudiTT/ --- facebook
> 
> We are on all 3 the last one we are going to post on today any help in getting the word out is helpful ..
> 
> Haldex Group Buy
> 
> 1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett .............................need to put Country Now : NC / US
> 2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
> 3. Callum-TT........................................UK
> 4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
> 5. Desmodave996....................................UK
> 6. Nadim_m............................................UK
> 7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
> 8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
> 9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
> 10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
> 11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
> 12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
> 13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
> 14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
> 15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
> 16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
> 17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
> 18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
> 19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
> 20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
> 21. DUGGY ................................................UK
> 22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
> 23. chunki84............................................AL / US
> 24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
> 25.
> 26.
> 27.
> 28.
> 29.
> 30.
> 31.
> 32.
> 33.
> 34.
> 35.
> 36.
> 37.
> 38.
> 39
> 40.
> 41.
> 42.
> 43.
> 44.


[/quote]


----------



## A8VCG

Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig

Haldex Group Buy

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett .............................need to put Country Now : NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK


----------



## hulmie

Cuprabhoy said:


> Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig
> 
> Haldex Group Buy
> 
> 1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett .............................need to put Country Now : NC / US
> 2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
> 3. Callum-TT........................................UK
> 4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
> 5. Desmodave996....................................UK
> 6. Nadim_m............................................UK
> 7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
> 8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
> 9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
> 10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
> 11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
> 12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
> 13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
> 14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
> 15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
> 16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
> 17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
> 18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
> 19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
> 20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
> 21. DUGGY ................................................UK
> 22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
> 23. chunki84............................................AL / US
> 24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
> 25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
> 26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK


Thanks to Cuprabhoy and Trouble4 for sorting things. I have requested peoples paypal details on R32oc for when invoices need to be sent out


----------



## TTguy30

I can't wait til these go out and I can really push my car at the track...


----------



## A8VCG

Cuprabhoy Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig

*Haldex Group Buy - Include Country*

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK


----------



## chunki84

the tune will require my original haldex unit?


----------



## Trouble4

chunki84 said:


> the tune will require my original haldex unit?


No:.... as this is somewhat like the Original Blue... BUT it will have a LCD screen and allow you you to set the distribution of power

Front 95 Rear 5 or on launch R 50 (48) and F 50 (52)

We are receiving the install directions

there is no tune/flash involved with this.........

Thanks for asking....... Please ask questions everyone ... as we are still waiting for a answer on installation

anything else ???


----------



## volksdude

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
28.volksdude 
...............................................CA

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
28.volksdude .........................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK


----------



## C17LJR

Put me down for 2, possibly 3 please


----------



## Trouble4

Haldex Group Buy 

PLEASE CHECK HERE AS WILL BE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS TO BILL YOU AROUND JUNE 1ST 2014 BY PM

OR TO DIRECTLY OUR EMAIL ADDRESS OF [email protected].............

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF i HAVE PUT YOUR COUNTRY WRONG SO I MAY CORRECT IT

Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
28.volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ............................2/3................UK confirm Country Please
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.

40 is the ultimate goal Smok'in R32


----------



## chunki84

I called HPA today and
They told me we do need original controller.  
We don't need to send it to HPA.
HPA will just send LCD unit and we just need to install to our original controller attached with our car.


----------



## hulmie

Updated list with another R32oc member
1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
28.volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ............................2/3................UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.


----------



## A8VCG

Holy mother of moly!


----------



## A8VCG

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
28.volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ............................2/3................UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK


----------



## hulmie

This is gonna be the Mother of all groupbuys


----------



## Trouble4

more FYI or Clarification:

The new HPA development is an LCD and harness. It does not include a replacement module.

Any customer hoping to use our product will need a Haldex module (OE*****, Blue, or Competition) already installed in the car.

I called HPA today and
They told me we do need original controller.  
We don't need to send it to HPA.
HPA will just send LCD unit and we just need to install to our original controller attached with our car. 

*****you mean "original Equipment /controller" OE*****, Blue, or Competition

So we know exactly... What comes in the box

Correct! ----------- Correct!-------------Correct!


----------



## C17LJR

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
28.volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ............................2/3................UK
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK


----------



## TTguy30

O ok so I'll be using my original Haldex controller to use this?


----------



## Trouble4

Good News Bad News 

at bottom will be using http://www.xe.com/ to translate Currency

Here it goes............. You decide what is Good or Bad News is........

1. Declared value is going to be in USD $450.00 VAT maybe $40.00 - $95.00 USD and even at that unsure.

2. Shipping is going to be direct from HPA Langley, BC Canada V1M 3W9 UPS Global Insured

for UK shipping is $95.00 USD /// USA is $50.00 /// Finland is $80.00 /// covers Canadian export tax / insurance as well

3. PayPal 
UK - 4% = $24.20 USD /// USA - 3% = $16.80 /// FINLAND - 4% = $23.60

4. Total Cost:
UK = $630.00 USD /// USA = $576.80 USD /// FINLAND = $613.60 USD

$375.00 GBP /// ......USA = $576.80 USD /// FINLAND $443.00 EUR

5. This is do to me not understanding what I thought I was told........ So, Chalked up to communication

6. Not in CAD in USD is the Big Reason.........

7. this is price as of today only difference will be exchange rates at time of Buying ...

Hopefully this explains everything.......... but in case Please ask questions.......


----------



## Trouble4

TTguy30 said:


> O ok so I'll be using my original Haldex controller to use this?


no problem


----------



## TTguy30

No I was asking a question


----------



## Trouble4

TTguy30 said:


> No I was asking a question


Yes you can use your OEM or Blue


----------



## pete_slim

Hi Brett,

Please could you put me down on the list for one?...
Perhaps mine can also be sent to the same place as Callum as he is helping with the re-birth of my very broken car.

cheers
pete


----------



## Trouble4

Haldex Group Buy

************************* Total Cost: **********************************
UK = $630.00 USD /// USA = $576.80 USD /// FINLAND = $613.60 USD 
$375.00 GBP /// ..................USA = $576.80 USD ///............ FINLAND $443.00 EUR

depends on currency conversion when paid

PLEASE CHECK HERE AS WILL BE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS TO BILL YOU AROUND JUNE 1ST 2014 BY PM

OR TO DIRECTLY OUR EMAIL ADDRESS OF [email protected].............

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF i HAVE PUT YOUR COUNTRY WRONG SO I MAY CORRECT IT

Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
28.volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ............................2/3................UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
34. pete_slim ..............................................UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35.
36.
37.
38.
39
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.

40 is the ultimate goal Smok'in R32


----------



## Nadim_m

Just run those figures through duty calculator.com

Came back with estimated £11.35 duty and £67.13 vat

Does that sound about right?


----------



## Callum-TT

Probably a bit high mate. I expect it to be no more than £50 combined as it always fluctuates.


----------



## Trouble4

Nadim_m said:


> Just run those figures through duty calculator.com
> 
> Came back with estimated £11.35 duty and £67.13 vat
> 
> Does that sound about right?


The base of E11.35 sounds about right.......... and VAT E48.65

Total of E60.00 GBP


----------



## willywonka3968

Edit: Forgot about the import fees. Thxs

Then please put me on the list! 

Email me a reminder when payment due, June 1

Thanks looking forward to it


----------



## Trouble4

Haldex Group Buy

************************* Total Cost: **********************************
UK = $630.00 USD /// USA = $576.80 USD /// FINLAND = $613.60 USD 
$375.00 GBP /// ..................USA = $576.80 USD ///............ FINLAND $443.00 EUR

depends on currency conversion when paid

PLEASE CHECK HERE AS WILL BE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS TO BILL YOU AROUND JUNE 1ST 2014 BY PM

OR TO DIRECTLY OUR EMAIL ADDRESS OF [email protected].............

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF i HAVE PUT YOUR COUNTRY WRONG SO I MAY CORRECT IT

Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
28.volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ............................2/3................UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
34. pete_slim ..............................................UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. willywonka3968.........Email. .............. REMIND........US
36.
37.
38.
39
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.

40 is the ultimate goal Smok'in R32


----------



## A8VCG

This was never meant to be a competition between the TTF and the R32OC !


----------



## willywonka3968

Cuprabhoy said:


> This was never meant to be a competition between the TTF and the R32OC !


That's what the losing side said! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Trouble4

Cuprabhoy said:


> This was never meant to be a competition between the TTF and the R32OC !


you a funny guy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hulmie

Revised list below as -JIM- was down on it twice for some reason.

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
27.volksdude ...............................................CA
28. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
29. David B..............................................TX / US
30. C17LJR ............................2/3................UK confirm Country Please
31. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK
32. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
33. pete_slim ..............................................UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
34. willywonka3968.........Email. .............. REMIND........US
35.
36.
37.
38
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.



Cuprabhoy said:


> This was never meant to be a competition between the TTF and the R32OC !


You don't get owt for coming second


----------



## Trouble4

willywonka3968 said:


> *If that shipping figure becomes realistic, 50.00USD from Can. to east coast of the US, is way high. More like 20.00 USD UPS/Fedex/USPS Ground *
> 
> Then please put me on the list!
> 
> Email me a reminder when payment due, June 1
> 
> will mansf 3968
> 
> a t
> 
> gM XXl . XXX
> 
> Thanks


Includes customes fee Included in shipping So, you will not receive a bill from Canadian Gov't


----------



## fc91

Can you add me to the list too please? I'm in the UK.


----------



## Trouble4

Haldex Group Buy

************************* Total Cost: **********************************
UK = $630.00 USD /// USA = $576.80 USD /// FINLAND = $613.60 USD 
$375.00 GBP /// ..................USA = $576.80 USD ///............ FINLAND $443.00 EUR

depends on currency conversion when paid

PLEASE CHECK HERE AS WILL BE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS TO BILL YOU AROUND JUNE 1ST 2014 BY PM

OR TO DIRECTLY OUR EMAIL ADDRESS OF [email protected].............

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF i HAVE PUT YOUR COUNTRY WRONG SO I MAY CORRECT IT

Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
28.volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ............................2/3................UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
34. pete_slim ..............................................UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. willywonka3968.........Email. .............. REMIND........US
36. fc91 ..............................................................UK
37.
38.
39
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.

Coming is PayPal email request and payment dates

40 is the ultimate goal Smok'in R32


----------



## [email protected]

Hello everyone...Darryl @ HPA...

Just thought I'd check in to see if anyone had any specific questions about our new Gen.1 AWD Controller. I can see there is a lot of interest in pre-ordering, which is great.

We will obviously be releasing more pictures, features, and details as the development continues.

Pre-payment can be arranged now. We are still trying to determine our initial order quantity, and paid pre-orders give us a good indication of how things are trending.


----------



## willywonka3968

[email protected] said:


> Hello everyone...Darryl @ HPA...
> 
> Just thought I'd check in to see if anyone had any specific questions about our new Gen.1 AWD Controller. I can see there is a lot of interest in pre-ordering, which is great.
> 
> We will obviously be releasing more pictures, features, and details as the development continues.
> 
> Pre-payment can be arranged now. We are still trying to determine our initial order quantity, and paid pre-orders give us a good indication of how things are trending.


Yes please, details about ALL the custom program capability. Also, if i buy a 4999 turbo kit from you, can you get a custom program that would work best with TT Mk1 3.2 turbo engine. Like a DSG map used on existing/past turbo cars you know works well.

Also, you have the US price set @ 599.00 USD the group buy is around 578.00 USD, not really jumping up and down for that 
30.00 savings. If we hit over 30+ units..... 499.00? I think that would be just swell of HPA!


----------



## TTguy30

What is the biggest range you could set for either power to the rear wheels or the front?


----------



## Trouble4

> Also, you have the US price set @ 599.00 USD the group buy is around 578.00 USD, not really jumping up and down for that
> 30.00 savings. If we hit over 30+ units..... 499.00? I think that would be just swell of HPA!


that includes 3% for PayPal / Shipping cost and custom fees..... So your getting the controller for right at $510.00 USD

on an item that really does not need to be discounted.......

I would like to see a bigger discount another 7% would be nice .........

Maybe if we pre-pay by May 30th 2014 we can get this ??? I will ask. 8)


----------



## Trouble4

TTguy30 said:


> What is the biggest range you could set for either power to the rear wheels or the front?


the biggest range is 50% to rear (ends up 48% to rear) ........ 95% to front (virtually 100%)


----------



## [email protected]

willywonka3968 said:


> Yes please, details about ALL the custom program capability. Also, if i buy a 4999 turbo kit from you, can you get a custom program that would work best with TT Mk1 3.2 turbo engine. Like a DSG map used on existing/past turbo cars you know works well.


As I said, more information on the program capability of this AWD unit will be released in time.

The DTM kit program is a proprietary HPA file, developed on our own Superflow AWD dyno. Let's keep this thread on topic - e-mail me if you want more info on DTM.



willywonka3968 said:


> Also, you have the US price set @ 599.00 USD the group buy is around 578.00 USD, not really jumping up and down for that
> 30.00 savings. If we hit over 30+ units..... 499.00? I think that would be just swell of HPA!


I personally feel the 599.00 price point is already a steal for what we are offering.

There is very little margin for us in this development - the entry price was chosen to make the hardware accessibly to cars that are almost 10 years old. if we had pushed production overseas to Asia (like many companies do), we may have been able to provide more of a discount, but HPA does not operate that way.

I am proud to say this product will be completely developed, manufactured, and distributed in Canada. 8)


----------



## willywonka3968

[email protected] said:


> willywonka3968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please, details about ALL the custom program capability. Also, if i buy a 4999 turbo kit from you, can you get a custom program that would work best with TT Mk1 3.2 turbo engine. Like a DSG map used on existing/past turbo cars you know works well.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, more information on the program capability of this AWD unit will be released in time.
> 
> The DTM kit program is a proprietary HPA file, developed on our own Superflow AWD dyno. Let's keep this thread on topic - e-mail me if you want more info on DTM.
> 
> 
> 
> willywonka3968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you have the US price set @ 599.00 USD the group buy is around 578.00 USD, not really jumping up and down for that
> 30.00 savings. If we hit over 30+ units..... 499.00? I think that would be just swell of HPA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I personally feel the 599.00 price point is already a steal for what we are offering.
> 
> There is very little margin for us in this development - the entry price was chosen to make the hardware accessibly to cars that are almost 10 years old. if we had pushed production overseas to Asia (like many companies do), we may have been able to provide more of a discount, but HPA does not operate that way.
> 
> I am proud to say this product will be completely developed, manufactured, and distributed in Canada. 8)
Click to expand...

BUT: You posted this (remember???)

"Hello everyone...Darryl @ HPA...

J*ust thought I'd check in to see if anyone had any specific questions about our new Gen.1 AWD Controller*. I can see there is a lot of interest in pre-ordering, which is great.

We will obviously be releasing more pictures, features, and details as the development continues.

Pre-payment can be arranged now. We are still trying to determine our initial order quantity, and paid pre-orders give us a good indication of how things are trending."

SO: I asked what is the custom settings capable of doing, and will you have a custom map to allow both to work together 
optimum....

You tell me

*"As I said, more information on the program capability of this AWD unit will be released in time."*

The DTM kit program is a proprietary HPA file, developed on our own Superflow AWD dyno. Let's keep this thread on topic"

I'm sorry, but really, this makes any sense to you at all? Ask for questions, i ask one, and you tell me its a secret.
Then don't ask for questions.....

I will go on record, *as a consumer*, researching both the turbo and DSG map from HPA, and say:

I have read many post's about these 2 new HPA products in 5+ forums....I'm starting to get the feeling the business
model of them is get pre-orders because once the product hits the market, people are not going to be happy. 
Every thread i read, there is huge promises of future info. nothing.....My point is proven above. 
Everything is buy it you will love it, without anything else but sales/marketing. They have installed this product and tested it for weeks, not one vid' photo, etc.....One dyno post is all. with NO proof to back up its its even real....

I ask one question after HPA asked for questions, and i get "stay on topic", because i asked about the custom program features of this controller, and they DON'T want to talk about it yet! FINE, then don't ask for questions....


----------



## [email protected]

willywonka3968 said:


> I'm sorry, but really, this makes any sense to you at all? Ask for questions, i ask one, and you tell me its a secret.
> Then don't ask for questions.....


This is a thread on the Haldex development. Please understand, we do not have a working prototype yet, so some functionality questions will have to wait. We have not promised delivery of these until mid-summer.

The Group Buy and pre-order demand was dictated by the market, not by HPA. So many customers asked about pre-ordering that we simply could not ignore their requests. It is your choice as to whether you want to pre-order or wait to see photos and additional feature sets.

HPA has been in the Haldex business for nearly 10 years and in VW performance for almost 25 years - and many enthusiasts trust and pre-order from us for this reason.

I will not make up answers to questions I do not know the answer to, please respect that.

DTM Turbo Kits have nothing to do with this thread. Start a new thread with your questions, or contact me directly. Your choice.


----------



## Trouble4

[email protected] said:


> willywonka3968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but really, this makes any sense to you at all? Ask for questions, i ask one, and you tell me its a secret.
> Then don't ask for questions.....
> 
> 
> 
> This is a thread on the Haldex development. Please understand, we do not have a working prototype yet, so some functionality questions will have to wait. We have not promised delivery of these until mid-summer.
> 
> The Group Buy and pre-order demand was dictated by the market, not by HPA. So many customers asked about pre-ordering that we simply could not ignore their requests. It is your choice as to whether you want to pre-order or wait to see photos and additional feature sets.
> 
> HPA has been in the Haldex business for nearly 10 years and in VW performance for almost 25 years - and many enthusiasts trust and pre-order from us for this reason.
> 
> I will not make up answers to questions I do not know the answer to, please respect that.
> 
> DTM Turbo Kits have nothing to do with this thread. Start a new thread with your questions, or contact me directly. Your choice.
Click to expand...

OK Here are my thoughts. HPA has allowed me to sell their products. In the past the ""BLUE Controller"" is still and was an excellent item and I had not heard any major negative comments about HPA "BLUE"customer service...... I started this thread for a few reasons one I want one.. two I want to thank this forum especially for being good to me putting up with me over the years and others as well.,.. In this last month (a little more)another company has come out on the market offering a Haldex flash which I am sure is a good product but I like most all of you due to the positive "BLUE" feel more comfortable buying from them (HPA) and most of the negative comments in this last month seem to be coming from the Company that has a common product. (which really is not cool) I have looked at the product and I am waiting to see what HPA's final product is going to be and will be posting my findings here... When HPA has not been able to document their findings yet as to the end result of what the product is/was conceived of/and finally is to be.. How can the competitor bash it.. So to this end I am watching all carefully. HPA debuts this at Fastivus in CA We will have a person there and see how far along HPA has come.. Now this is ME talking I am hoping they have a working model on a car (TT) (sorry R32) but that is just me....

I propose this::

I am an upfront person... what you see is what you get... I want the best for my customers and I want to make a reasonable profit (not on this as I am donating time plus for free)

cuprabhoy mentioned to have pre-payments in by May 30th is it a problem with July 15th as it is conceivable to have your New product shipping by June 30th**to July 30th*** So an excellent

balance for both parties. We will ask for all PayPal address for billing by May 30th and billing to follow and completed by June 15th . Gives a window from The 15th of June to June 30th

to receive and follow up with those who have not.. as a reminder... We will submit payment and PO When you request but no later then July 15th 2014 .. So, possibly pre-payments can begin as early as 05/02/2014 if Group buyer wants

We will continue to accept purchases till July 15th**** under the deal of this Group Buy...
** if shipping earlier then July 15th all funds and PO's will be released
*** possible a little later
**** Just so by Midnight Pacific Time Zone there is a purchase order and you have a CC# to access the payment....

Does this work for you?

I hope I have worded this right.. again Thanks for your time......

I do understand that your question on functionality is one of what HPA's concept is and wanting it to be... in the finished product.........

as my question/s:: Where is or where does HPA suggest the placement of the screen in the Audi TT MK1 and VW R32 2004 be?????????????????????????????????????????????????? and we find out where.... are you going to allow enough wire in case we want to put this in another location .... I am sure there are other questions as well.... But I feel I am writing a book here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

LCD placement for the kit will be up to the customer. We are considering a few different mounting solutions, but I am not certain if these will be included or not. Many customers I have spoken to have already said they do not need to see the touchscreen while driving (they many have too many gauges already) and would rather store the LCD in the glovebox. We will see.

With respect to the wiring harness, we do plan on providing enough length to accommodate and provide flexibility in placement. I do not have an exact length at this time to quote, but the need for a longer wire has been communicated with the engineering group.


----------



## V6RUL

I think HPA should offer a standard length of cable and customers can buy a 1 metre extension cable to lengthen the standard supplied. So there will only be 2 parts..
The kit
1 metre extension cable

Steve


----------



## [email protected]

V6RUL said:


> I think HPA should offer a standard length of cable and customers can buy a 1 metre extension cable to lengthen the standard supplied. So there will only be 2 parts..
> The kit
> 1 metre extension cable
> 
> Steve


Thanks for the input.


----------



## V6RUL

[email protected] said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think HPA should offer a standard length of cable and customers can buy a 1 metre extension cable to lengthen the standard supplied. So there will only be 2 parts..
> The kit
> 1 metre extension cable
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input.
Click to expand...

Your welcome, now you should be putting that lid on my crate.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Trouble4

V6RUL said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think HPA should offer a standard length of cable and customers can buy a 1 metre extension cable to lengthen the standard supplied. So there will only be 2 parts..
> The kit
> 1 metre extension cable
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome, now you should be putting that lid on my crate.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]

and the crowd goes wild.... Crate it nice... V6RUL


----------



## willywonka3968

[email protected] said:


> willywonka3968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but really, this makes any sense to you at all? Ask for questions, i ask one, and you tell me its a secret.
> Then don't ask for questions.....
> 
> 
> 
> This is a thread on the Haldex development. Please understand, we do not have a working prototype yet, so some functionality questions will have to wait. We have not promised delivery of these until mid-summer.
> 
> The Group Buy and pre-order demand was dictated by the market, not by HPA. So many customers asked about pre-ordering that we simply could not ignore their requests. It is your choice as to whether you want to pre-order or wait to see photos and additional feature sets.
> 
> HPA has been in the Haldex business for nearly 10 years and in VW performance for almost 25 years - and many enthusiasts trust and pre-order from us for this reason.
> 
> I will not make up answers to questions I do not know the answer to, please respect that.
> 
> DTM Turbo Kits have nothing to do with this thread. Start a new thread with your questions, or contact me directly. Your choice.
Click to expand...

First off please REMOVE my name from the Group buy

Second: You asked for questions, i asked about the custom setup functions and how that might benifet with the Turbo kit. I was planning on both at the same time, was trying to see how they would work together for my install. So YES it has everything to do with the controller.....Instead of just saying the obvious, "we don't want to give our trade secrets away right now" you tell me i'm off topic, TWICE now, and treat me like i'm trolling your company or product, when it was a simple product research question.

A simple "we are still working on the custom design and functions, nothing to say right now" or
"We would prefer not to release the info. on those functions, until we release the product" Those two, i have no problem with at all. I think your company is underhanded and sneaky. I wont ever buy your products for that reason. Very unprofessional also.


----------



## [email protected]

willywonka3968 said:


> ...it has everything to do with the controller...I think your company is underhanded and sneaky...


Willy, you are entitled to your opinion of course. There are no "secrets" here that I am withholding. I plan on making information available as I receive it.

I would be happy to discuss the correlation between the DTM turbo kit and the Haldex system for your car if you e-mail me directly. If you private message me your phone number, I will even take the time to call you directly to do so.


----------



## Trouble4

Haldex Group Buy

************************* Total Cost: **********************************
UK = $630.00 USD /// USA = $576.80 USD /// FINLAND = $613.60 USD 
$375.00 GBP /// ..................USA = $576.80 USD ///............ FINLAND $443.00 EUR

depends on currency conversion when paid

PLEASE CHECK HERE AS WILL BE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS TO BILL YOU AROUND JUNE 1ST 2014 BY PM

OR TO DIRECTLY OUR EMAIL ADDRESS OF [email protected].............

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF i HAVE PUT YOUR COUNTRY WRONG SO I MAY CORRECT IT

Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
28.volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ............................2/3................UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
34. pete_slim ..............................................UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. fc91 ..............................................................UK
36. 
37.
38.
39
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.

Coming is PayPal email request and payment dates

40 is the ultimate goal Smok'in R32


----------



## Matt B

OK, can I just get this straight.
I currently have a blue haldex which works just great for me- but doesn't have some of the features of the race haldex which would be handy on the track. 
This controller is basically plug and play and will add custom configurability of that blue module which I will do via the screen - and if I decided to take it off at any point my blue haldex would still function as it does now?


----------



## Trouble4

Matt B said:


> OK, can I just get this straight.
> I currently have a blue haldex which works just great for me- but doesn't have some of the features of the race haldex which would be handy on the track.
> This controller is basically plug and play and will add custom configurability of that blue module which I will do via the screen - and if I decided to take it off at any point my blue haldex would still function as it does now?


YES.....

The new controller we are offering will have 2 pre-set modes:

Snow (bad weather) mode -previously unavailable 
Competition mode -if you have the controller from HPA, you will have this already. Believe it is for those that have Competition controllers if Blue controller will see benefit

In addition (the HPA guys will want this the most), we will have a variable mode that will allow the driver to adjust manually the ratio from front to rear, according to their needs.


----------



## Desmodave996

Also just to confirm that wether you have standard haldex or any other controller fitting this will give all the same features?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouble4

Desmodave996 said:


> Also just to confirm that wether you have standard haldex or any other controller fitting this will give all the same features?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new HPA development is an LCD and harness. It does not include a replacement module.

Any customer hoping to use our product will need a Haldex module (OE*****, Blue, or Competition) already installed in the car.

we just need to install to our original controller attached with our car. 

*****you mean "original Equipment /controller" OE*****, Blue, or Competition

Yes will work with these which I do not know of any others: "original Equipment /controller" OE*****, Blue, or Competition


----------



## Desmodave996

Excellent so it doesn't matter wether we have the original oem haldex or a performance version the end result is the same 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouble4

Desmodave996 said:


> Excellent so it doesn't matter wether we have the original oem haldex or a performance version the end result is the same
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes ...if performance is Blue or Competition and of course OEM  [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Matt B

So I am in then


----------



## Trouble4

Haldex Group Buy

************************* Total Cost: **********************************
UK = $630.00 USD /// USA = $576.80 USD /// FINLAND = $613.60 USD 
$375.00 GBP /// ..................USA = $576.80 USD ///............ FINLAND $443.00 EUR

depends on currency conversion when paid

PLEASE CHECK HERE AS WILL BE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS TO BILL YOU AROUND JUNE 1ST 2014 BY PM

OR TO DIRECTLY OUR EMAIL ADDRESS OF [email protected].............

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF i HAVE PUT YOUR COUNTRY WRONG SO I MAY CORRECT IT

Updated list from R32OC - Cheers Craig

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
28.volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ............................2/3................UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
34. pete_slim ..............................................UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. fc91 ..............................................................UK
36. Matt B............................................................UK
37.
38.
39
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.

Coming is PayPal email request and payment dates

40 is the ultimate goal Smok'in R32


----------



## A8VCG

I found this site for international transfers which will save all international transactions from unnecessary bank fees:

https://transferwise.com/?utm_source=fa ... n=bye_bank


----------



## [email protected]

Matt B said:


> OK, can I just get this straight.
> I currently have a blue haldex which works just great for me- but doesn't have some of the features of the race haldex which would be handy on the track.
> This controller is basically plug and play and will add custom configurability of that blue module which I will do via the screen - and if I decided to take it off at any point my blue haldex would still function as it does now?


You have it straight Matt...correct on both points. 

This is a valuable upgrade to the thousands of people out there with the blue sport controllers.


----------



## A8VCG

UK = $630.00 USD or £375 (Additional HMRC fee approximately £65 payable on delivery)

USA = $576.80 USD

FINLAND = $613.60 USD or 443.00 EUR

The exact cost will depend on currency conversion and may vary.

PLEASE CHECK HERE AS WILL BE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS TO BILL YOU AROUND JUNE 1ST 2014 BY PM

OR TO DIRECTLY OUR EMAIL ADDRESS OF [email protected].............

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
28.volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ............................2/3................UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
34. pete_slim ..............................................UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. fc91 ..............................................................UK
36. Matt B............................................................UK
37. RJWN100...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
38. WHITEX84...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
39
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.


----------



## hulmie

Updated list with an additional R32oc member

Updated list

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
28.volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ............................2/3................UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
34. pete_slim ..............................................UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. fc91 ..............................................................UK
36. Matt B............................................................UK
37. RJWN100...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
38. WHITEX84...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
39. Craggsy...R32OC Forum......................UK
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.


----------



## Ståle

Hi..
Iam from Norway and I woundering if you are shipping to norway too?


----------



## [email protected]

Ståle said:


> Hi..
> Iam from Norway and I woundering if you are shipping to norway too?


No problem. US$80.00 via UPS Express Saver.


----------



## Ståle

Ok nice  but when is the deadline to join this deal ?
And what is the price for it?


----------



## Trouble4

[email protected] said:


> Ståle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi..
> Iam from Norway and I woundering if you are shipping to norway too?
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. US$80.00 via UPS Express Saver.
Click to expand...

Yes; it would be the same as Finland. I put Finland down as we are shipping there...

Same price as Finland 

if anyone from ALMOST anywhere can get in this group buy.

Also want to Thank THETTFORUM for allowing this to happen on their site [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Trouble4

Ståle said:


> Ok nice  but when is the deadline to join this deal ?
> And what is the price for it?


************************* Cost including delivery: **********************************

UK = $630.00 USD or £375* (Additional HMRC fee approximately £65 payable on delivery)

USA = $576.80 USD

FINLAND = $613.60 USD or 443.00 EUR*

Norway = $613.60 USD or 3,634.47 NOK*

*The exact cost will depend on currency conversion and may vary.

PLEASE CHECK HERE: AS WE ARE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS. NOW. THANKS.
EMAIL ADDRESSES TO BE SENT NOW TILL MAY 31st.
TO HAVE PAYPAL BILLING TO YOU AROUND JUNE 1ST 2014 TO June 15th 2014 
PAYMENT SHOULD FOLLOW. FINAL DATE TO PURCHASE/PAY IS JULY 15TH 2014

PM PAYPAL EMAIL OR GO DIRECTLY OUR EMAIL ADDRESS OF [email protected].............


----------



## hulmie

Just after a bit more info on the product

The old Blue Controllers make the car better to reacting to wheel spin and engaging the 4wd right?

I am just wondering if this new plug n play controller will only give manual adjustment to the drive percentage for front & rear wheels or if it will also give better reaction time when wheels lose traction?


----------



## [email protected]

hulmie said:


> Just after a bit more info on the product
> 
> The old Blue Controllers make the car better to reacting to wheel spin and engaging the 4wd right?
> 
> I am just wondering if this new plug n play controller will only give manual adjustment to the drive percentage for front & rear wheels or if it will also give better reaction time when wheels lose traction?


The Blue controllers did a pretty effective job, our Competition controllers one step above the Blue.

Once our prototype is completed, we will have to compile and publish data from our AWD dyno on reaction times and other details yet to be published. I will make a note...thank you!


----------



## Trouble4

WE ARE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS. NOW. THANKS.
EMAIL ADDRESSES TO BE SENT NOW TILL MAY 31st.

Either PM HERE THETTFORUM OR [email protected]

SEND USER NAME ON LIST AND PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS.

.. NAME.......................................COUNTRY.................RECEIVED EMAIL.............BILLED.......RECEIVED PAYMENT

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
28.volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ...............2/3.......UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
34. pete_slim ..........UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. fc91 .....................................................UK
36. Matt B....................................................UK
37. RJWN100...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
38. WHITEX84...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
39. Craggsy...R32OC Forum......................UK
40. Esko H &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.FI.......................................Yes...............
41.
42.
43.
44.


----------



## Trouble4

WE ARE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS. NOW. THANKS.
EMAIL ADDRESSES TO BE SENT NOW TILL MAY 31st.

Either PM HERE THETTFORUM OR [email protected]

SEND USER NAME ON LIST AND PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS.

.. NAME.......................................COUNTRY.................RECEIVED EMAIL.............BILLED.......RECEIVED PAYMENT

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U. R32roc forum...........................UK
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK.....................YES
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK
13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK
17.Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
28.volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ...............2/3.......UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
34. pete_slim ..........UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. fc91 .....................................................UK
36. Matt B....................................................UK
37. RJWN100...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
38. WHITEX84...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
39. Craggsy...R32OC Forum......................UK
40. Esko H &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.FI.....................................Yes...............
41.
42.
43.
44.


----------



## hulmie

I have sent you an email with the paypal addresses I have for the guys over on r32oc.

As soon as I get the rest I will send them over


----------



## Trouble4

hulmie said:


> I have sent you an email with the paypal addresses I have for the guys over on r32oc.
> 
> As soon as I get the rest I will send them over


Thanks a lot will check off

and repost    8)


----------



## Trouble4

Trouble4 said:


> WE ARE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS. NOW. THANKS.
> EMAIL ADDRESSES TO BE SENT NOW TILL MAY 31st.
> 
> Either PM HERE THETTFORUM OR [email protected]
> 
> SEND USER NAME ON LIST AND PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS.
> 
> .. NAME......................................COUNTRY................RECEIVED EMAIL.............BILLED.........RECEIVED PAYMENT
> 
> 1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US.......................Y
> 2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
> 3. Callum-TT........................................UK
> 4. Dan U.M7NUP R32roc forum........................UK.....................Y..PLEASE VERIFY USER NAME
> 5. Desmodave996....................................UK
> 6. Nadim_m............................................UK.......................YES.................
> 7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
> 8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK.......................Y.....................
> 9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK.........................Y......................
> 10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y.....................
> 11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y......................
> 12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK........................Y.....................
> 13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
> 14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
> 15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK......................Y...................
> 16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK......................Y...................
> 17..Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
> 18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
> 19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
> 20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK.....................Y...................
> 21. DUGGY ................................................UK
> 22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
> 23. chunki84............................................AL / US
> 24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
> 25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK...........................Y.............
> 26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
> 27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y............
> 28..volksdude ...............................................CA
> 29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y...............
> 30. David B..............................................TX / US
> 31. C17LJR ...............2/3.......UK confirm Country Please
> 32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK.........................Y................
> 33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
> 34. pete_slim ..........UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
> 35. fc91 .....................................................UK
> 36. Matt B....................................................UK
> 37. RJWN100...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK ............................Y................
> 38. WHITEX84...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
> 39. Craggsy...R32OC Forum......................UK...............................Y................
> 40. Esko H &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.FI.....................................Yes.............
> 41.
> 42.
> 43.
> 44.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Whats the absolute cut off for this?

I am interested but need to see what happens cash-flow wise.


----------



## hulmie

Trouble4 said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS. NOW. THANKS.
> EMAIL ADDRESSES TO BE SENT NOW TILL MAY 31st.
> 
> Either PM HERE THETTFORUM OR [email protected]
> 
> SEND USER NAME ON LIST AND PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS.
> 
> .. NAME......................................COUNTRY................RECEIVED EMAIL.............BILLED.........RECEIVED PAYMENT
> 
> 1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US.......................Y
> 2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK
> 3. Callum-TT........................................UK
> 4. Dan U.M7NUP R32roc forum........................UK.....................Y..PLEASE VERIFY USER NAME
> 5. Desmodave996....................................UK
> 6. Nadim_m............................................UK.......................YES.................
> 7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
> 8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK.......................Y.....................
> 9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK.........................Y......................
> 10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y.....................
> 11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y......................
> 12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK........................Y.....................
> 13. Jon_R32 R32roc forum..............................UK
> 14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
> 15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK......................Y...................
> 16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK......................Y...................
> 17..Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
> 18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
> 19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
> 20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK.....................Y...................
> 21. DUGGY ................................................UK
> 22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
> 23. chunki84............................................AL / US
> 24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
> 25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK...........................Y.............
> 26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
> 27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y............
> 28..volksdude ...............................................CA
> 29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y...............
> 30. David B..............................................TX / US
> 31. C17LJR ...............2/3.......UK confirm Country Please
> 32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK.........................Y................
> 33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK
> 34. pete_slim ..........UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
> 35. fc91 .....................................................UK
> 36. Matt B....................................................UK
> 37. RJWN100...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK ............................Y................
> 38. WHITEX84...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
> 39. Craggsy...R32OC Forum......................UK...............................Y................
> 40. Esko H &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.FI.....................................Yes.............
> 41.
> 42.
> 43.
> 44.
Click to expand...

Can you remove Jon_R32 from the list, he has dropped out as he has got himself a Blue Controller


----------



## Trouble4

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Whats the absolute cut off for this?
> 
> I am interested but need to see what happens cash-flow wise.


July 15th 2014 11:59 Midnight PST


we will always try if within a couple weeks after deadline but it is NOT Guaranteed


----------



## Trouble4

Trouble4 wrote:
WE ARE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS. NOW. THANKS.
EMAIL ADDRESSES TO BE SENT NOW TILL MAY 31st.

Either PM HERE THETTFORUM OR [email protected]

SEND USER NAME ON LIST AND PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS.

.. NAME......................................COUNTRY................RECEIVED EMAIL.............BILLED.........RECEIVED PAYMENT

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US.......................Y..................
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK .............................Y.................
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U.M7NUP R32roc forum........................UK.....................Y..PLEASE VERIFY USER NAME
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK.......................YES.................
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK.......................Y.....................
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK.........................Y......................
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y.....................
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y......................
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK........................Y.....................
13. 
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK......................Y...................
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK......................Y...................
17..Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK.....................Y...................
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24. Moly90 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK...........................Y.............
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y............
28..volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y...............
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ...............2/3.......UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK.........................Y................
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK .........................Y................
34. pete_slim ..........UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. fc91 .....................................................UK
36. Matt B....................................................UK
37. RJWN100...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK ............................Y................
38. WHITEX84...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
39. Craggsy...R32OC Forum......................UK...............................Y................
40. Esko H &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.FI.....................................Yes.............
41.
42.
43.
44.


----------



## hulmie

Please can you remove Moly90 from the list as he has now dropped out.


----------



## Trouble4

Trouble4 wrote:
WE ARE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS. NOW. THANKS.
EMAIL ADDRESSES TO BE SENT NOW TILL MAY 31st.

Either PM HERE THETTFORUM OR [email protected]

SEND USER NAME ON LIST AND PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS.

.. NAME......................................COUNTRY................RECEIVED EMAIL.............BILLED.........RECEIVED PAYMENT

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US.......................Y..................
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK .............................Y.................
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U.M7NUP R32roc forum........................UK.....................Y..PLEASE VERIFY USER NAME
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK.......................YES.................
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK..........................Y..................
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK.......................Y.....................
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK.........................Y......................
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y.....................
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y......................
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK........................Y.....................
13. 
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK......................Y...................
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK......................Y...................
17..Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK.....................Y...................
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24.
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK...........................Y.............
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y............
28..volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y...............
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ...............2/3.......UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK.........................Y................
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK .........................Y................
34. pete_slim ..........UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. fc91 .....................................................UK
36. Matt B....................................................UK
37. RJWN100...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK ............................Y................
38. WHITEX84...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
39. Craggsy...R32OC Forum......................UK...............................Y................
40. Esko H &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.FI.....................................Yes.............
41.
42.
43.
44.


----------



## Trouble4

Trouble4 wrote:
WE ARE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS. NOW. THANKS.
EMAIL ADDRESSES TO BE SENT NOW TILL MAY 31st.

Either PM HERE THETTFORUM OR [email protected]

SEND USER NAME ON LIST AND PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS.

.. NAME......................................COUNTRY................RECEIVED EMAIL.............BILLED.........RECEIVED PAYMENT

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US.......................Y..................
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK .............................Y.................
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U.M7NUP R32roc forum........................UK.....................Y..PLEASE VERIFY USER NAME
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK.......................YES.................
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK..........................Y..................
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK.......................Y.....................
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK.........................Y......................
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y.....................
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y......................
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK........................Y.....................
13. 
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK......................Y...................
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK......................Y...................
17..Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK.....................Y...................
21. DUGGY ................................................UK
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24.
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK...........................Y.............
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y............
28..volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y...............
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ...............2/3.......UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK.........................Y................
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK .........................Y................
34. pete_slim ..........UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. fc91 .....................................................UK.......................Y................
36. Matt B....................................................UK
37. RJWN100...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK ............................Y................
38. WHITEX84...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
39. Craggsy...R32OC Forum......................UK...............................Y................
40. Esko H &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.FI.....................................Yes.............
41.
42.
43.
44.


----------



## Trouble4

Trouble4 wrote:
WE ARE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS. NOW. THANKS.
EMAIL ADDRESSES TO BE SENT NOW TILL MAY 31st.

Either PM HERE THETTFORUM OR [email protected]

SEND USER NAME ON LIST AND PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS.

.. NAME......................................COUNTRY................RECEIVED EMAIL.............BILLED.........RECEIVED PAYMENT

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US.......................Y..................
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK .............................Y.................
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U.M7NUP R32roc forum........................UK.....................Y..PLEASE VERIFY USER NAME
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK.......................YES.................
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK..........................Y..................
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK.......................Y.....................
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK.........................Y......................
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y.....................
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y......................
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK........................Y.....................
13. 
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK......................Y...................
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK......................Y...................
17..Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. Andrew21 R32roc forum............................UK
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK.....................Y...................
21. DUGGY ................................................UK......................Y..................
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24.
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK...........................Y.............
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y............
28..volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y...............
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ...............2/3.......UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK.........................Y................
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK .........................Y................
34. pete_slim ..........UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. fc91 .....................................................UK.......................Y................
36. Matt B....................................................UK
37. RJWN100...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK ............................Y................
38. WHITEX84...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
39. Craggsy...R32OC Forum......................UK...............................Y................
40. Esko H &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.FI.....................................Yes.............
41.
42.
43.
44.


----------



## hulmie

Sorry about this mate but had another person drop out on r32oc.

Please can you remove Andrew21 from the Groupbuy list.


----------



## Trouble4

Trouble4 wrote:
WE ARE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS. NOW. THANKS.
EMAIL ADDRESSES TO BE SENT NOW TILL MAY 31st.

Either PM HERE THETTFORUM OR [email protected]

SEND USER NAME ON LIST AND PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS.

.. NAME......................................COUNTRY................RECEIVED EMAIL.............BILLED.........RECEIVED PAYMENT

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US.......................Y..................
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK .............................Y.................
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U.M7NUP R32roc forum........................UK.....................Y..PLEASE VERIFY USER NAME
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK.......................YES.................
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK..........................Y..................
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK.......................Y.....................
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK.........................Y......................
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y.....................
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y......................
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK........................Y.....................
13. 
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK......................Y...................
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK......................Y...................
17..Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. 
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK.....................Y...................
21. DUGGY ................................................UK......................Y..................
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  
24.
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK...........................Y.............
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y............
28..volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y...............
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ...............2/3.......UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK.........................Y................
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK .........................Y................
34. pete_slim ..........UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. fc91 .....................................................UK.......................Y................
36. Matt B....................................................UK
37. RJWN100...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK ............................Y................
38. WHITEX84...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
39. Craggsy...R32OC Forum......................UK...............................Y................
40. Esko H &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.FI.....................................Yes.............
41.
42.
43.
44.


----------



## Trouble4

Trouble4 wrote:
WE ARE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS. NOW. THANKS.
EMAIL ADDRESSES TO BE SENT NOW TILL MAY 31st.

Either PM HERE THETTFORUM OR [email protected]

SEND USER NAME ON LIST AND PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS.

.. NAME......................................COUNTRY................RECEIVED EMAIL.............BILLED.........RECEIVED PAYMENT

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US.......................Y..................
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK .............................Y.................
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U.M7NUP R32roc forum........................UK.....................Y..PLEASE VERIFY USER NAME
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK.......................YES.................
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK..........................Y..................
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK.......................Y.....................
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK.........................Y......................
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y.....................
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y......................
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK........................Y.....................
13. 
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK......................Y...................
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK......................Y...................
17..Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. 
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK.....................Y...................
21. DUGGY ................................................UK......................Y..................
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  ...............Y.................
24.
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK...........................Y.............
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y............
28..volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y...............
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ...............2/3.......UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK.........................Y................
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK .........................Y................
34. pete_slim ..........UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. fc91 .....................................................UK.......................Y................
36. Matt B....................................................UK
37. RJWN100...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK ............................Y................
38. WHITEX84...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
39. Craggsy...R32OC Forum......................UK...............................Y................
40. Esko H &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.FI.....................................Yes.............
41.
42.
43.
44.


----------



## Trouble4

Just a couple updates::

Look on here on Wednesday for more FYI........... Should be Excellent News

Need PayPal Email Addresses Please Thanks

Yours, Brett.


----------



## Trouble4

Trouble4 wrote:
WE ARE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS. NOW. THANKS.
EMAIL ADDRESSES TO BE SENT NOW TILL MAY 31st.

Either PM HERE THETTFORUM OR [email protected]

SEND USER NAME ON LIST AND PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS.

.. NAME......................................COUNTRY................RECEIVED EMAIL.............BILLED.........RECEIVED PAYMENT

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US.......................Y..................
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK .............................Y.................
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U.M7NUP R32roc forum........................UK.....................Y..PLEASE VERIFY USER NAME
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK.......................YES.................
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK..........................Y..................
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK.......................Y.....................
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK.........................Y......................
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y.....................
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y......................
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK........................Y.....................
13. 
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK......................Y...................
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK......................Y...................
17..Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. 
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK.....................Y...................
21. DUGGY ................................................UK......................Y..................
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US  ...............Y.................
24.
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK...........................Y.............
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y............
28..volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y...............
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ...............2/3.......UK confirm Country Please
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK.........................Y................
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK .........................Y................
34. pete_slim ..........UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. fc91 .....................................................UK.......................Y................
36. Matt B....................................................UK .....................Y
37. RJWN100...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK ............................Y................
38. WHITEX84...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
39. Craggsy...R32OC Forum......................UK...............................Y................
40. Esko H &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.FI.....................................Yes.............
41.
42.
43.
44.


----------



## miltos

Hi guys

I recently buy my Audi TT 8N 2003 Model where I will fit my AGU engine that I had on my A3 8L. And I was searching for a controller for the Haldex and I saw this group buy and I have some questions.

1.	Do you post in Cyprus?
2.	If I use the car original controller with the HPA one, I will have the same benefits that other have that use the HPA one with the blue controller or the original is restrictive on some moods?

Thank you for your time


----------



## Trouble4

miltos said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I recently buy my Audi TT 8N 2003 Model where I will fit my AGU engine that I had on my A3 8L. And I was searching for a controller for the Haldex and I saw this group buy and I have some questions.
> 
> 1.	Do you post in Cyprus?
> 2.	If I use the car original controller with the HPA one, I will have the same benefits that other have that use the HPA one with the blue controller or the original is restrictive on some moods?
> 
> Thank you for your time


Finding our how much for you on shipping to Cyprus.

Many questions asked here and answered.......

When shipping price comes back should have all information you request...

Thanks.


----------



## C17LJR

Trouble4 wrote:
WE ARE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS. NOW. THANKS.
EMAIL ADDRESSES TO BE SENT NOW TILL MAY 31st.

Either PM HERE THETTFORUM OR [email protected]

SEND USER NAME ON LIST AND PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS.

.. NAME......................................COUNTRY................RECEIVED EMAIL.............BILLED.........RECEIVED PAYMENT

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US.......................Y..................
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK .............................Y.................
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U.M7NUP R32roc forum........................UK.....................Y..PLEASE VERIFY USER NAME
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK.......................YES.................
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK..........................Y..................
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK.......................Y.....................
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK.........................Y......................
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y.....................
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y......................
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK........................Y.....................
13. 
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK......................Y...................
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK......................Y...................
17..Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. 
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK.....................Y...................
21. DUGGY ................................................UK......................Y..................
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US ...............Y.................
24.
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK...........................Y.............
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y............
28..volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y...............
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ...............1/2.......UK 
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK.........................Y................
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK .........................Y................
34. pete_slim ..........UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. fc91 .....................................................UK.......................Y................
36. Matt B....................................................UK .....................Y
37. RJWN100...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK ............................Y................
38. WHITEX84...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
39. Craggsy...R32OC Forum......................UK...............................Y................
40. Esko H &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.FI.....................................Yes.............
41.
42.
43.
44.


----------



## [email protected]

After speaking to the Thread/GB organizer on Friday, we feel the best way to proceed with payment collection for the HPA pre-orders is to pay (via PayPal) HPA directly. This will ensure we have a record of all orders at the head office, and allow us to deliver direct (once the development is ready to ship) in an expedient fashion.

As I receive many e-mails, I am hoping everyone can contact me in this manner:

Title the e-mail: TT Forum Haldex GB
Provide the following info:
Name
Address
Mailing address (if different from billing)
Contact phone number
PayPal e-mail address

I will send back a confirmation total for the pre-order amount with shipping (freight, fuel and insurance only for international orders), and then send a personalized PayPal request for funds.

And once again, thank you to 'Trouble4' for organzing this group buy! :wink:

Any questions, let me know! 8)


----------



## Trouble4

[email protected] said:


> After speaking to the Thread/GB organizer on Friday, we feel the best way to proceed with payment collection for the HPA pre-orders is to pay (via PayPal) HPA directly. This will ensure we have a record of all orders at the head office, and allow us to deliver direct (once the development is ready to ship) in an expedient fashion.
> 
> As I receive many e-mails, I am hoping everyone can contact me in this manner:
> 
> Title the e-mail: TT Forum Haldex GB
> Provide the following info:
> Name
> Address
> Mailing address (if different from billing)
> Contact phone number
> PayPal e-mail address
> 
> I will send back a confirmation total for the pre-order amount with shipping (freight, fuel and insurance only for international orders), and then send a personalized PayPal request for funds.
> 
> And once again, thank you to 'Trouble4' for organzing this group buy! :wink:
> 
> Any questions, let me know! 8)


[email protected] did not realize We have been collecting emails........ What I want to do is transfer all the email addresses collected so far to Darrly. and Post here your final Price in United States Dollars... So there is a 100% all GREAT.... 

[email protected] is calling me back to confirm. Thanks

...................ALL IN UNITED STATES DOLLARS.....................

UK = $613.21 USD ************

USA = $564.74 USD

FINLAND = $597.99 USD

CYPRUS = $628.44 USD

YOU that are on this List may finish sending me their email address and We can forward to Darryl @ HPA or you may send to Darryl direct @ [email protected]

[email protected] was able to discount a little more which is great here are final cost to these Countries. All in United States Dollars........... Here is a website on Currency http://www.xe.com/ and this will be very close to what you will be paying as it changes daily. Just take USD and then put your Currency... as this is in USD....

Trouble4 wrote:
WE ARE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS. NOW. THANKS.
EMAIL ADDRESSES TO BE SENT NOW TILL MAY 31st.

Either PM HERE THETTFORUM OR [email protected]

SEND USER NAME ON LIST AND PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS.

.. NAME......................................COUNTRY................RECEIVED EMAIL.............BILLED.........RECEIVED PAYMENT

1. TROUBLE4 -- Brett ............................ NC / US.......................Y..................
2. Cuprabhoy.......................................UK .............................Y.................
3. Callum-TT........................................UK
4. Dan U.M7NUP R32roc forum........................UK.....................Y..PLEASE VERIFY USER NAME
5. Desmodave996....................................UK
6. Nadim_m............................................UK.......................YES.................
7. ScoTTy John.......................................UK..........................Y..................
8. Hulmie R32roc forum...............................UK.......................Y.....................
9. VR6Rich R32roc forum............................UK.........................Y......................
10. alexh R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y.....................
11. -Jim- R32roc forum...............................UK........................Y......................
12. Smitty12 R32roc forum...........................UK........................Y.....................
13. 
14. Desmond R32roc forum............................UK
15. Ash-SA R32roc forum...............................UK......................Y...................
16. Brend4nn R32roc forum.............................UK......................Y...................
17..Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum......................UK
18. 
19. Nick R32 R32roc forum................................UK
20. Mathcalv R32roc forum..............................UK.....................Y...................
21. DUGGY ................................................UK......................Y..................
22. Adam B. ........................................... NY / US
23. chunki84............................................AL / US ...............Y.................
24.
25. Henry42 R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK...........................Y.............
26.-JIM- R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..UK
27. Keyser Soze R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y............
28..volksdude ...............................................CA
29. CYP&#8230;&#8230;R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK........................Y...............
30. David B..............................................TX / US
31. C17LJR ...............1/2..............................UK .......................Y..............
32. Toxicredcat ... R32oc Forum.......................UK.........................Y................
33. TTSPORT666&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..UK .........................Y................
34. pete_slim ..........UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT
35. fc91 .....................................................UK.......................Y................
36. Matt B....................................................UK .....................Y
37. RJWN100...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK ............................Y................
38. WHITEX84...R32OC Forum&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UK
39. Craggsy...R32OC Forum......................UK...............................Y................
40. Esko H &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....&#8230;&#8230;......&#8230;....&#8230;&#8230;.FI..............................Yes.............
41. Eadon&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.............UK&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................Y........................
42.
43.
44.

************XE Currency Converter EXAMPLE
ConverterRatesAnalysisInfo
613.21 USD	=	364.154 GBP ......DROPPED $9 GBP FROM LAST PRICE VERY NICE
US Dollar	↔	British Pound
1 USD = 0.593848 GBP	1 GBP = 1.68393 USD
Convert again
GBP/USD thumbnailView Chart
Mid-market rates: 2014-05-20 22:11 UTC

Bottom Line is the Deadline is July 15th 2014 to Pay HPA

continue to ask questions about products or if in another Country on your price Thanks Again............


----------



## C17LJR

Can we get some firm answers on some of the questions being asked before we all start making payments please?

Main questions from me are below, maybe others could add theirs,

What is included in the kit and what length is the cable? (To understand where it's possible to mount it)
Can you explain what and how many settings will be included?
Is there any difference using this with a standard haldex versus using it with a blue or orange controller? Will all 3 controllers give the same end result?
Not really because I want to do it, but more for info around the functionallty .. Can the settings be changed while on the move?
When is the product to be ready to ship?


----------



## Trouble4

C17LJR said:


> Can we get some firm answers on some of the questions being asked before we all start making payments please?
> 
> Main questions from me are below, maybe others could add theirs,
> 
> What is included in the kit and what length is the cable? (To understand where it's possible to mount it)
> Can you explain what and how many settings will be included?
> Is there any difference using this with a standard haldex versus using it with a blue or orange controller? Will all 3 controllers give the same end result?
> Not really because I want to do it, but more for info around the functionallty .. Can the settings be changed while on the move?
> When is the product to be ready to ship?


I am leaving this for Darryl  Excellent Questions. Some have been asked and been discuss with no firm answer such as what length is the cable? AS HPA is finalizing all these questions......

Please anyone else with questions Please ask......... as it can only help everyone............


----------



## Trouble4

Darryl

 I was asked "" Can you switch the different options on the fly??? ""


----------



## C17LJR

Thanks, hopefully Darryl can't answer then I'm happy to place my order


----------



## [email protected]

I sent out some payment requests already.

To answer the questions posted:

1. Included in the kit will be a wiring harness and LCD touchscreen. It has not yet been determined if we will include a mounting option as well, or sell it as an add-on with the kit.
2. The final length of the wiring harness is not yet determined. We are still working through concepts as to where and how the cable will be run within the car. We want to make the connection/installation as simplified as possible.
3. Settings that we have determined thus far are a snow/inclement weather mode, a competition mode, and a variable mode, which will allow for the driver to manipulate the front/rear ratios accordingly (within a pre-defined range).
4. The variable mode will be able to be changed while driving.
5. Using this unit with a blue/competition controller already installed is fairly straightforward. In an instance where you want to utilize the sport/race/comp modes of the aftermarket controller, the HPA unit can be turned "off". If the HPA unit is on, variable mode can be utilized to manipulate the settings of the aftermarket controller (just as it would with a stock controller). The variable mode is what makes it worthwhile, regardless of the controller you have.
6. We are still shooting for a mid-summer ship date (end of July/early August).

If there are any others, let me know...


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy
3. Callum-TT
4. Dan U.M7NUP
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m :!: 
7. ScoTTy John :!: 
8. Hulmie :!: 
9. VR6Rich :!: 
10. alexh :!: 
11. -Jim-    
12. Smitty12 :!: 
13. Desmond
14. Ash-SA :!: 
15. Brend4nn :!: 
16..Seanbyrne01787
17. Nick R32
18. Mathcalv :!: 
19. DUGGY :!: 
20. Adam B.
21. chunki84 :!: 
22. Henry42 :!: 
23.-JIM-
24. Keyser Soze :!: 
25..volksdude
26. CYP :!: 
27. David B
28. C17LJR :!: 
29. Toxicredcat :!: 
30. TTSPORT666 :!: 
31. pete_slim
32. fc91 :!: 
33. Matt B. :!: 
34. RJWN100 :!: 
35. WHITEX84
36. Craggsy :!: 
37. Esko H    
38. Eadon :!: 
39.
40.


----------



## Trouble4

These are the last ones that I need emails for.

again you can either send me your email address or Get a hold of Darryl direct

if you have already contacted Darryl great......

Also want to Thank Darryl as I do not know if any one

had seen the price drop just a bit more:

UK / Finland / Cyprus saved another 2.5%

US saved 1 / 1.5% more

Callum-TT.

.Desmodave996.

Desmond R32roc forum

Seanbyrne01787 R32roc forum

Nick R32 R32roc forum

Adam B. ........................................... NY / US

JIM- R32OC Forum

.volksdude .....

David B.......

pete_slim ...................UK .... possible ship with Callum-TT

WHITEX84...R32OC Foru

...................ALL IN UNITED STATES DOLLARS.....................

Final Price thanks to Darryl

UK = $613.21 USD ************

USA = $564.74 USD

FINLAND / Norway = $597.99 USD

CYPRUS = $628.44 USD


It was this before Every bit helps 

UK = $630.00 USD or £375* (Additional HMRC fee approximately £65 payable on delivery)

USA = $576.80 USD

FINLAND = $613.60 USD or 443.00 EUR*

Norway = $613.60 USD or 3,634.47 NOK*


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy
3. Callum-TT
4. Dan U.M7NUP
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m :!: 
7. ScoTTy John :!: 
8. Hulmie :!: 
9. VR6Rich :!: 
10. alexh :!: 
11. -Jim-    
12. Smitty12 :!: 
13. Desmond
14. Ash-SA :!: 
15. Brend4nn :!: 
16..Seanbyrne01787
17. Nick R32
18. Mathcalv :!: 
19. DUGGY :!: 
20. Adam B.
21. chunki84 :!: 
22. Henry42 :!: 
23.-JIM-
24. Keyser Soze :!: 
25..volksdude
26. CYP :!: 
27. David B
28. C17LJR :!: 
29. Toxicredcat    
30. TTSPORT666 :!: 
31. pete_slim
32. fc91 :!: 
33. Matt B. :!: 
34. RJWN100 :!: 
35. WHITEX84
36. Craggsy :!: 
37. Esko H    
38. Eadon :!: 
39.
40.


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy
3. Callum-TT
4. Dan U.M7NUP
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m :!: 
7. ScoTTy John :!: 
8. Hulmie :!: 
9. VR6Rich :!: 
10. alexh :!: 
11. -Jim-    
12. Smitty12 :!: 
13. Desmond
14. Ash-SA :!: 
15. Brend4nn :!: 
16..Seanbyrne01787
17. Nick R32
18. Mathcalv    
19. DUGGY :!: 
20. Adam B.
21. chunki84 :!: 
22. Henry42 :!: 
23.-JIM-
24. Keyser Soze :!: 
25..volksdude
26. CYP :!: 
27. David B
28. C17LJR :!: 
29. Toxicredcat    
30. TTSPORT666 :!: 
31. pete_slim
32. fc91 :!: 
33. Matt B. :!: 
34. RJWN100 :!: 
35. WHITEX84
36. Craggsy :!: 
37. Esko H    
38. Eadon :!: 
39.
40.


----------



## ScoTTy John

Hi guys, sorry to have to drop out at this late stage but I lost my job earlier this week and despite desperately trying to get even some temp work to keep the money coming in, nothing has happened so need to keep a tight control on expenditure just now. More so now that it looks like my partner has her hand on the flush also.


----------



## Trouble4

ScoTTy John said:


> Hi guys, sorry to have to drop out at this late stage but I lost my job earlier this week and despite desperately trying to get even some temp work to keep the money coming in, nothing has happened so need to keep a tight control on expenditure just now. More so now that it looks like my partner has her hand on the flush also.


No Problem... Just take care ... and We will throw our best thoughts your way.......

Sorry this has happened......


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy
3. Callum-TT
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m :!: 
7. Hulmie :!: 
8. VR6Rich :!: 
9. alexh :!: 
10. -Jim-    
11. Smitty12 :!: 
12. Desmond
13. Ash-SA :!: 
14. Brend4nn :!: 
15. Seanbyrne01787
16. Nick R32
17. Mathcalv    
18. DUGGY :!: 
19. Adam B.
20. chunki84 :!: 
21. Henry42 :!: 
22.-JIM-
23. Keyser Soze :!: 
24..volksdude
25. CYP :!: 
26. David B
27. C17LJR :!: 
28. Toxicredcat    
29. TTSPORT666 :!: 
30. pete_slim
31. fc91 :!: 
32. Matt B. :!: 
33. RJWN100 :!: 
34. WHITEX84
35. Craggsy :!: 
36. Esko H    
37. Eadon :!: 
38.
39.
40.


----------



## Sam_

Do you ship to Australia?


----------



## Trouble4

Sam_ said:


> Do you ship to Australia?


I would believe so. will pass this on to Darryl at HPA.........

The big difference in prices is due to shipping and a small adjustment Darryl did for this Group Buy

...................ALL IN UNITED STATES DOLLARS.....................

UK = $613.21 USD ************

USA = $564.74 USD

FINLAND = $597.99 USD

CYPRUS = $628.44 USD

YOU that are on this List may finish sending me their email address and We can forward to Darryl @ HPA or you may send to Darryl direct @ [email protected]

[email protected] was able to discount a little more which is great here are final cost to these Countries. All in United States Dollars........... Here is a website on Currency http://www.xe.com/ and this will be very close to what you will be paying as it changes daily. Just take USD and then put your Currency... as this is in USD....

Trouble4 wrote:
WE ARE ASKING FOR PAYPAL EMAIL ADDRESS. NOW. THANKS.
EMAIL ADDRESSES TO BE SENT NOW TILL MAY 31st.

Either PM HERE THETTFORUM OR [email protected]


----------



## hulmie

I have sent you an email with all the r32oc members that have sent me their paypal addresses and chasing up the one that darryl is having a problem with.


----------



## hulmie

Darryl - Just sent my payment


----------



## hulmie

please remove WHITEX84 from the list, he has dropped out


----------



## Trouble4

hulmie said:


> please remove WHITEX84 from the list, he has dropped out


OK on all the above........ Thanks so much....


----------



## VR6Rich

I've sent my payment as well.


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy
3. Callum-TT
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m :!: 
7. Hulmie    
8. VR6Rich    
9. alexh :!: 
10. -Jim-    
11. Smitty12 :!: 
12. Desmond
13. Ash-SA :!: 
14. Brend4nn :!: 
15. Seanbyrne01787
16. Nick R32
17. Mathcalv    
18. DUGGY :!: 
19. Adam B.
20. chunki84 :!: 
21. Henry42    
22.-JIM-
23. Keyser Soze :!: 
24..volksdude
25. CYP :!: 
26. David B
27. C17LJR :!: 
28. Toxicredcat    
29. TTSPORT666 :!: 
30. pete_slim
31. fc91 :!: 
32. Matt B. :!: 
33. RJWN100 :!: 
34. Craggsy :!: 
35. Esko H    
36. Eadon :!: 
37.
38.
39.
40.


----------



## Matt B

Will sort out payment this week - sorry for the delay.

Probably need to take Damien - TTSPORT666 off the list as he has sold his car !


----------



## Trouble4

Matt B said:


> Will sort out payment this week - sorry for the delay.
> 
> Probably need to take Damien - TTSPORT666 off the list as he has sold his car !


he sold his car...... ? wow did not see that one........

hope all is good.......


----------



## pete_slim

sorry for the delay..

PM sent with paypal details.

cheers

Pete


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m :!: 
7. Hulmie    
8. VR6Rich    
9. alexh :!: 
10. -Jim-    
11. Smitty12 :!: 
12. Desmond :!: 
13. Ash-SA :!: 
14. Brend4nn :!: 
15. Seanbyrne01787
16. Nick R32
17. Mathcalv    
18. DUGGY :!: 
19. Adam B.
20. chunki84 :!: 
21. Henry42    
22.-JIM-
23. Keyser Soze :!: 
24..volksdude
25. CYP :!: 
26. David B
27. C17LJR :!: 
28. Toxicredcat    
29. pete_slim    
30. fc91 :!: 
31. Matt B. :!: 
32. RJWN100 :!: 
33. Craggsy :!: 
34. Esko H    
34. Eadon :!: 
35.


----------



## nilanth

Hi,

what is the final updated price for UK? I may jump aboard.


----------



## Trouble4

Final Price thanks to Darryl Updated May 23rd 2014

all in USD

UK = $613.21 USD so around $365.00 GBP You pay in USD and depends on exchange rate at that time.....

USA = $564.74 USD

FINLAND / Norway = $597.99 USD

CYPRUS = $628.44 USD


----------



## hulmie

can you remove Nick R32 from the GB please, he is in the process of selling up.


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m :!: 
7. Hulmie    
8. VR6Rich    
9. alexh    
10. -Jim-    
11. Smitty12 :!: 
12. Desmond :!: 
13. Ash-SA :!: 
14. Brend4nn :!: 
15. Seanbyrne01787
16. Nick R32
17. Mathcalv    
18. DUGGY :!: 
19. Adam B.
20. chunki84 :!: 
21. Henry42    
22.-JIM-
23. Keyser Soze :!: 
24..volksdude
25. CYP    
26. David B
27. C17LJR :!: 
28. Toxicredcat    
29. pete_slim    
30. fc91 :!: 
31. Matt B. :!: 
32. RJWN100 :!: 
33. Craggsy :!: 
34. Esko H    
34. Eadon :!: 
35.


----------



## A8VCG

I've sent my payment through transferwise to HPA - You will make a saving of approx £20 I believe by using this service:

https://transferwise.com/u/09568

If you try the service, your first payment is free as well which can only be good.

Cheers Craig


----------



## Trouble4

Cuprabhoy said:


> I've sent my payment through transferwise to HPA - You will make a saving of approx £20 I believe by using this service:
> 
> https://transferwise.com/u/09568
> 
> If you try the service, your first payment is free as well which can only be good.
> 
> Cheers Craig


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m :!: 
7. Hulmie    
8. VR6Rich    
9. alexh    
10. -Jim-    
11. Smitty12 :!: 
12. Desmond :!: 
13. Ash-SA :!: 
14. Brend4nn :!: 
15. Seanbyrne01787
16. Nick R32
17. Mathcalv    
18. DUGGY :!: 
19. Adam B.
20. chunki84 :!: 
21. Henry42    
22.-JIM-
23. Keyser Soze :!: 
24..volksdude
25. CYP    
26. David B
27. C17LJR :!: 
28. Toxicredcat    
29. pete_slim    
30. fc91 :!: 
31. Matt B. :!: 
32. RJWN100 :!: 
33. Craggsy    
34. Esko H    
34. Eadon :!: 
35.


----------



## C17LJR

Sorry guys, I'm out for now 

   = Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m :!: 
7. Hulmie    
8. VR6Rich    
9. alexh    
10. -Jim-    
11. Smitty12 :!: 
12. Desmond :!: 
13. Ash-SA :!: 
14. Brend4nn :!: 
15. Seanbyrne01787
16. Nick R32
17. Mathcalv    
18. DUGGY :!: 
19. Adam B.
20. chunki84 :!: 
21. Henry42    
22.-JIM-
23. Keyser Soze :!: 
24..volksdude
25. CYP    
26. David B
28. Toxicredcat    
29. pete_slim    
30. fc91 :!: 
31. Matt B. :!: 
32. RJWN100 :!: 
33. Craggsy    
34. Esko H    
34. Eadon :!:


----------



## mountbattencars

i would love to jump on the bandwagon. are we now paying the full amount or deposits?

happy either way, and will there be some kind of VAT receipt?

cheers


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy    
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m :!: 
7. Hulmie    
8. VR6Rich    
9. alexh    
10. -Jim-    
11. Smitty12 :!: 
12. Desmond :!: 
13. Ash-SA :!: 
14. Brend4nn :!: 
15. Seanbyrne01787
16. Mathcalv    
17. DUGGY :!: 
18. Adam B.
19. chunki84 :!: 
20. Henry42    
21.-JIM-
22. Keyser Soze :!: 
23. volksdude
24. CYP    
25. David B
26. Toxicredcat    
27. pete_slim    
28. fc91 :!: 
29. Matt B. :!: 
30. RJWN100 :!: 
31. Craggsy    
32. Esko H    
33. Eadon :!:

Thank you for all the orders thus far!


----------



## [email protected]

mountbattencars said:


> i would love to jump on the bandwagon. are we now paying the full amount or deposits?
> 
> happy either way, and will there be some kind of VAT receipt?
> 
> cheers


Full prepayment is required. if you forward your PayPal e-mail and contact phone number to me ([email protected]), I can send you a request for funds.

Not sure what you are referring to by VAT receipt...UPS shipping covers freight, fuel, and insurance only. You will be e-mailed an HPA receipt upon ordering/shipping, which can be used for VAT purposes. Any questions, let me know.


----------



## Cameron2002

Hi guys, my rear wheels lock when either reversing or on full lock, have a nasty feeling I will need a new controller and probably a new diff... If this is the case I'd like to upgrade, I.e blue controller can anyone help with giving me some advice, never seems to be any clear answers... Must admit I did get excited when I first see this post as I thought this was what I needed, but I take it it isn't ...
Regards Dave


----------



## nilanth

I'm on board.

Daryl i'll send you an e-mail.


----------



## NickG

Slightly off topic...

Very interested in this and a very good price! If the payment date for this groupbuy comes around too fast for cashflow, do we have any idea on the future retail cost for this from HPA?


----------



## Trouble4

NickG said:


> Slightly off topic...
> 
> Very interested in this and a very good price! If the payment date for this groupbuy comes around too fast for cashflow, do we have any idea on the future retail cost for this from HPA?


July 15th is deadline so you have a little bit........ Darryl will know ............ but my guess is $699.00


----------



## [email protected]

Sent out a few more payment requests last week, and some reminders this morning...


----------



## Matt B

[email protected] said:


> Sent out a few more payment requests last week, and some reminders this morning...


Sorry guys, will sort this out as soon as i get my kids off the computer


----------



## Duggy

[email protected] said:


> Sent out a few more payment requests last week, and some reminders this morning...


Hi Darryl,

I will pay mine on the 25th of this month, as I've had a few too many outgoings over the last few weeks

John


----------



## hulmie

Darryl

It would seem you have -Jim- on the list twice


----------



## Nadim_m

Hi darryl

Had some unexpected costs but should be able to sort this after payday 23rd


----------



## ramone23456

When will installation specs be available? I'm interested, but would like to have an idea if this is a diy or requires professional installation.


----------



## [email protected]

ramone23456 said:


> When will installation specs be available? I'm interested, but would like to have an idea if this is a diy or requires professional installation.


We will have a full install guide (we call them i-sheets) before the release - which will be included in the box.

I will post up more information as I have it.


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy    
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m :!: 
7. Hulmie    
8. VR6Rich    
9. alexh    
10. -Jim-    
11. Smitty12 :!: 
12. Desmond :!: 
13. Ash-SA :!: 
14. Brend4nn :!: 
15. Seanbyrne01787
16. Mathcalv    
17. DUGGY :!: 
18. Adam B.
19. chunki84 :!: 
20. Henry42    
21.-JIM-
22. volksdude
23. CYP    
24. David B    
25. Toxicredcat    
26. pete_slim    
27. fc91 :!: 
28. Matt B. :!: 
29. RJWN100 :!: 
30. Craggsy    
31. Esko H    
32. Eadon :!:

Thank you for all the orders thus far!


----------



## Trouble4

[email protected] said:


> The units are in production and we will run some active demonstrations next week.
> 
> The controller unit mounts to the car and connects via USB to the touch pad. A screen capture is show above showcasing the active display for TQ transfer to the rear differential.
> 
> _All pre-orders (including those from this GB) will receive a bonus feature at no charge, that will be a billable add-on when released. (details coming soon!)_


Looking great.......... that was very fast getting excited.............

Thanks for updating us so fast................ 8)


----------



## nilanth

"The controller unit mounts to the car"

How is it mounted? Bascially i'm a moron, and i want to know if i can do this easily by myself or if i'd have to pay someone to do it for me.


----------



## Trouble4

nilanth said:


> "The controller unit mounts to the car"
> 
> How is it mounted? Bascially i'm a moron, and i want to know if i can do this easily by myself or if i'd have to pay someone to do it for me.


Mounting. Believe they are going to give suggestions and maybe even have a kit

as far as the hook up at the Haldex instructions will be included of which have not seen yet but heard fairly simple .....

8)


----------



## V6RUL

Install is plug and play but you need to route a supplied cable into the cabin which plugs into the interface which is kept in a cubby or fixed using a HPA kit ( tbc)
Steve


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy    
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m :!: 
7. Hulmie    
8. VR6Rich    
9. alexh    
10. -Jim-    
11. Smitty12 :!: 
12. Desmond :!: 
13. Ash-SA :!: 
14. Brend4nn :!: 
15. Seanbyrne01787
16. Mathcalv    
17. DUGGY :!: 
18. Adam B.
19. chunki84 :!: 
20. Henry42    
21.-JIM-
22. volksdude
23. CYP    
24. David B    
25. Toxicredcat    
26. pete_slim    
27. fc91    
28. Matt B. :!: 
29. RJWN100 :!: 
30. Craggsy    
31. Esko H    
32. Eadon :!:

Few more to go!


----------



## Trouble4

Did everyone see this at the BOTTOM of the screen picture:::

"""All pre-orders (including those from this GB) will receive a bonus feature at no charge, that will be a billable add-on when released. (details coming soon!) """

Do not know what it is but like it already ........    8)


----------



## hulmie

Trouble4 said:


> Did everyone see this at the BOTTOM of the screen picture:::
> 
> """All pre-orders (including those from this GB) will receive a bonus feature at no charge, that will be a billable add-on when released. (details coming soon!) """
> 
> Do not know what it is but like it already ........    8)


Yeh I saw that bit, wonder what it is that they are going to include for us. Really good of them to do it.


----------



## ramone23456

I'd like to be added to the list. What's needed? (Besides the money, of course.)


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy    
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m :!: 
7. Hulmie    
8. VR6Rich    
9. alexh    
10. -Jim-    
11. Smitty12 :!: 
12. Desmond :!: 
13. Ash-SA :!: 
14. Brend4nn :!: 
15. Seanbyrne01787
16. Mathcalv    
17. DUGGY :!: 
18. Adam B.
19. chunki84 :!: 
20. Henry42    
21.-JIM-
22. volksdude
23. CYP    
24. David B    
25. Toxicredcat    
26. pete_slim    
27. fc91    
28. Matt B. :!: 
29. RJWN100 :!: 
30. Craggsy    
31. Esko H    
32. Eadon :!:
33. ramone23456 :!:


----------



## Trouble4

ramone23456 said:


> I'd like to be added to the list. What's needed? (Besides the money, of course.)


contact darryl so he can get your PayPal email address... the he can safely Invoice you.... and you just pay that
........ the release date is right around 07/15 to 07/31 and that is this year (OK not funny)

anyway this is the best deal anywhere ......... 8)

Darryl Scott
HPA Motorsports / Versatile Automotive Diagnostics
http://www.hpamotorsport.com
[email protected]
1.604.598.8520 x 110


----------



## Nadim_m

Hi Darryl have sent payment through paypal please check your email regarding delivery address

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy    
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m    
7. Hulmie    
8. VR6Rich    
9. alexh    
10. -Jim-    
11. Smitty12 :!: 
12. Desmond :!: 
13. Ash-SA :!: 
14. Brend4nn :!: 
15. Seanbyrne01787
16. Mathcalv    
17. DUGGY :!: 
18. Adam B.
19. chunki84 :!: 
20. Henry42    
21.-JIM-
22. volksdude
23. CYP    
24. David B    
25. Toxicredcat    
26. pete_slim    
27. fc91    
28. Matt B. :!: 
29. RJWN100 :!: 
30. Craggsy    
31. Esko H    
32. Eadon :!:
33. ramone23456 :!:


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy    
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m    
7. Hulmie    
8. VR6Rich    
9. alexh    
10. -Jim-    
11. Smitty12 :!: 
12. Desmond :!: 
13. Ash-SA :!: 
14. Brend4nn :!: 
15. Seanbyrne01787
16. Mathcalv    
17. DUGGY :!: 
18. Adam B.
19. chunki84 :!: 
20. Henry42    
21.-JIM-
22. volksdude
23. CYP    
24. David B    
25. Toxicredcat    
26. pete_slim    
27. fc91    
28. Matt B. :!: 
29. RJWN100 :!: 
30. Craggsy    
31. Esko H    
32. Eadon :!:
33. ramone23456 :!:
34. rockturd :!:


----------



## ramone23456

Question: Will this eliminate the low speed binding when making tight turns (e.g., parking lots)?


----------



## Trouble4

ramone23456 said:


> Question: Will this eliminate the low speed binding when making tight turns (e.g., parking lots)?


Low speed binding is cause by debris getting in the pin/piston chamber of the Haldex module. It is (and always has been) a servicing issue. It can be eliminated by changing the fluid and filter in the Haldex, after disassembling the unit and checking the valve/pin chamber.

To summarize, the HPA development cannot eliminate binding - it is an inherent issue with the module itself if not properly maintained.

control modules that are flashed still require regular servicing as well


----------



## Matt B

Paid 

Woo hoo


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy    
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m    
7. Hulmie    
8. VR6Rich    
9. alexh    
10. -Jim-    
11. Smitty12 :!: 
12. Desmond :!: 
13. Ash-SA :!: 
14. Brend4nn :!: 
15. Seanbyrne01787
16. Mathcalv    
17. DUGGY :!: 
18. Adam B.
19. chunki84 :!: 
20. Henry42    
21.-JIM-
22. volksdude
23. CYP    
24. David B    
25. Toxicredcat    
26. pete_slim    
27. fc91    
28. Matt B.    
29. RJWN100 :!: 
30. Craggsy    
31. Esko H    
32. Eadon :!:
33. ramone23456 :!:
34. rockturd :!:


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy    
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Desmodave996
6. Nadim_m    
7. Hulmie    
8. VR6Rich    
9. alexh    
10. -Jim-    
11. Smitty12 :!: 
12. Desmond :!: 
13. Ash-SA :!: 
14. Brend4nn :!: 
15. Seanbyrne01787
16. Mathcalv    
17. DUGGY :!: 
18. Adam B.
19. chunki84 :!: 
20. Henry42    
21.-JIM-
22. volksdude
23. CYP    
24. David B    
25. Toxicredcat    
26. pete_slim    
27. fc91    
28. Matt B.    
29. RJWN100 :!: 
30. Craggsy    
31. Esko H    
32. Eadon :!:
33. ramone23456 :!:
34. rockturd


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy    
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Nadim_m    
6. Hulmie    
7. VR6Rich    
8. alexh    
9. -Jim-    
10. Mathcalv    
11. Henry42    
12. CYP    
13. David B    
14. Toxicredcat    
15. pete_slim    
16. fc91    
17. Matt B.    
18. Craggsy    
19. Esko H    
20. rockturd   
21. 7-sins    
22. CarslutTT    
23. Desmodave996
24. Smitty12 :!: 
25. Desmond :!: 
26. Ash-SA :!: 
27. Brend4nn :!: 
28. Seanbyrne01787
29. DUGGY :!: 
30. Adam B.
31. chunki84 :!: 
32. volksdude
33. Eadon :!:
34. ramone23456 :!:
35. RJWN100 :!:

22 paid to date! 8)


----------



## Trouble4

Just an FYI:

21 days left to pay then Group Buy Pricing goes away

Hear more info coming sooner then later 8)


----------



## rockturd

I am SO excited for this. I'm a new TT owner as of April and have been banging out the miles like mad! This should be loads more fun than Stock.

Ya know what would be insanely cool? Having an optional little toggle wheel, say near where the left thumb rests on the steering wheel (left thumb, as I'm in America with a steering wheel on the "wrong" side) so that you really could adjust the AWD ratio on the fly. Maybe that's too much control at one's fingertips, though... Literally.

I actually can't wait for winter in Michigan now!


----------



## Trouble4

rockturd said:


> I am SO excited for this. I'm a new TT owner as of April and have been banging out the miles like mad! This should be loads more fun than Stock.
> 
> Ya know what would be insanely cool? Having an optional little toggle wheel, say near where the left thumb rests on the steering wheel (left thumb, as I'm in America with a steering wheel on the "wrong" side) so that you really could adjust the AWD ratio on the fly. Maybe that's too much control at one's fingertips, though... Literally.
> 
> I actually can't wait for winter in Michigan now!


this is one of the first mods a lot of people bought on this forum ....... that is what I have read........ 

would you like on the list ? is so contact Darryl and email him your paypal address so he may bill you... the US price is listed in earlier posts......

Live in NC by VA border........ have a good one.........


----------



## Duggy

Paid 

John


----------



## rockturd

Trouble4 said:


> this is one of the first mods a lot of people bought on this forum ....... that is what I have read........
> 
> would you like on the list ? is so contact Darryl and email him your paypal address so he may bill you... the US price is listed in earlier posts......
> 
> Live in NC by VA border........ have a good one.........


Already paid up! And yep, the stock haldex controller seems like the best place to start with mods. I had been searching for what seemed like forever for an Orange/Competition controller when I finally stumbled on this forum. Awesome place...and what great timing for this product to come out (in relation to me and my relatively new TT, anyways...)!

I have a great friend who lives in Narrows, VA. I go down about once or twice a year to see him. Love those mountain roads. Michigan, on the other hand, is relatively flat and full of potholes the size of small walruses. Detroit's freeways are fun as hell and I-475 in Flint is a blast but besides that, it can be a bit boring here. hmmm...I'm rambling.

I'm a complete newb to the whole "car-modding" culture so, taking it all in baby steps for now. This haldex upgrade seems like a perfect place to start.


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy    
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Nadim_m    
6. Hulmie    
7. VR6Rich    
8. alexh    
9. -Jim-    
10. Mathcalv    
11. Henry42    
12. CYP    
13. David B    
14. Toxicredcat    
15. pete_slim    
16. fc91    
17. Matt B.    
18. Craggsy    
19. Esko H    
20. rockturd   
21. 7-sins    
22. CarslutTT    
23. Desmodave996
24. Smitty12 :!: 
25. Desmond :!: 
26. Ash-SA :!: 
27. Brend4nn :!: 
28. Seanbyrne01787
29. DUGGY    
30. Adam B.
31. chunki84 :!: 
32. volksdude
33. Eadon :!:
34. ramone23456 :!:
35. RJWN100 :!:

23 paid to date! 8)


----------



## russwuss

Looks promising.. any chance of some demo videos to show functionality?  
I'm guessing these won't be sent as a gift / sample so VAT @ 20% will have to be paid on arrival into the UK?
Thanks!


----------



## Irishdave

Really interested in this. Just what I need to finish the car, but what would the cost be in Euro for the controller and postage to Dublin, Ireland.
Thanks.


----------



## Thomas84

Hi,
I'm also very interested but i would i like to know the price with shipment to Belgium?
Can someone give a price please?

Thanks!


----------



## Trouble4

Thomas84 said:


> Hi,
> I'm also very interested but i would i like to know the price with shipment to Belgium?
> Can someone give a price please?
> 
> Thanks!


around $613.21 USD or about $450.00 EURO real close to this EURO amount.

darryl will be getting back to your question around 6 PM London time


----------



## [email protected]

russwuss said:


> Looks promising.. any chance of some demo videos to show functionality?
> I'm guessing these won't be sent as a gift / sample so VAT @ 20% will have to be paid on arrival into the UK?
> Thanks!


These are on the way Russ. We are not far away from releasing some live data. The group that has pre-ordered will see this information first, and then I will broadcast it on this thread. There will be VAT that needs to be paid on the delivery. Even if I declare as a "sample", there is no getting around this. My UPS charge is freight, fuel, and insurance only.



Irishdave said:


> Really interested in this. Just what I need to finish the car, but what would the cost be in Euro for the controller and postage to Dublin, Ireland.
> Thanks.


Dave, the UPS charge to Dublin is the same as the "UK' price quote in this thread - US$95.00 shipping (total US$613.21). I am not sure what this converts to in Euro - you'd have to check the daily exchange rates.



Thomas84 said:


> Hi,
> I'm also very interested but i would i like to know the price with shipment to Belgium?
> Can someone give a price please? Thanks!


Its the same as the Finland freight price that was posted up here earlier. US$80.00 UPS, US$597.99 total. E-mail me at [email protected] with your contact phone number and PayPal e-mail, and I will send you a direct request for funds.


----------



## TTS3

Hello guys. Bit confused with import duty, vat etc. Could someone who knows about these things, tell me what I'm going to pay, in total, for my controller, delivered to me in the UK please.

Thanks in advance.

Regards

Craig.


----------



## Trouble4

TTS3 said:


> Hello guys. Bit confused with import duty, vat etc. Could someone who knows about these things, tell me what I'm going to pay, in total, for my controller, delivered to me in the UK please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Craig.


OK found this on page 12

Final Price thanks to Darryl Updated May 23rd 2014

all in USD

UK = $613.21 USD so around $365.00 GBP You pay in USD and depends on exchange rate at that time.....

Declared Value at this time is going to be $450.00 USD or about $264.00 GBP

Now customs duties cost around $40 to $50 GBP is my best guess as there is nothing to compare this to

am still asking Darryl to lower customs declared value as UK customs will probably take what HPA's declared value

is going to be...... if it is lower customs has no way to dispute what HPA say the value is :lol:  8)

UK is still a little bit of a guessing game.........

hope this helps .......

Total :: right at $415.00 GBP or $699.99 USD


----------



## Irishdave

Paid


----------



## ramone23456

Paid.


----------



## lorryz

Paid.


----------



## nilanth

i haven't received an invoice via paypal :?


----------



## russwuss

Thanks! Hopefully the videos are up before the 15th so I can partake in the group buy..


----------



## Trouble4

nilanth said:


> i haven't received an invoice via paypal :?


Please send an email to Darryl @ HPA advise him of this ........

Include your PayPal email address (for billing)

and ask to be added to the list or which number you are on the list

Thanks [email protected]

[email protected]
1.604.598.8520 x 110


----------



## [email protected]

nilanth said:


> i haven't received an invoice via paypal :?


I will try e-mailing you to see if there is a typo on my end...


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy    
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Nadim_m    
6. Hulmie    
7. VR6Rich    
8. alexh    
9. -Jim-    
10. Mathcalv    
11. Henry42    
12. CYP    
13. David B    
14. Toxicredcat    
15. pete_slim    
16. fc91    
17. Matt B.    
18. Craggsy    
19. Esko H    
20. rockturd   
21. 7-sins    
22. CarslutTT    
23. Desmodave996
24. Smitty12 :!: 
25. Desmond :!: 
26. Ash-SA :!: 
27. Brend4nn :!: 
28. Seanbyrne01787
29. DUGGY    
30. Adam B.
31. chunki84 :!: 
32. volksdude
33. Eadon :!:
34. ramone23456    
35. RJWN100 :!: 
36. Irishdave    
37. lorryz   

26 paid to date! 8)


----------



## basky

Sorry might be speaking out of turn here and feel free to shout me down! I've read this thread from page one to present and you have not shown any demo video's or really any proper information apart from a picture of a little monitor and haldex controller telling us all what might be maybe possible?

The product sounds amazing and almost to good to be true. Am I the only one on this forum who is scared of getting his fingers burnt? You've taken over thirteen and a half thousand pounds with no product to show? [smiley=gossip.gif]

Like I said at the start it all sounds fantastic and hope this group buy works out, but until I see an actual photo or promo video, which I'm sure by now the manufacturer would/should have made I'll take a back seat.

Cheers Basky


----------



## Trouble4

basky said:


> Sorry might be speaking out of turn here and feel free to shout me down! I've read this thread from page one to present and you have not shown any demo video's or really any proper information apart from a picture of a little monitor and haldex controller telling us all what might be maybe possible?
> 
> The product sounds amazing and almost to good to be true. Am I the only one on this forum who is scared of getting his fingers burnt? You've taken over thirteen and a half thousand pounds with no product to show? [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Like I said at the start it all sounds fantastic and hope this group buy works out, but until I see an actual photo or promo video, which I'm sure by now the manufacturer would/should have made I'll take a back seat.
> 
> Cheers Basky


Hi, We originally started the buy as we knew this is would be a very sought after product (original one Blue) HPA has been around long enough and have proven products (such as the Blue) We handed over the Group Buy as HPA was able to offer a better price and the whole idea is to us is/was to offer the best price...... this also is not the first time HPA has offered pre-orders and when all was said and done it was worth it...... what I am going to say next is not a bad thing but normal business:: A lot of Companies will offer pre-orders typically no longer then 3 months out some will offer a discount others will not; by doing this it helps the Company in many ways....... Group Buy was able to get a great Group Buy PRICE as HPA can be tight as any Company can when the product is HOT selling and this product will be.. and when it takes off as you can see just by the pre-orders/Payments a lot of times so does the Price. Example : How many saw a Used Blue on sale for $1400 Great British Pounds in March 2014?? Yes correct UK EBAY and other places and this is going to cost around $358.00 Great British Pounds.. well bottom line well worth the chance VS it being crap......... Now that is IMO.

Hoping they have some demo/video/charts by July 7th that is my guess..

Have a good week everyone


----------



## nilanth

paid


----------



## Trouble4

nilanth said:


> paid


Thanks 14 more days and Group Buy is over... well actually July 16th 8 AM as time zones are factored in :lol: Never know this might help one of you.......

Questions please ask....... Darryl


----------



## Fizzleh

is this hard to fit? I'm not very techy


----------



## mullum

The pound has been doing really well against the dollar for a while now and is still climbing. http://www.x-rates.com/graph/?from=GBP& ... mount=1.00

May be worth timing ones payment to some degree ;-)

On a side note, the pound is equally strong against the euro - so consider looking abroad if you're buying any bits ;-)


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy    
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Nadim_m    
6. Hulmie    
7. VR6Rich    
8. alexh    
9. -Jim-    
10. Mathcalv    
11. Henry42    
12. CYP    
13. David B    
14. Toxicredcat    
15. pete_slim    
16. fc91    
17. Matt B.    
18. Craggsy    
19. Esko H    
20. rockturd   
21. 7-sins    
22. CarslutTT    
23. Desmodave996
24. Smitty12 :!: 
25. Desmond :!: 
26. Ash-SA :!: 
27. Brend4nn :!: 
28. Seanbyrne01787
29. DUGGY    
30. Adam B.
31. chunki84 :!: 
32. volksdude
33. Eadon :!:
34. ramone23456    
35. RJWN100 :!: 
36. Irishdave    
37. lorryz    
38. nilanth   

27 paid to date! 8)


----------



## Trouble4

mullum said:


> The pound has been doing really well against the dollar for a while now and is still climbing. http://www.x-rates.com/graph/?from=GBP& ... mount=1.00
> 
> May be worth timing ones payment to some degree ;-)
> 
> On a side note, the pound is equally strong against the euro - so consider looking abroad if you're buying any bits ;-)


Now that is where we come in   8)

We sell a lot of stuffffffffffffff

yours, Brett..Whan......AB


----------



## Trouble4

Fizzleh said:


> is this hard to fit? I'm not very techy


it is suppose to be fairly easy....... as I was I could do it SO anyone should be able to ...... on a 1 to 5 scale a 2

never hurts to have one helping you....


----------



## TTguy30

I'm so sorry as I haven't checked this forum in a while, but I just sent an email to Darryl and will be paying for this once I get the paypal request.


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy    
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Nadim_m    
6. Hulmie    
7. VR6Rich    
8. alexh    
9. -Jim-    
10. Mathcalv    
11. Henry42    
12. CYP    
13. David B    
14. Toxicredcat    
15. pete_slim    
16. fc91    
17. Matt B.    
18. Craggsy    
19. Esko H    
20. rockturd   
21. 7-sins    
22. CarslutTT    
23. Desmodave996
24. Smitty12 :!: 
25. Desmond :!: 
26. Ash-SA :!: 
27. Brend4nn :!: 
28. Seanbyrne01787
29. DUGGY    
30. Adam B.    
31. chunki84 :!: 
32. volksdude
33. Eadon :!:
34. ramone23456    
35. RJWN100 :!: 
36. Irishdave    
37. lorryz    
38. nilanth   

28 paid to date! 8)


----------



## tommatt90

Hello there, this looks interesting. Is it to late to get in on it?

If I got my brother to pay you (he lives in Marietta, Georgia) would that be ok? That way I can pay the USA price and get him to ship so that I avoid fees 

Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouble4

tommatt90 said:


> Hello there, this looks interesting. Is it to late to get in on it?
> 
> If I got my brother to pay you (he lives in Marietta, Georgia) would that be ok? That way I can pay the USA price and get him to ship so that I avoid fees
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That should not be a problem email Darryl [email protected] and just give him your Brothers PayPal

address

for invoicing/shipping and let him know he is sending it to you........... Idea of this is to save money   8)

and Darryl will add you to list....... Have a great weekend .............. Last day to pay is the 15th of July if not payed

do not get price..........


----------



## Matt B

Hoping for some kind of information on this unit soon - got to keep us interested


----------



## Trouble4

Matt B said:


> Hoping for some kind of information on this unit soon - got to keep us interested


I was hoping for Monday to be a UPDATE as well..........

as Canada does not celebrate 4th of July they should be open and hard at work :lol:

anyway for those who do Happy 4th of July..........


----------



## ramone23456

Any update?


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy    
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Nadim_m    
6. Hulmie    
7. VR6Rich    
8. alexh    
9. -Jim-    
10. Mathcalv    
11. Henry42    
12. CYP    
13. David B    
14. Toxicredcat    
15. pete_slim    
16. fc91    
17. Matt B.    
18. Craggsy    
19. Esko H    
20. rockturd   
21. 7-sins    
22. CarslutTT    
23. Brend4nn    
24. DUGGY    
25. Adam B.    
26. ramone23456    
27. RJWN100    
28. Irishdave    
29. lorryz    
30. nilanth    
31. Desmodave996
32. Smitty12 :!: 
33. Desmond :!: 
34. Ash-SA :!: 
35. Seanbyrne01787
36. chunki84 :!: 
37. volksdude
38. Eadon :!:
39. tommatt90

30 paid to date! 8)


----------



## [email protected]

tommatt90 said:


> Hello there, this looks interesting. Is it to late to get in on it?


Just awaiting your PayPal e-mail...send it to [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Matt B said:


> Hoping for some kind of information on this unit soon - got to keep us interested


Agreed Matt...I am pushing the engineers for more info this week. [smiley=gossip.gif]

Trying to get more screenshots - and a picture of the LCD and mock up harness.


----------



## Trouble4

5 Days Left

contact: 

Darryl Scott
HPA Motorsports / Versatile Automotive Diagnostics
http://www.hpamotorsport.com
[email protected]
1.604.598.8520 x 110

8) ------ [smiley=gossip.gif] -------- [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Nadim_m

Any updates are they getting shipped today?


----------



## Trouble4

Nadim_m said:


> Any updates are they getting shipped today?


I have not heard but the one show coming up this weekend is suppose to have it there to show what it can do....

Myself I feel NOW this is my guess is shipping will be around Aug. 15th now I could be off on this but I believe their testing

packaging and quad-times of rechecking everything is going to be done by weeks end ......... so production if not started already

would take a minimum of 3 weeks anyway ..........other then the few they would have done for shows ect....

Again that is in my OPINION ..... as I personally want mine like yesterday  as like everyone else.......... 8)

"" Patience is a virtue "" I do not like that saying........... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hang in there calling Darryl today see what is up..........


----------



## Eadon

Am I ok to send funds over today? (Missed the payement deadline)

Sure this won't be a problem as HPA haven't even released any definite info. Surely the product has debued by now?

Eadon


----------



## [email protected]

= Paid
:!: = PayPal request sent

1. TROUBLE4    
2. Cuprabhoy    
3. Callum-TT    
4. Dan U.M7NUP    
5. Nadim_m    
6. Hulmie    
7. VR6Rich    
8. alexh    
9. -Jim-    
10. Mathcalv    
11. Henry42    
12. CYP    
13. David B    
14. Toxicredcat    
15. pete_slim    
16. fc91    
17. Matt B.    
18. Craggsy    
19. Esko H    
20. rockturd   
21. 7-sins    
22. CarslutTT    
23. Brend4nn    
24. DUGGY    
25. Adam B.    
26. ramone23456    
27. RJWN100    
28. Irishdave    
29. lorryz    
30. nilanth    
31. Eadon   

31 paid to date! 8)

Anyone else "in" before we seal this up? I will have WhanAB start a new thread with product information and details shortly. I should have "release" information shortly.


----------



## Jonny1337

Can I get in as well or am I too late?


----------



## Trouble4

Jonny1337 said:


> Can I get in as well or am I too late?


YES YOU HAVE TILL 8 AM YOUR TIME 16TH OF JULY DUE TO TIME ZONES  TO EMAIL:

Darryl Scott
HPA Motorsports / Versatile Automotive Diagnostics
http://www.hpamotorsport.com
[email protected]
1.604.598.8520 x 110

Would just email him with your PayPal billing address and all is good....


----------



## ramone23456

Any updates?


----------



## Trouble4

ramone23456 said:


> Any updates?












HPA Haldex New Control Screen

HPA NEW Controller Screen seen at Waterfest in NJ - US

Now not sure this is finished outer casing but size is right.........


----------



## Eadon

Was just about to post the same picture a friend got for me!


----------



## Trouble4

Eadon said:


> Was just about to post the same picture a friend got for me!


Adam B. ??


----------



## Eadon

Indeed. You got the picture from him too didn't you? Lol


----------



## Trouble4

Eadon said:


> Indeed. You got the picture from him too didn't you? Lol


We have been helping him with his build for the last 18 months...... VAPmotors is in Ft. Myers I grew up there ....

ask him about our prices  ...... I think he wishes he could of started with us......... We believe we have helped him out

and will continue to do so.......... We always go the extra......  .......... 8)


----------



## Callum-TT

Eadon said:


> Indeed. You got the picture from him too didn't you? Lol


I got it from him as well lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Duggy

Callum-TT said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. You got the picture from him too didn't you? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I got it from him as well lol.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

So we all have the same pic from Adam... :lol:

Do we have any idea of the size of the control unit? and is it landscape only or is there a portrait option. Trying to work out where I can install it :?

Have you received anymore info yet Brett?

John


----------



## Eadon

But if we look closely you can see I have actually been tagged in the picture (mk1ttowners) :wink: :lol:

Seeing as it has been showcased why are we still in the dark?


----------



## Trouble4

Eadon said:


> But if we look closely you can see I have actually been tagged in the picture (mk1ttowners) :wink: :lol:
> 
> Seeing as it has been showcased why are we still in the dark?


calling Darryl now 6:42 your time


----------



## BSboy

Hi all
Will this work on a 2001 s3 8l?
Thanks
Nick


----------



## Nadim_m

Hi Brett

Are we gonna be updated with full details anytime
soon, you mentioned you were calling darryl on 
Tuesday for an update. It's Saturday now and we're 
all still in the dark???


----------



## mullum

He's busy ordering a grands worth of carbon fibre bling :lol:


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Wounded I missed out on this, did we work out where it's to be mounted?


----------



## Trouble4

Pow3r_L3ss said:


> Wounded I missed out on this, did we work out where it's to be mounted?


Just received word their doing a video and we will receive it as soon (cross your fingers) as / by Friday........


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Trouble4 said:


> Pow3r_L3ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wounded I missed out on this, did we work out where it's to be mounted?
> 
> 
> 
> Just received word their doing a video and we will receive it as soon (cross your fingers) as / by Friday........
Click to expand...

Can't wait to see this - I do want one


----------



## Trouble4

> Can't wait to see this - I do want one


I do not know if Darryl will do it at special buy but do ask anyway Say Brett sent me

and Brett said to ask anyway  Please...... ...

if he does not I will sale at my cost which is only a little bit more...... Remind me of post as it has been crazy busy

Yours, Brett.

Darryl Scott
HPA Motorsports / Versatile Automotive Diagnostics
http://www.hpamotorsport.com
[email protected]
1.604.598.8520 x 110


----------



## Trouble4

BSboy said:


> Hi all
> Will this work on a 2001 s3 8l?
> Thanks
> Nick


here is the man that will know for certain: he should respond to your question but just in case as I know heis going crazy as well........

Thanks for your Patience

Darryl Scott
HPA Motorsports / Versatile Automotive Diagnostics
http://www.hpamotorsport.com
[email protected]
1.604.598.8520 x 110


----------



## Matt B

Any updates here?


----------



## Trouble4

Matt B said:


> Any updates here?


Just received an update from HPA.........

They are making and then uploading to YouTube ..

and getting release date as it will be in three stages it seems

will put on Thread as soon as I get it............ 

Myself hoping for yesterday but thinking this weekend..........


----------



## C17LJR

Still waiting?


----------



## ramone23456

Radio silence.


----------



## Callum-TT

The lack of information out of these people bearing in mind how many people across the VAG scene is astounding.

They need to get their asses into gear and keep people happy. This is not a very good business model really.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matt B

Callum-TT said:


> The lack of information out of these people bearing in mind how many people across the VAG scene is astounding.
> 
> They need to get their asses into gear and keep people happy. This is not a very good business model really.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Come on Callum - take a chill pill.

Sometimes the price you pay for being at the front of the queue is a bit I uncertainty. 
I am happy to wait if it means getting something that has been well tested and not some rushed out Beta version!


----------



## V6RUL

UM rushed their Haldex software out and have subsequently found glitches that require a further flash, so hold tight and install a tested product.
Steve


----------



## Callum-TT

Matt B said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of information out of these people bearing in mind how many people across the VAG scene is astounding.
> 
> They need to get their asses into gear and keep people happy. This is not a very good business model really.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Callum - take a chill pill.
> 
> Sometimes the price you pay for being at the front of the queue is a bit I uncertainty.
> I am happy to wait if it means getting something that has been well tested and not some rushed out Beta version!
Click to expand...

I agree I want a good product but I would also like a bit of information.

There is still quite a few questions from earlier pages yet to be answered ie: mounting, what is I'm fitting kit etc.

Surely these issues could have been answered by now seeing as there is already the prototype out?

Surely a little information isn't too much to ask in this day and age of easy access to internet and social media?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tommatt90

Sorry to offend, but could this not have been made to look a little better?

Yes it's functionality is great, but I would want to mount that somewhere well out of sight, glovebox lol?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouble4

tommatt90 said:


> Sorry to offend, but could this not have been made to look a little better?
> 
> Yes it's functionality is great, but I would want to mount that somewhere well out of sight, glovebox lol?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked them to wait as well but they want this out like yesterday ... I understand what they have done... a part of me believes that they are just conducting business as a business ...... and I realize I personally do not do that...... I sway much more to the consumer side (although I am behind on a couple members quotes Sorry coming :-| ) One last confession I have the cup holder but am not allowed to release it as I am in talks with a Company that wants it but I am still trying to take care of a couple forum members and they know who they are....

We will be making a exterior plate for the LCD which I believe he will be offering......... I will show you on this forum and gladly ask your opinions.......

****************************************************UPDATE***************************************


We should have the video out shortly (next two days). We just had a new casing (the final production piece) shipped to show in this feature.

Units will begin shipping on August 18th according to my development team -the pre-order list should ship in the following fashion:

First 10 units - week of August 18th
Next 40 units - week of September 2nd
Remainder of backorder units - week of September 16th


----------



## VR6Rich

Is that the first 10 on this list (I.e includes me)?


----------



## Eadon

Probably be in order of payment recieved.

Either way.. I'll be one of the last :lol:


----------



## Trouble4

Eadon said:


> Probably be in order of payment recieved.
> 
> Either way.. I'll be one of the last :lol:


no I always seem to get dibbs on that as last name starts with a "W" :lol:

I might get lucky as we have been after this for a couple years........... 8)

I know we will also do a install video may not be as professional as HPA's but

hopefully informative and visual.............


----------



## [email protected]

We have a name! "TouchMotion AWD Programmer"

Here is a short video of the modes/options available with this programmer. The unit shown is a prototype, as our product / packaging is still being finalized.






Here is a short summary of the modes available:










OFF Mode

Your vehicle is FWD only in this mode.

ECONOMY Mode

Less power will be diverted to the rear wheels with fuel efficiency as the goal.

STOCK Mode

The TouchMotion unit is bypassed and your car will run the internal program of the installed Haldex controller. This means that if you have a Blue controller, the car will run the Blue controller program and if you have a stock controller, the stock program.

SPORT Mode

Sport mode is suitable for spirited driving. This is less aggressive than the blue and orange controllers on the market.

_**In this mode, you can give the controller the option to disengage the rear wheels when you pull on the handbrake (if you are doing handbrake turns, you would uncheck this option)**_

Competition Mode

Competition mode is more aggressive than the sport mode - essentially HPA's Orange Competition Controller profile.

_**As for the settings in this mode, we have the same option as sport mode for your handbrake disengagement.**_

Race-Speed Mode

Race-Speed mode is a user configurable mode that allows for the user to enter the percentage of power distribution from 0 to 100% of the hardware limits. 0% would be off and 100% would be as much as possible.

Dynamic Mode

This mode allows you to trigger between various modes automatically. You can select the trigger points between the option of either the sport or competition modes transitioning to the stock or economy modes. Select throttle percentage, RPM, and amount of time where the controller will make the transition.

_Bonus Feature

Anyone who has purchased the TouchMotion AWD programmer *in this Group Buy* will receive free value added function with their programmer ($100.00 value). This functions include a GPS-based 0-60, 1/4 mile, and lap timer, with recording capabilities._


----------



## Trouble4

[email protected] said:


> We have a name! "TouchMotion AWD Programmer"
> 
> Here is a short video of the modes/options available with this programmer. The unit shown is a prototype, as our product / packaging is still being finalized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a short summary of the modes available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFF Mode
> 
> Your vehicle is FWD only in this mode.
> 
> ECONOMY Mode
> 
> Less power will be diverted to the rear wheels with fuel efficiency as the goal.
> 
> STOCK Mode
> 
> The TouchMotion unit is bypassed and your car will run the internal program of the installed Haldex controller. This means that if you have a Blue controller, the car will run the Blue controller program and if you have a stock controller, the stock program.
> 
> SPORT Mode
> 
> Sport mode is suitable for spirited driving. This is less aggressive than the blue and orange controllers on the market.
> 
> _**In this mode, you can give the controller the option to disengage the rear wheels when you pull on the handbrake (if you are doing handbrake turns, you would uncheck this option)**_
> 
> Competition Mode
> 
> Competition mode is more aggressive than the sport mode - essentially HPA's Orange Competition Controller profile.
> 
> _**As for the settings in this mode, we have the same option as sport mode for your handbrake disengagement.**_
> 
> Race-Speed Mode
> 
> Race-Speed mode is a user configurable mode that allows for the user to enter the percentage of power distribution from 0 to 100% of the hardware limits. 0% would be off and 100% would be as much as possible.
> 
> Dynamic Mode
> 
> This mode allows you to trigger between various modes automatically. You can select the trigger points between the option of either the sport or competition modes transitioning to the stock or economy modes. Select throttle percentage, RPM, and amount of time where the controller will make the transition.
> 
> _Bonus Feature
> 
> Anyone who has purchased the TouchMotion AWD programmer *in this Group Buy* will receive free value added function with their programmer ($100.00 value). This functions include a GPS-based 0-60, 1/4 mile, and lap timer, with recording capabilities._


nice...... really like the memory of 0-60 1/4 mile everything so far and the update mode as people request something that would be great to have just plug and play BIG  ...... 8)


----------



## cookbot

Trouble4 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a name! "TouchMotion AWD Programmer"
> 
> Here is a short video of the modes/options available with this programmer. The unit shown is a prototype, as our product / packaging is still being finalized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a short summary of the modes available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFF Mode
> 
> Your vehicle is FWD only in this mode.
> 
> ECONOMY Mode
> 
> Less power will be diverted to the rear wheels with fuel efficiency as the goal.
> 
> STOCK Mode
> 
> The TouchMotion unit is bypassed and your car will run the internal program of the installed Haldex controller. This means that if you have a Blue controller, the car will run the Blue controller program and if you have a stock controller, the stock program.
> 
> SPORT Mode
> 
> Sport mode is suitable for spirited driving. This is less aggressive than the blue and orange controllers on the market.
> 
> _**In this mode, you can give the controller the option to disengage the rear wheels when you pull on the handbrake (if you are doing handbrake turns, you would uncheck this option)**_
> 
> Competition Mode
> 
> Competition mode is more aggressive than the sport mode - essentially HPA's Orange Competition Controller profile.
> 
> _**As for the settings in this mode, we have the same option as sport mode for your handbrake disengagement.**_
> 
> Race-Speed Mode
> 
> Race-Speed mode is a user configurable mode that allows for the user to enter the percentage of power distribution from 0 to 100% of the hardware limits. 0% would be off and 100% would be as much as possible.
> 
> Dynamic Mode
> 
> This mode allows you to trigger between various modes automatically. You can select the trigger points between the option of either the sport or competition modes transitioning to the stock or economy modes. Select throttle percentage, RPM, and amount of time where the controller will make the transition.
> 
> _Bonus Feature
> 
> Anyone who has purchased the TouchMotion AWD programmer *in this Group Buy* will receive free value added function with their programmer ($100.00 value). This functions include a GPS-based 0-60, 1/4 mile, and lap timer, with recording capabilities._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice...... really like the memory of 0-60 1/4 mile everything so far and the update mode as people request something that would be great to have just plug and play BIG  ...... 8)
Click to expand...

Would have loved to have had the money to commit to this


----------



## Eadon

Just watched the YouTube video and must say I'm excited to recieve this!


----------



## Jonny1337

I was pleased to see it can be programmed then removed (or shoved in the glovebox), that's a big plus over trying to find somewhere to mount it.

Looking forward to seeing a production model.


----------



## Callum-TT

Jonny1337 said:


> I was pleased to see it can be programmed then removed (or shoved in the glovebox), that's a big plus over trying to find somewhere to mount it.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing a production model.


Yeah I noticed that it can be removed but I will still be looking for somewhere to mount it though otherwise I would either lose it or brake it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## V6RUL

Callum-TT said:


> Jonny1337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased to see it can be programmed then removed (or shoved in the glovebox), that's a big plus over trying to find somewhere to mount it.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing a production model.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I noticed that it can be removed but I will still be looking for somewhere to mount it though otherwise I would either lose it or brake it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Take it out of the box and mount it in the sun visor..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Wonder if the screen turns off with the engine and does the screen fade off and fade on or is it a snappy on/off look?
Steve


----------



## Callum-TT

V6RUL said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonny1337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased to see it can be programmed then removed (or shoved in the glovebox), that's a big plus over trying to find somewhere to mount it.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing a production model.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I noticed that it can be removed but I will still be looking for somewhere to mount it though otherwise I would either lose it or brake it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take it out of the box and mount it in the sun visor..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thinking ash tray myself or the right hand side bottom of the dash with a removable mount.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## V6RUL

Looks as though it may be tight for an ashtray stealth install.
Steve


----------



## Callum-TT

V6RUL said:


> Looks as though it may be tight for an ashtray stealth install.
> Steve


Possibly. I'll have a look when I get it and decide the best way forward.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy

very interested in this,,, wondering what the post group buy price is,,, some things still not really clear tho,, how long is the lead tho i expect it will be adaquate length for TT glove box or dash fitting, just how does it get wired into the loom and how easy is that for non sparky types and what UK tax will be levied,,


----------



## V6RUL

Callum-TT said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks as though it may be tight for an ashtray stealth install.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly. I'll have a look when I get it and decide the best way forward.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Pretty sure the V6 has a bigger ashtray, so I will take it off your hands if it doesn't fit yours.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

roddy said:


> very interested in this,,, wondering what the post group buy price is,,, some things still not really clear tho,, how long is the lead tho i expect it will be adaquate length for TT glove box or dash fitting, just how does it get wired into the loom and how easy is that for non sparky types and what UK tax will be levied,,


No wire cutting or looming required, it's plug and play.
Steve


----------



## roddy

yessss, but plug into what ?? is there some adaptor goes onto haldex , or what / where ??


----------



## Trouble4

V6RUL said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> very interested in this,,, wondering what the post group buy price is,,, some things still not really clear tho,, how long is the lead tho i expect it will be adaquate length for TT glove box or dash fitting, just how does it get wired into the loom and how easy is that for non sparky types and what UK tax will be levied,,
> 
> 
> 
> No wire cutting or looming required, it's plug and play.
> Steve
Click to expand...




> yessss, but plug into what ?? is there some adaptor goes onto haldex , or what / where ??


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zWPwifQT4qI#t=25 should start where he talks about it


----------



## roddy

yes I have watched that a few times now but the audio is not clear and he seems to mumble something about connecting to the haldex its self tho does not explain how ??? I would have thot / hoped for a photo of the connection unit which would not have been too difficult I think and could explain what a lot of people are unclear / concerned about.


----------



## Trouble4

roddy said:


> yes I have watched that a few times now but the audio is not clear and he seems to mumble something about connecting to the haldex its self tho does not explain how ??? I would have thot / hoped for a photo of the connection unit which would not have been too difficult I think and could explain what a lot of people are unclear / concerned about.


I know they did or will have a DIY video......... when I receive mine we will do a DIY as well...... sorry about the sound but I understand it to plug direct into haldex have enough cord to go into trunk and then addition cord from box in trunk to where ever (glove box) you want it to go.. ???

We still were not able to get a empty controller to make a nice exterior but it will be coming.........


----------



## roddy

so it plugs into the haldex,, ok very good so what happens to the original haldex wiring is it just left hanging ?? :roll: ( this is like getting blood out of a stone !! :? )


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

roddy said:


> so it plugs into the haldex,, ok very good so what happens to the original haldex wiring is it just left hanging ?? :roll: ( this is like getting blood out of a stone !! :? )


you inhale, go to the garage and open the door, exhale, then walk inside, then inhale, then walk over to your trolley jack, then exhale, then pick it up (lift with the knees) then inhale as you walk towards your car......

only messing but is it really that hard to think what to do with a plug that has been removed? seal it with something watertight and secure it out of the way?


----------



## Trouble4

roddy said:


> so it plugs into the haldex,, ok very good so what happens to the original haldex wiring is it just left hanging ?? :roll: ( this is like getting blood out of a stone !! :? )


I have asked Darryl for some pictures as what HPA has come up with as a DIY / Suggestion for this it is 12:22 pm my time 9:22 am Darryl's time and in UK it is 5:22 PM he has only been in office maybe 45 min.

soon as he answers me or goes on forum it will be done 

all looking good......

actually he has already replied :: "" Installation pictures (from our instruction manual) coming soon ""

from Darryl


----------



## roddy

thank you for that mate  , I am not quite sure what it is that you are inhaling :wink: but i doubt that the orig loom is taped up and tucked away as that would then leave no power or onfo feed into the Haldex as the GEN 1 etc has no power feed.. so roll up and think again.....I may be wrong.


----------



## cookbot

Could it be a piggy back connector that just intercepts the signal?


----------



## Callum-TT

I have a feeling that you will have a double plug. One to connect into the haldex and then the original haldex plug to go into.

Otherwise you would have engine management issues.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy

yes i expect some sort of connector / T piece,,,,but why can a simple thing like that not be explained / illustrated :? ..


----------



## Callum-TT

roddy said:


> yes i expect some sort of connector / T piece,,,,but why can a simple thing like that not be explained / illustrated :? ..


I may actually email Darryl at HPA myself mate.

I'll let you know.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy

that would be great,, i doubt it will be difficult to wire in , prob easy for the likes of you being a sparky, but i doubt it is a welding job :lol: :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT

roddy said:


> that would be great,, i doubt it will be difficult to wire in , prob easy for the likes of you being a sparky, but i doubt it is a welding job :lol: :lol:


If it needs a sparky which I doubt I may arrange a day at mine and fit a load in an day for the lads....... And lasses

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

roddy said:


> thank you for that mate  , I am not quite sure what it is that you are inhaling :wink: but i doubt that the orig loom is taped up and tucked away as that would then leave no power or onfo feed into the Haldex as the GEN 1 etc has no power feed.. so roll up and think again.....I may be wrong.


True now you mention it... sounds like you knew more then you were letting on? 

it sounds plug and play so hopefully wont cause you too many issues. Worst case like i said, breath in and out and the rest will sort itself out


----------



## spaceplace

What was the final UK price fir these?


----------



## roddy

fixitagaintomoz said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for that mate  , I am not quite sure what it is that you are inhaling :wink: but i doubt that the orig loom is taped up and tucked away as that would then leave no power or onfo feed into the Haldex as the GEN 1 etc has no power feed.. so roll up and think again.....I may be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> True now you mention it... sounds like you knew more then you were letting on?
> 
> it sounds plug and play so hopefully wont cause you too many issues. Worst case like i said, breath in and out and the rest will sort itself out
Click to expand...

I like to know what i am inhaling !! :wink:


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> What was the final UK price fir these?


all in USD

UK = $613.21 USD so around $365.00 GBP You pay in USD and depends on exchange rate at that time.....

Declared Value at this time is going to be $450.00 USD

Believe this is correct... those that have paid from UK is this correct ?? Never hurts to recheck


----------



## spaceplace

Cheers trouble, do you know if this over now or are they still taking orders at this price?


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> Cheers trouble, do you know if this over now or are they still taking orders at this price?


that price stopped on July 15 but we can sell it for just a little more as in the pre-order HPA sweeten the deal a little more 

We can sell it for $639.00 USD or right around 381.14 GBP that includes Product / Shipping to your location and being Billed by PayPal safe and secured shipped by HPA directly

and having special pre-order functions ( I will let you know if this does not hold true but have been told it will just being careful)

But for the pre-order functions it does have to be ordered by and payed by August 28th

yours, Brett.


----------



## spaceplace

I'm quite tempted


----------



## DCB 070

and I am 8)


----------



## Trouble4

DCB 070 said:


> and I am 8)





> I'm quite tempted


All orders I get before August 31st and payed for will have the pre-order functions.


per HPA Just let me know through here or [email protected]

Thanks. "Brett".

need PayPal email address to send Safe Invoicing

and shipped by HPA


----------



## roddy

do we know yet when these will be ready for shipment,, or what the wiring consists of ?


----------



## Trouble4

roddy said:


> do we know yet when these will be ready for shipment,, or what the wiring consists of ?


now I am guessing when ready September 29th shipping

wiring usb cord from brains to box at front of car and wire from brain to haldex...........


----------



## roddy

Trouble4 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> do we know yet when these will be ready for shipment,, or what the wiring consists of ?
> 
> 
> 
> now I am guessing when ready September 29th shipping
> 
> wiring usb cord from brains to box at front of car and wire from brain to haldex...........
Click to expand...

wiring is getting more complex !


----------



## V6RUL

roddy said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> do we know yet when these will be ready for shipment,, or what the wiring consists of ?
> 
> 
> 
> now I am guessing when ready September 29th shipping
> 
> wiring usb cord from brains to box at front of car and wire from brain to haldex...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wiring is getting more complex !
Click to expand...

I can fit it for you Roddy..
Steve


----------



## Trouble4

roddy said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> do we know yet when these will be ready for shipment,, or what the wiring consists of ?
> 
> 
> 
> now I am guessing when ready September 29th shipping
> 
> wiring usb cord from brains to box at front of car and wire from brain to haldex...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wiring is getting more complex !
Click to expand...

just explaining it as if terms are from video from HPA :: 2 wires:: 1 to haldex to a box and 1 from box to LED screen  place up by dash....... (where you want it to go)

very simple........ sorry for any confusion......


----------



## jamman

Trouble4 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just explaining it as if terms are from video from HPA :: 2 wires:: 1 to haldex to a box and 1 from box to LED screen  place up by dash....... (where you want it to go)
> 
> very simple........ sorry for any confusion......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Poor Roddy isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer :lol: :lol:

Looks cool might have to get one to go with my competition HPA unit.


----------



## roddy

ok so we now have as possabilities,,, a loom wire left hanging,, a simple box in the boot,, a T piece connector somewhere onto the haldex ,, an assortment of wires some to brains and box at front of car ( contrary to manufacturers video which states " box in trunk " ) and some to haldex etc,, someone even suggesting a few deep breaths will suffice :lol: ,, ( have I missed anything else ? :? ) i am not sure if our resident smart ass ( Jaman ) realises it but I am sure the wires don't just get taped on to the brains :roll: , personally I would be looking for something a little more detailed,, however I am sure that a proper illustration will eventually be available at which time I could be very interested in this unit..
( note to "Trouble",, I appreciate not all of these solutions can be attributed to your good self but have been suggested due to a lack of formal explination by the manufacturer or the agent of )


----------



## roddy

I can fit it for you Roddy..
Steve[/quote]

Steve, V6rule, that would indeed be par excellance mate,  ,, but I still want to know how it is done :?


----------



## Trouble4

roddy said:


> I can fit it for you Roddy..
> Steve


Steve, V6rule, that would indeed be par excellance mate,  ,, but I still want to know how it is done :?[/quote]

I totally agree....... I was hoping for something yesterday.... and now today ........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWPwifQT4qI#t=28 this starts where the black box is suggested to be put in your

trunk and the LCD screen being used to connect with a USB wire/cord and put up front where you desire (HPA suggested

Glovebox)

does not or is not specific about the wire that plugs into Haldex under car if it has a "T" or just plugin and tie down OEM wire

question asked and in answering stage. Thanks for your time..........


----------



## roddy

and you for yours,, I appreciate that you are doing all that you can to facilitate this buy ,, really looking forward to a satisfactory resolution.


----------



## Trouble4

roddy said:


> and you for yours,, I appreciate that you are doing all that you can to facilitate this buy ,, really looking forward to a satisfactory resolution.


HPA is 3 hours difference from me and 8 hours difference then the UK

but Darryl is pretty good about responding even if it is to say ""I do not know"" He does say it even more elegant then that :lol:


----------



## Trouble4

was able to drop price to $629.00 delivered to UK............... I know that is only $10.00 more but it is $10.00 more all has to be done by August 31 st

email me with paypal email address and I can send you a PayPal Invoice.......... I am not making anything on this

and I am not a pushy person (some times  ) but as of now I do not see this at this price again PLUS you will get Pre-BUY

special of extra programs worth a $100.00

all this in USD

thanks.. Brett.

[email protected] make sure your paypal account is where you want it sent.....


----------



## Matt B

Sorry if I have missed this but do we have any idea of delivery dates yet?
Matt


----------



## Trouble4

Matt B said:


> Sorry if I have missed this but do we have any idea of delivery dates yet?
> Matt


First 10 units - week of August 18th
Next 40 units - week of September 2nd
Remainder of backorder units - week of September 16th

shipping will take right at 10 days once leaving HPA

thanks AGAIN


----------



## Matt B

So I am like no.36 on the list so I will have mine by about mid September - thanks


----------



## Eadon

Matt B said:


> So I am like no.36 on the list so I will have mine by about mid September - thanks


I think it'll be in order of payment.


----------



## Trouble4

Eadon said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I am like no.36 on the list so I will have mine by about mid September - thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I think it'll be in order of payment.
Click to expand...

Have no idea on this guys but if I get mine this week I will let all know as I hope any other Please do the same

8)


----------



## EnthusiastOwned

Is this group buy still on and can I join?


----------



## Nadim_m

I don't think our list is the only preorder list
They running as our list only goes to 40 and they
Talking bout first 100 customers. I got told
I would be in the final batch


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

I cant wait to see the results people get from this kit, seems to offer all the right features, and will make the quattro system a lot better by the sound of it!


----------



## Trouble4

EnthusiastOwned said:


> Is this group buy still on and can I join?


yes the price for pre-buy is $629.00 USD includes the extra functions valued at $100.00 USD

Have to have order and dollars by 31th August 2014 Billed through PayPal and shipped direct by HPA

We make enough to split a 1965 soft serve vanilla cone.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks..........

Have not received mine yet looking for it  

thanks for asking email me here ][email protected] I will need your PayPal email address

I bill you and Please make sure your PayPal shipping address is where you want it to go....... Look over price / item and

if all OK pay...... Ask any questions all products will be in and shipped by 19thish September 2014

again I need their purchase order to them by 31 August 2014


----------



## Trouble4

UPDATE

Due to modifications to the circuit board and casing to accommodate a rear exit USB port, rather than the side exit port shown on the prototype, our manufacturers have specified a 1.5 week delay in shipping of the first units. The tentative ship date is September 5th.


----------



## Trouble4

only a few more days left to get this product at this special pricing.................

[email protected] if you still want it.......... 8)

over 100 ordered have been processed from this Group Buy I have been told


----------



## Trouble4

only a few more hours left (34 hours) to get this product at this special pricing.................

[email protected] if you still want it.......... 8)

over 100 ordered have been processed from this Group Buy I have been told


----------



## spaceplace

Is this still going, sent you a email


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> Is this still going, sent you a email


Yes it is till 8 AM your time tomorrow 8)

Replied and sent.....

Yours, Brett.


----------



## spaceplace

Thanks do you know if there's any import tax to pay? Or is that the final price.


----------



## spaceplace

spaceplace said:


> Thanks do you know if there's any import tax to pay? Or is that the final price.


Not to worry, just sent payment. Hopefully it will just come in the post and job done. Can you confirm you've received payment and add me to the list

Cheers mate


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks do you know if there's any import tax to pay? Or is that the final price.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry, just sent payment. Hopefully it will just come in the post and job done. Can you confirm you've received payment and add me to the list
> 
> Cheers mate
Click to expand...

Yes all good sending in order now thanks ... Import tax is not in it but may go past it (the customs that is )

We never know as UK customs never know.. 

Thanks again....... Yours, "Brett".


----------



## spaceplace

Cheers Brett, thanks for organising everything


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> Cheers Brett, thanks for organising everything


and HPA as well coming out with this product .....

Did find out I will be in the first 10 to ship out September 5th will try and get DIY video up

and explain what to do or what HPA suggest to do with plug from OEM Haldex..............

all looking good ........... Still some time to get in on this for any last TT'ers out there

 8)

Thanks again ,Yours, "Brett" Whan


----------



## spaceplace

so what settings are you lot looking forward to trying ? i think id like to try a 80% to the rear


----------



## V6RUL

80% of 50% I think you mean.
Steve


----------



## Trouble4

V6RUL said:


> 80% of 50% I think you mean.
> Steve


so 37.5% to the rear ???

anyway only 50% goes to the rear with this mod HPA keeps to this number as it makes it much safer some have gone out on the limb and have chanced it and ended up breaking the device and product in the process..

that is one thing I like about HPA if it can not be safely applied they will not do it....


----------



## spaceplace

I thought it could send up to 95% to the rear. it was a bit of a impulse buy, I seen it was the last day to get it at a discount, should have read up on it bit :] So 50/50 split is the most it will do, do any of you have the blue or orange haldex? I've never driven one before, do you notice differences in everyday driving, or only on fast driving or do you really have to drive it hard ? I'm quite looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> I thought it could send up to 95% to the rear. it was a bit of a impulse buy, I seen it was the last day to get it at a discount, should have read up on it bit :] So 50/50 split is the most it will do, do any of you have the blue or orange haldex? I've never driven one before, do you notice differences in everyday driving, or only on fast driving or do you really have to drive it hard ? I'm quite looking forward to getting it.


I personally do not have the blue as it was always to much money but everyone I know that has the blue one said it should have been their first mod or it was their first mod......

with that I have been after it but until this just did not afford it.........

I am very excited........


----------



## Trouble4

Have been informed that HPA has 3 Haldex controllers left (not taken/purchased)

So if anyone missed it ..... it is still available @ $629.00 USD with the extra programing

and that is shipped to the UK..... includes PayPal Invoiced as well.......

Email: [email protected] or PM

Just need PayPal email address... Please verify that PayPal email is where you want it shipped...

Thanks for your time..

Yours, Brett.


----------



## roddy

does this mean that the pre ordered ones have already been sent out on stated date, 05/09 ?


----------



## ramone23456

Anybody get a hold of one of these yet? Any feedback?


----------



## Trouble4

ramone23456 said:


> Anybody get a hold of one of these yet? Any feedback?


I understand these may start shipping this week as I know some are done and ready to go....

I was told by Darryl that next week they are shipping and possible this week some are shipping

SO this week some but not many (maybe :lol: ) next week Shipping period....... and continues for 2/3 weeks after that

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...99131106&rm=14846d068257cd18&zw&sz=w1896-h835

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2& ... w1896-h835

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2& ... w1896-h835


----------



## roddy

V6RUL said:


> 80% of 50% I think you mean.
> Steve


I was rather hoping they could be set with a bias to the rear and front come in only when needed    guess not then :?


----------



## V6RUL

I think you will find that these units can be set with a bias and various other modes.

Just get one, you know you wanna, before import taxes go up.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## mullum

Pound is strong too, not sure how long that will be the case of course.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Just thinking out loud...... why cant you safely send more than 50% to the rear?

If you are mapped to 280bhp for example( dont worry i know its torque but i dont know the figures off hand for this comparison)
Then sending 50% to the rear is 140bhp. Standard would only be 112.5. Sending 140 to the rear is Actually 62% of standard.

Also thinking out loud again.. v6 steve has a hell of a lot more ponies and torques than standard- over double- so him sending 50% to rear would be equivalent to sending 100% of standard to rear.....

Discuss


----------



## roddy

yes , or something like what Rob Austin does,, they class his A4 as rear wheel drive ???? god knows how,, did he take front drive shafts or what


----------



## V6RUL

I think it comes down to the way the transfer case is designed.
The TT is front wheel biased and sends upto 50% of the cars power to the rear wheels when it needs it.
Steve


----------



## Trouble4

V6RUL said:


> I think you will find that these units can be set with a bias and various other modes.
> 
> Just get one, you know you wanna, before import taxes go up.. :lol:
> Steve


Yes you can as watching video that is the case... Even have it set for the next drive you do (pre-programed)

would like steering wheel controls like cruise control + more to the back -- less to the back at closer finger tips 8)


----------



## Trouble4

HPA was suppose to email everyone yesterday but all emails are going to paypal email address so please check there..

Shipping a few this week and the following week many more until fulfilled is what I was told


----------



## Duggy

I've had a few updates from HPA recently, but nothing last night :?

John


----------



## Nadim_m

Nothing since last wednesday


----------



## spaceplace

Yeah nothing here either, what does the email say?


----------



## ramone23456

No email here either.


----------



## [email protected]

Duggy said:


> I've had a few updates from HPA recently, but nothing last night :?
> 
> John


Guys, I am working on an update by e-mail in short order. No reason to be concerned - just talking a lot longer than I would have hoped to get final assembly and testing completed. Obviously, I am sorry for the delay, but with the amount of these that are shipping internationally, the QC needs to be as good as possible.


----------



## Trouble4

[email protected] said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a few updates from HPA recently, but nothing last night :?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I am working on an update by e-mail in short order. No reason to be concerned - just talking a lot longer than I would have hoped to get final assembly and testing completed. Obviously, I am sorry for the delay, but with the amount of these that are shipping internationally, the QC needs to be as good as possible.
Click to expand...

thanks darryl for the update and watching the forum.........


----------



## Matt B

No Email here either.

Would be nice to know when i am due for delivery as I am going on holiday in October.


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> No Email here either.
> 
> Would be nice to know when i am due for delivery as I am going on holiday in October.


Can get it redirected to mine and i will look after it for ya..
Steve


----------



## [email protected]

*Statement just sent out*:

_HPA is working diligently with our local engineering group to deliver our long list of TouchMotion AWD units that have been pre-ordered over the last few months. While the software development and subsequent dyno testing has gone according to plan, the touchscreen LCD development, assembly, and testing (combined with a few design revisions) has hit some stumbling blocks. Ultimately, our expectations for the final product release are being fulfilled, but at a much slower timeframe than originally expected.

This, combined with a larger than expected pre-order sales quantity, has once again forced us to move our projected shipping date for the first 50 units to October 10th (with subsequent releases the following week).

Our production/engineering group has assured us that this target date for shipping can be achieved, and we are doing our utmost to manage the process to ensure there are no more delays.

We appreciate your patience, and we look forward to the day when these TouchMotion programmers begin being received, installed, and reviewed by our customers. _

E-mail me directly if you have questions or concerns...


----------



## Trouble4

[email protected] said:


> *Statement just sent out*:
> 
> _HPA is working diligently with our local engineering group to deliver our long list of TouchMotion AWD units that have been pre-ordered over the last few months. While the software development and subsequent dyno testing has gone according to plan, the touchscreen LCD development, assembly, and testing (combined with a few design revisions) has hit some stumbling blocks. Ultimately, our expectations for the final product release are being fulfilled, but at a much slower timeframe than originally expected.
> 
> This, combined with a larger than expected pre-order sales quantity, has once again forced us to move our projected shipping date for the first 50 units to October 10th (with subsequent releases the following week).
> 
> Our production/engineering group has assured us that this target date for shipping can be achieved, and we are doing our utmost to manage the process to ensure there are no more delays.
> 
> We appreciate your patience, and we look forward to the day when these TouchMotion programmers begin being received, installed, and reviewed by our customers. _
> 
> E-mail me directly if you have questions or concerns...


Thanks darryl............


----------



## nilanth

Hi Guys,

I'm going to be selling my unit. I really don't want to but i have to make the sensible choice.

If anyone would like to take my unit, before it gets sent out, for exactly what i paid for it do let me know and then it will just be a change of delivery address that is needed (hopefully).

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post, but i'll put an ad in the for sale section in due course as well.


----------



## A8VCG

John Lewis has become synonymous with the phrase "never knowingly undersold". I'm speaking sensibly as an existing HPA customer and as a business you can't make promises and then blame the quantity of pre-orders.

I'm in no hurry for my controller but many people will be annoyed about the fact they paid for their controller in May/June.

I'm sure I speak for everyone to say they appreciate the updates Darrly but perhaps under promising is the way to go in future.

Craig


----------



## Trouble4

Duggy said:


> I've had a few updates from HPA recently, but nothing last night :?
> 
> John


now remember they are going to your paypal email address............


----------



## spaceplace

I haven't ever received any emails


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> I haven't ever received any emails


can you send me your email in PM and I will forward it on to darryl ??


----------



## spaceplace

Trouble4 said:


> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't ever received any emails
> 
> 
> 
> can you send me your email in PM and I will forward it on to darryl ??
Click to expand...

PM'ed 
thanks


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't ever received any emails
> 
> 
> 
> can you send me your email in PM and I will forward it on to darryl ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM'ed
> thanks
Click to expand...

Done email sent.........

Thanks ......... Brett.


----------



## Duggy

Trouble4 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a few updates from HPA recently, but nothing last night :?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> now remember they are going to your paypal email address............
Click to expand...

I did Brett... :wink: :roll:

I've had all the updates, but there wasn't one on that night :wink:

John


----------



## [email protected]

Lap / 0-60 timer...










Race / Speed Mode...










This graph shows user Haldex adjustability in each 5 km/h increment...


----------



## spaceplace

that looks better  is that the final model? black looks much nicer, have you thought about making a adaptor to hold it in? something like a sat nav holder/phone holder that could be attached where the ash try goes or somthing?


----------



## V6RUL

Looks very professional..
Steve


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Looks like the delay has been worth it, wish i had bit the bullet and got one.... maybe next year


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Doesnt half make me LOL seeing a listing like this.....

tp://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view ... 85&alt=web

no way anyone would pay 800 foe a haldex blue with this available!


----------



## spaceplace

nilanth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm going to be selling my unit. I really don't want to but i have to make the sensible choice.
> 
> If anyone would like to take my unit, before it gets sent out, for exactly what i paid for it do let me know and then it will just be a change of delivery address that is needed (hopefully).
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to post, but i'll put an ad in the for sale section in due course as well.


heres one if he hasnt sold it fixitagaintomoz


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> that looks better  is that the final model? black looks much nicer, have you thought about making a adaptor to hold it in? something like a sat nav holder/phone holder that could be attached where the ash try goes or somthing?


that is where i come in            8)

suppose HPA could still make one but have told darryl that we are.........

He has not been able to even get us a sample of just the outer case yet

so after receiving going to come up with a few variants .................  ....... 8)

Yours, Brett.


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> nilanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm going to be selling my unit. I really don't want to but i have to make the sensible choice.
> 
> If anyone would like to take my unit, before it gets sent out, for exactly what i paid for it do let me know and then it will just be a change of delivery address that is needed (hopefully).
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to post, but i'll put an ad in the for sale section in due course as well.
> 
> 
> 
> heres one if he hasnt sold it fixitagaintomoz
Click to expand...

I will also send them to you as well to get the deal.......... Brett........ nobody yet but when contacted will send

also please let me know if you have sold off Thanks, Brett.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

spaceplace said:


> nilanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm going to be selling my unit. I really don't want to but i have to make the sensible choice.
> 
> If anyone would like to take my unit, before it gets sent out, for exactly what i paid for it do let me know and then it will just be a change of delivery address that is needed (hopefully).
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to post, but i'll put an ad in the for sale section in due course as well.
> 
> 
> 
> heres one if he hasnt sold it fixitagaintomoz
Click to expand...

cant afford it this side of the rebuild unfortunately


----------



## Irishdave

Any news/update as to when these are being delivered. I have received 1 email at the end of august telling me there has been a delay and nothing since.


----------



## Trouble4

Statement just sent out:

HPA is working diligently with our local engineering group to deliver our long list of TouchMotion AWD units that have been pre-ordered over the last few months. While the software development and subsequent dyno testing has gone according to plan, the touchscreen LCD development, assembly, and testing (combined with a few design revisions) has hit some stumbling blocks. Ultimately, our expectations for the final product release are being fulfilled, but at a much slower timeframe than originally expected.

This, combined with a larger than expected pre-order sales quantity, has once again forced us to move our projected shipping date for the first 50 units to October 10th (with subsequent releases the following week).

Our production/engineering group has assured us that this target date for shipping can be achieved, and we are doing our utmost to manage the process to ensure there are no more delays.

We appreciate your patience, and we look forward to the day when these TouchMotion programmers begin being received, installed, and reviewed by our customers.

E-mail me directly if you have questions or concerns...
Darryl Scott
HPA Motorsports / Versatile Automotive Diagnostics
http://www.hpamotorsport.com
[email protected]
1.604.598.8520 x 110


----------



## Irishdave

So who or which group buy will be the first 50.


----------



## Trouble4

Irishdave said:


> So who or which group buy will be the first 50.


this is the group so looking for earliest shipments to being sent here or this group who bought here... as some US people bought here as it was not offered to them in US

this was a TT UK special 8) this forum special......... 8)


----------



## coggers225

Am I too late to put my name down for one of these?

Cheers


----------



## Trouble4

coggers225 said:


> Am I too late to put my name down for one of these?
> 
> Cheers


email me at [email protected]


----------



## Nadim_m

Were the first units dispatched on Friday?


----------



## Trouble4

Nadim_m said:


> Were the first units dispatched on Friday?


not that I know of Today was a Hoilday :?


----------



## mullum

Dear oh dear


----------



## ramone23456

Anyone get theirs in the mail yet? My last email from hpa said shipping on Oct 10th.


----------



## spaceplace

Nope, guess it might take a while coming from the US though, would be nice to have some postage/tracking details


----------



## ramone23456

spaceplace said:


> Nope, guess it might take a while coming from the US though, would be nice to have some postage/tracking details


I am in the US.


----------



## spaceplace

Oh :l guess we'll have an even longer wait here in the UK then, let us know if it comes


----------



## spaceplace

Any updates on shipping?


----------



## jamman

I've been following this and have always admired HPA and purchased from them a few times but WTF is going on ???


----------



## V6RUL

Rumour has it they are shipping today or tomoz but in part batches as the pre-order has been over subscribed.
Steve


----------



## [email protected]

October 21st update:

_We had originally hoped to push our first TouchMotion production units out the door this week. Unfortunately, this has not happened according to plan&#8230;

With control box development completed, and our programming code converted to work with the hardware design, we are close to finalizing the package. However, complications involving LCD communication with our TouchMotion control box and delays in finalizing the firmware updating process have forced us to further delay the release of the programmer. It is difficult to provide a firm date as to when this will be solved, but we will do so as soon as we can accurately predict the timeline.

We appreciate the patience afforded to us by everyone waiting for this device to come to market, in particular those who pre-ordered early after the release announcement was made.

We strongly believe that once the TouchMotion is released (and reviewed), that everyone will see it was worth the wait!

For those customers that wish to continue to wait for the deliveries to begin, we are thankful for the leniency. We will be including a *$50.00 credit voucher* towards a future HPA purchase on each customer account.

Should any pre-order customers wish to refund their purchase, please contact us directly in the next calendar week, and we will reimburse your full pre-order amount, including any credit card or PayPal fees we have incurred as a company on these orders.

Thank you,
HPA Motorsports_


----------



## mullum

I wonder how many will cancel.


----------



## C17LJR

I'm just waiting until they flood the classifieds section and I'll buy one :lol:


----------



## mullum

Doubt there'll be a flood - 1 or 2 will end up in there though, I'm sure


----------



## Duggy

Much as this is disappointing, I don't feel it needs any negative posts by members who haven't purchased :wink:

John


----------



## Trouble4

I can not say I am not annoyed .......... as I have canceled video crew and photo shoot 5 times now......

but I would rather install once then having to go back that is for sure.........

HPA has made an offer at least...........


----------



## Duggy

Trouble4 said:


> I can not say I am not annoyed .......... as I have canceled video crew and photo shoot 5 times now......
> 
> but I would rather install once then having to go back that is for sure.........
> 
> HPA has made an offer at least...........


What else do they do for the mk1 though... :wink:

John


----------



## TTguy30

Instead of a credit I think we should get a choice to add some parts in with our orders, like possibly a haldex filter and fluid... :lol:


----------



## Duggy

TTguy30 said:


> Instead of a credit I think we should get a choice to add some parts in with our orders, like possibly a haldex filter and fluid... :lol:


In all honesty, I think that is a very good idea

I will certainly be servicing mine when I get it fitted, as presumably will most :wink:

John


----------



## Irishdave

And the wait continues........


----------



## Trouble4

Back from Holiday

just emailed and will post Items for the TT MK1

Brett.


----------



## spaceplace

Any idea of a rough eta? Brett did you say you were going to make some kind of holder for it? If so any ideas on this yet ?


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> Any idea of a rough eta? Brett did you say you were going to make some kind of holder for it? If so any ideas on this yet ?


yes just waiting for case without any electronics :? Expect to hear from Darryl tomorrow HPA is on Pacific time I am on Eastern time and UK is 8 and 5 hours ahead of this time zones respectively ........ will try to post by 3 PM EST UK's time would be 8 PM..........as most should still be up........ 8)

holder had planned to be out of solid aluminium/billet and have a brushed look to it and then if someone wanted to they could have High Polished / anodized or powder coated......... and looking at Carbon Fibre (Real)


----------



## Trouble4

they have BBK
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_bbk.html

short throw shifter
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_shortshifters.html

Competition Side Mount Intercoolers
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_shortshifters.html

Motor Mounts--------------Checking to be 100%************
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_motormounts.html

SHS Coilovers for Volkswagen and Audi
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_sus_shs.html

ST Suspensions - ST Speedtech Coilovers
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_sus_st.html

KW Coilovers
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_sus_kw.html


----------



## V6RUL

And V6 turbo kits..

Just ordered a drivers sun visor to rip apart to see if it can house the controller.
Steve


----------



## Duggy

I would imagine with the shipping and taxes most of these items would be uncompetitive in the UK

I still feel haldex oil/filter would be a better alternative

John


----------



## mullum

Duggy said:


> I would imagine with the shipping and taxes most of these items would be uncompetitive in the UK
> 
> I still feel haldex oil/filter would be a better alternative
> 
> John


+1


----------



## Matt B

Just a hint of an expected delivery date would be nice - 4 weeks? 6 weeks ? After xmas ?


----------



## spaceplace

Matt B said:


> Just a hint of an expected delivery date would be nice - 4 weeks? 6 weeks ? After xmas ?


+1


----------



## Trouble4

called and was out.......... emailed and usually he gets back same day..So, not unhappy if reply is today ......



> I would imagine with the shipping and taxes most of these items would be uncompetitive in the UK
> 
> I still feel haldex oil/filter would be a better alternative


can see if WE can give special pricing as well as that would make it well worth it.......... 8)

and can check on Haldex fluid / filter +...... plus shipping might be doable ..........

going to be posting group buys as well anybody want SEM Motorsports or the Carbon Fibre/er "kick plates / steps" or Radiator covers ?? :?:


----------



## Mr_Smith

Hi, are there any (p)reviews of this yet?

Am I tool late in the game to get in?

Thanks.


----------



## spaceplace

There's a vid a few pages back or youtube "hpa haldex"


----------



## Trouble4

Mr_Smith said:


> Hi, are there any (p)reviews of this yet?
> 
> Am I tool late in the game to get in?
> 
> Thanks.


Know your not trying to be funny....... but that is funny :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

needed a good laugh right about now......  

Happy Halloween


----------



## Mr_Smith

Trouble4 said:


> Mr_Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, are there any (p)reviews of this yet?
> 
> Am I tool late in the game to get in?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Know your not trying to be funny....... but that is funny :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> needed a good laugh right about now......
> 
> Happy Halloween
Click to expand...

Doh :lol:

Glad to be of assistance and Happy Halloween :twisted:


----------



## Trouble4

> "As HPA is attending the SEMA show all next week, they will be meeting with the engineering team upon their return Nov 10th to discuss the timeline for shipping"


Brett.


----------



## spaceplace

Hi Brett, just wondering with regards to the holder, do you know where it will be fitted? Will it be tailored to the tt? (obviously the mk4 golf is also buying the unit) do you plan to do two different designs for each? Personally I think if you could build one for the tt where the ash tray goes it would be awesome, remove the ash tray and possibly use the screw holes that it used to mount the holder? Any idea on price?
Cheers!


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> Hi Brett, just wondering with regards to the holder, do you know where it will be fitted? Will it be tailored to the tt? (obviously the mk4 golf is also buying the unit) do you plan to do two different designs for each? Personally I think if you could build one for the tt where the ash tray goes it would be awesome, remove the ash tray and possibly use the screw holes that it used to mount the holder? Any idea on price?
> Cheers!


The ash tray in many and in most TT enthusiast that would buy the product has a double-din or gauges and that is just to many

HPA has not fitted it but looking where the Haldex plug-in is...... see it coming up in trunk area and feeding under left or right of rear seats along the and under the side panels under scuff plate and into dash.......... or up middle console (under seat of course)

Just trying to make it simple with no drilling Looking at plug in that goes to LCD screen size that is 

also Darryl is at SEMA and asked some friends to swipe the proto type from their booth :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)

Darryl said shipping will be on hold to at least 11/11/2014... as they return back to work then....


----------



## CaptRon

I am hoping I will somehow be able to fit the controller behind the CD Charger door.

I have no use for my CD Charger since I've installed an iPod/iPhone adaptor.


----------



## Trouble4

CaptRon said:


> I am hoping I will somehow be able to fit the controller behind the CD Charger door.
> 
> I have no use for my CD Charger since I've installed an iPod/iPhone adaptor.


I would think you would want to view the screen ??


----------



## spaceplace

I still say where the ash tray goes would be good, I think most people put their gauges in the air vents


----------



## A8VCG

TTguy30 said:


> Instead of a credit I think we should get a choice to add some parts in with our orders, like possibly a haldex filter and fluid... :lol:


+1


----------



## Duggy

Have we got any external dimensions for the touch screen?

As I have an idea of my own, but need sizes before mocking anything up

John


----------



## CaptRon

Trouble4 said:


> CaptRon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping I will somehow be able to fit the controller behind the CD Charger door.
> 
> I have no use for my CD Charger since I've installed an iPod/iPhone adaptor.
> 
> 
> 
> I would think you would want to view the screen ??
Click to expand...

Agree, I was thinking that I wouldn't change the settings very often but I haven't thought of the other features... I like the idea of the ashtray but then again I was hoping to fit my iPhone in it. Just too many screens!!!

I'm sure someone will come up with a marvellous idea!


----------



## spaceplace

I can't think of anywhere else it could go apart from where the ash tray goes, obviously it could be mounted like a Sat nav on the window but it would look crap, it would fit nicely in the ash tray slot and the wires would be hidden, plus you have the holes where the ash tray screws into that could be used


----------



## V6RUL

I've ordered a spare sun visor to have a play with.. :idea: 
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

V6RUL said:


> I've ordered a spare sun visor to have a play with.. :idea:
> Steve


Be interested to see how it looks, ash tray still gets my vote though


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered a spare sun visor to have a play with.. :idea:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Be interested to see how it looks, ash tray still gets my vote though
Click to expand...

yes it is an excellent spot ...... I like eye level so visor is not bad... My gauges are here:

New Dash Gauge mounts by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

so for myself looking at right middle top of vent on left hand drive car........ 

but going to try to have advice on a number of positions and how to thread hook up.....


----------



## V6RUL

I prefer to have an OEM looking dash and not so much F&F.
Steve


----------



## Duggy

Trouble4 said:


> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered a spare sun visor to have a play with.. :idea:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Be interested to see how it looks, ash tray still gets my vote though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it is an excellent spot ...... I like eye level so visor is not bad... My gauges are here:
> 
> New Dash Gauge mounts by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]
> 
> so for myself looking at right middle top of vent on left hand drive car........
> 
> but going to try to have advice on a number of positions and how to thread hook up.....
Click to expand...

Any dimensions Brett?

John


----------



## Trouble4

5 1/2 inches long X 3 1/8 high and width 1 1/8 inch

very very close to that


----------



## Duggy

Trouble4 said:


> 5 1/2 inches long X 3 1/8 high and width 1 1/8 inch
> 
> very very close to that


Cheers Brett


----------



## V6RUL

What about screen size and internal depth for the cut and shut guys..
Steve


----------



## Trouble4

V6RUL said:


> What about screen size and internal depth for the cut and shut guys..
> Steve


5 1/2 inches long X 3 1/8 high and width 1 1/8 inch

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5 1/2 inches

l
l
l 3 1/8 high
l
l
l
l

.... depth/width/ for the cut and shut guys.. 1 1/8 inch


----------



## Matt B

Delivery dates..........................................???


----------



## Trouble4

Matt B said:


> Delivery dates..........................................???


Suppose to be announced tomorrow 12th of November 2014

Sure hope it means something this time.... 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers for the dimensions, gives me something to work with, but think im going to ask Darryl if he has a spae case to mess about with as depth is too much for what i want.
Steve


----------



## Duggy

Are there any pics of the back of the unit showing where the connections are?

John


----------



## V6RUL

Duggy said:


> Are there any pics of the back of the unit showing where the connections are?
> 
> John


I think it is a flush connection on the back of the unit that a plug goes into.
Steve


----------



## Duggy

V6RUL said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any pics of the back of the unit showing where the connections are?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a flush connection on the back of the unit that a plug goes into.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Yes Steve, but where abouts is the connection, as it will dictate where it can be mounted to the carrier I want to design and make

I 3d modelled it at lunch time, but before I can get on with the carrier I need to know the rear layout :wink:










Pity it can't be run of an app :roll:

John


----------



## Trouble4

pictures coming............


----------



## V6RUL

Duggy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any pics of the back of the unit showing where the connections are?
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a flush connection on the back of the unit that a plug goes into.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Steve, but where abouts is the connection, as it will dictate where it can be mounted to the carrier I want to design and make
> 
> I 3d modelled it at lunch time, but before I can get on with the carrier I need to know the rear layout :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pity it can't be run of an app :roll:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Apps have been discussed on vortex and the consensus is that HPA may have missed a trick.
Can you mould or 3d print housings Dug?
Steve


----------



## Duggy

Unfortunately not Steve 

Because the parts I design are usually large, I use a specialised prototyping facility who also do all the finishing for me

I will see if I can get a favour, but doubtful

I might have to go old skool and get the balsa wood out :lol:

John


----------



## V6RUL

Duggy said:


> Unfortunately not Steve
> 
> Because the parts I design are usually large, I use a specialised prototyping facility who also do all the finishing for me
> 
> I will see if I can get a favour, but doubtful
> 
> I might have to go old skool and get the balsa wood out :lol:
> 
> John


Im thinking that the front facia will fit well but depth is too great at 1 1/8" and hopefully the rear shell depth can be reduced and the plug moved to side entry.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Trouble4 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery dates..........................................???
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose to be announced tomorrow 12th of November 2014
> 
> Sure hope it means something this time.... 8)
Click to expand...

It means that unfortunately they are too busy to even send is a quick email to let us know what is going on.

I don't mind the delay, it's perfecrly understandable with a new product. I just can't handle the poor communication aspect. 
We are all grown ups here, if they aren't coming for a few weeks then fine - but saying nothing is piss poor!


----------



## Duggy

V6RUL said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not Steve
> 
> Because the parts I design are usually large, I use a specialised prototyping facility who also do all the finishing for me
> 
> I will see if I can get a favour, but doubtful
> 
> I might have to go old skool and get the balsa wood out :lol:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking that the front facia will fit well but depth is too great at 1 1/8" and hopefully the rear shell depth can be reduced and the plug moved to side entry.
> Steve
Click to expand...

The problem is Steve that it is always going to be generic and not custom made for a TT application

Apart from the mk4 Golf and S3, what other vehicles use this version of the Haldex?

John


----------



## V6RUL

I don't mind more expensive solutions for something that works better for mounting.
Steve


----------



## pete_slim

Any pics yet Brett?
Not had any update from hpa directly for quite a while.
Depending upon where my order sits in the waiting list.. I am looking forward to hearing if it is gonna miss the mad xmas postal problems. I really hope mine doesn't get lost.


----------



## Trouble4

pete_slim said:


> Any pics yet Brett?
> Not had any update from hpa directly for quite a while.
> Depending upon where my order sits in the waiting list.. I am looking forward to hearing if it is gonna miss the mad xmas postal problems. I really hope mine doesn't get lost.


was told by Darryl on phone yesterday he is going to send pictures and meeting with engineers believe today was out of town all day but emailing now......... 

saw other posts.......... he will not even see email till 4 PM UK time .......


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Matt B said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery dates..........................................???
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose to be announced tomorrow 12th of November 2014
> 
> Sure hope it means something this time.... 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that unfortunately they are too busy to even send is a quick email to let us know what is going on.
> 
> I don't mind the delay, it's perfecrly understandable with a new product. I just can't handle the poor communication aspect.
> We are all grown ups here, if they aren't coming for a few weeks then fine - but saying nothing is piss poor!
Click to expand...

bad news is better than no news....... that's what I've always stuck by with customers.


----------



## ramone23456

Email came today from hpa:

Dear valued customer,
It has been an unexpected long road to bring our development through to production and we truly value your support of our efforts to bring this new product into the market.
Over the past three weeks, our local electronics manufacturer has sorted the conflicting communication protocols to facilitate full communication with our Haldex controller. We have two production units here for proofing across the start of next week to validate their findings.
The bonus performance measuring software suite generated unexpected drama this week. Our development units were built with a GPS chip that was recently superseded and all pre-built production boards would not fire the GPS. We are awaiting confirmation that coding will solve it so we can begin releasing these units within the next 10 days; allowing updates to service any outstanding interface needs.
We will alert the group mid-next week once we have locked in the first ship date.


----------



## Trouble4

HPA controller unnamed by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

HPA controlle 1 by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

Dear valued customer,

It has been an unexpected long road to bring our development through to production and we truly value your support of our efforts to bring this new product into the market.

Over the past three weeks, our local electronics manufacturer has sorted the conflicting communication protocols to facilitate full communication with our Haldex controller. We have two production units here for proofing across the start of next week to validate their findings.

The bonus performance measuring software suite generated unexpected drama this week. Our development units were built with a GPS chip that was recently superseded and all pre-built production boards would not fire the GPS. We are awaiting confirmation that coding will solve it so we can begin releasing these units within the next 10 days; allowing updates to service any outstanding interface needs.

We will alert the group mid-next week once we have locked in the first ship date.
Best Regards,
Darryl Scott


----------



## Trouble4

HPA possible controller locations by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

HPA possible controller locations by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

HPA possible controller locations

two other locations considering for myself


----------



## V6RUL

Nice update.
Hopefully a Christmas present is realistic.
Steve


----------



## Duggy

Pictures in the email show connection on the end, I thought this had been moved to the back? :?

Can I have this confirmed please

John


----------



## spaceplace

Duggy said:


> Pictures in the email show connection on the end, I thought this had been moved to the back? :?
> 
> Can I have this confirmed please
> 
> John


I also thought the same, guessing it's maybe an older photo


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures in the email show connection on the end, I thought this had been moved to the back? :?
> 
> Can I have this confirmed please
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought the same, guessing it's maybe an older photo
Click to expand...

You guys were not suppose to catch that as I thought the same thing when I first saw that already have an email out

as I do not know the answer to that ... YET... ... with the connections on the side one forum member mentioned the visor approach and that way all connections would be hidden.... :idea:

anyway contacting HPA..........


----------



## Trouble4

The USB mini connection for connection to the Haldex control box is STILL on the back. The port you are looking at on the side is an additional port which will be used for future software and firmware updates

Brett


----------



## Duggy

Trouble4 said:


> The USB mini connection for connection to the Haldex control box is STILL on the back. The port you are looking at on the side is an additional port which will be used for future software and firmware updates
> 
> Brett


Thanks for confirming Brett 

Are there any pics of the back available, so I can carry on working on mounting the unit?

John


----------



## V6RUL

Picture of a split case and shows lid is approx 1/2" deep and back 5/8" but maybe not a ecent pic as it doesn't show the rear comms connection..


----------



## Duggy

V6RUL said:


> Picture of a split case and shows lid is approx 1/2" deep and back 5/8" but maybe not a ecent pic as it doesn't show the rear comms connection..


It does show the comms position though 

John


----------



## V6RUL

I cant see it on the back of the rear box section..
Steve


----------



## Trouble4

V6RUL said:


> I cant see it on the back of the rear box section..
> Steve


hopefully receive pictures of back today........


----------



## A8VCG

Hi Darryl, please add my $50 credit to Steve "V6RUL".

Thanks Craig


----------



## Wiggles01

Just asking but any chance of still getting in the group buy as this has not been sent as yet?

Wig


----------



## Trouble4

Wiggles01 said:


> Just asking but any chance of still getting in the group buy as this has not been sent as yet?
> 
> Wig


Yes have worked it out with Darryl email him ASAP [email protected]

and just say ""Brett"" sent me to get original deal..............

Still have not received picture of back of unit possible rumor ""ports still looking at possible locations""

and yes I am confused as well :? ..... So, I am not going to try to guess...... Just want it decided and product

sent to me and I will figure out how to mount or adjust whatever ...    ... 8)

Happy Thanksgiving to those that Celebrate


----------



## A8VCG

A8VCG said:


> Hi Darryl, please add my $50 credit to Steve "V6RUL".
> 
> Thanks Craig


Alternatively I'll take a service kit for my haldex if you could price this?


----------



## Desmodave996

A8VCG said:


> Alternatively I'll take a service kit for my haldex if you could price this?


Same here, would be handy


----------



## Trouble4

Desmodave996 said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively I'll take a service kit for my haldex if you could price this?
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, would be handy
Click to expand...




> 00 Ducati 996


 just noticed.... :!:

My Daughter just sold her superbike......... have to be a mechanic to afford it :lol: :lol: (which she is)

she said she had up to 169 mph in Vegas a lot of long straight roads.........

be careful out there.....


----------



## Desmodave996

Cracking bikes are Dukes, don't mind fiddling in general but it's just had its belts and rockers service done, haven't dared delve into the desmoquattro yet!


----------



## Duggy

Desmodave996 said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively I'll take a service kit for my haldex if you could price this?
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, would be handy
Click to expand...

I asked about this a few weeks ago, but not had any reply. Unfortunately, HPA don't do a lot of things for 225's, so the original offer isn't any use to most of us on here

Taking into account how long this is overdue and they have had everyone's money, I don't think it would hurt them to actually listen to what people want. I think it would go a long way to pacifying us, their customers

John


----------



## spaceplace

What was their original offer?


----------



## ramone23456

spaceplace said:


> What was their original offer?


Basically a $50 store credit.


----------



## Trouble4

will talk again to Darryl and see about Haldex oil change products:: filter / oil / something along those lines

HPA does have a awesome BBK Kit  that is what I want :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

OK back to reality ...........


----------



## spaceplace

Didn't know about the store credit, problem is you have to spend more money, doubt there's anything for $50, would be better to just refund $50 to everyone


----------



## pete_slim

I would love the big brake kit too if anyone wants to donate their credit to the 'pete_slim bling brakes charity' lol
Failing that, I agree a $50 refund would help to offset the potential import duty.


----------



## [email protected]

TT Forum UK GB pre-orders,

_We have had big challenges with our local electronic manufacturer responsible for the design, software, and manufacturing of the touch screen and user interface. They have failed to meet our deadlines consistently. The Haldex controller itself has been finished with the maps completed long ago. The various modes and performance are amazing! We have tested these maps constantly with the use of a laptop. The unfortunate part is without the handheld touch screen itself, we can't ship.

With that being said, we have decided to cut our ties with this manufacturer and produce a new touch screen interface that will be even more compact and easier to mount. There will be no wiring needed between the touch screen and the control box (completely wireless). The touch screen will also come with bracket and suction cup to allow for easy mounting and removal in the car. We have hired some of the original manufacturer's staff to drive production in-house.

Our anticipated ship date is before December 19th. We are working tirelessly towards this deadline.

Again, I cannot apologize enough on behalf of a supplier we could not control. I promise you that our finish product will impress.

Thank you._


----------



## CaptRon

Hi Darryl,

I love the idea of compact and wireless, it makes it worth the wait!


----------



## A8VCG

[email protected] said:


> TT Forum UK GB pre-orders,
> 
> _We have had big challenges with our local electronic manufacturer responsible for the design, software, and manufacturing of the touch screen and user interface. They have failed to meet our deadlines consistently. The Haldex controller itself has been finished with the maps completed long ago. The various modes and performance are amazing! We have tested these maps constantly with the use of a laptop. The unfortunate part is without the handheld touch screen itself, we can't ship.
> 
> With that being said, we have decided to cut our ties with this manufacturer and produce a new touch screen interface that will be even more compact and easier to mount. There will be no wiring needed between the touch screen and the control box (completely wireless). The touch screen will also come with bracket and suction cup to allow for easy mounting and removal in the car. We have hired some of the original manufacturer's staff to drive production in-house.
> 
> Our anticipated ship date is before December 19th. We are working tirelessly towards this deadline.
> 
> Again, I cannot apologize enough on behalf of a supplier we could not control. I promise you that our finish product will impress.
> 
> Thank you._


Hi Darryl, hope you're well.

Wireless sounds like a much better solution.

Maybe the supplier is now on the naughty list and Santa can fulfil his work according to plan! :roll:


----------



## Trouble4

PLEASE READ IF YOU HAVE PRE-BOUGHT THE HPA HALDEX CONTROLLER................

STATE WHAT YOU THINK !!!!

Dear valued customers,

We have had big challenges with our local electronic manufacturer responsible for the design, software, and manufacturing of the touch screen and user interface. They have failed to meet our deadlines consistently. The Haldex controller itself has been finished with the maps completed long ago. The various modes and performance are amazing! We have tested these maps constantly with the use of a laptop. The unfortunate part is without the handheld touch screen itself, we can't ship.

With that being said, we have decided to cut our ties with this manufacturer and produce a new touch screen interface that will be even more compact and easier to mount. There will be no wiring needed between the touch screen and the control box (completely wireless). The touch screen will also come with bracket and suction cup to allow for easy mounting and removal in the car. We have hired some of the original manufacturer's staff to drive production in-house.

Our anticipated ship date is before December 19th. We are working tirelessly towards this deadline.

Again, I cannot apologize enough on behalf of a supplier we could not control. I promise you that our finish product will impress.

Thank you.

HPA


----------



## Nadim_m

Wireless obviously sounds better but with the date slipping
again has there been any word bout the request for haldex
oil/filter stuff instead of the 50 credit?


----------



## VR6Rich

Maybe now it's going to be wireless they can develop an app for iOS/Android to control it? Thinking after they have developed the touchscreen unless it's quicker developing the app than hardware/software.

I'll be surprised if it's shipped in 3 weeks time...


----------



## Duggy

VR6Rich said:


> Maybe now it's going to be wireless they can develop an app for iOS/Android to control it? Thinking after they have developed the touchscreen unless it's quicker developing the app than hardware/software.
> 
> I'll be surprised if it's shipped in 3 weeks time...


Couldn't agree more, developing an app is certainly the way to go in my mind

Be a lot easier to mount as well

I don't envisage getting mine until the new year, but being a Design Engineer myself, I understand the issues you find when developing a new product

John


----------



## mullum

VR6Rich said:


> Maybe now it's going to be wireless they can develop an app for iOS/Android to control it? Thinking after they have developed the touchscreen unless it's quicker developing the app than hardware/software.
> 
> I'll be surprised if it's shipped in 3 weeks time...


^ this ! They should completely abandon the control box and develop an app. Of course that should've been the plan from the beginning. The product could've been a fraction of the price, finished months ago and they'd have sold thousands by now.

It won't ship in 3 weeks. Not a chance.
I'm glad I backed out, it's all a bit of a shambles really.


----------



## spaceplace

I'd be wanted a partial refund if it was just a app, I think a lot of the cost is the touch screen. I take it the new screen will come with some kind of car/cigarette lighter charger? I also don't see this being shipped till January at the earliest. It's a bit of a let down - again. When will there be photos of this new screen?


----------



## cookbot

I reckon it could look like this :lol:


----------



## spaceplace

Haha let's hope not :€


----------



## Matt B

Happy about the news of the smaller screen and wireless - but would like to know exact details - I don't want something on a sucker attached to the screen with a power cable trailing over the dashboard. I want something I can install somewhere so it's fixed.

Never sure about putting car controls into a phone app - as technically you can get nicked for just picking up your phone when you are behind the wheel. I will definitely be pissing about with this controller on the move ha ha


----------



## Duggy

If they do an app, I reckon I would just use a second phone without a sim.

As with Matt, certainly wouldn't want it a sucker attachment, I would want it to look part of the car

John


----------



## spaceplace

If it's only being sold to mk1 tt and r32 owners then they should tailor it to fit, another +1 for not using a suction thing on the windscreen, it would look crap


----------



## lorryz

spaceplace said:


> If it's only being sold to mk1 tt and r32 owners then they should tailor it to fit, another +1 for not using a suction thing on the windscreen, it would look crap


Lol, it's designed to fit any car with the mk1 haldex. Mines going in an s3 for example, so it has to be a universal design.

No matter what it looks like, mines going in the glove box and I would only bring it out on the track, so a suction cup isn't a big issue to me personally. Hopefully it will be set and forget + having wireless will be a bonus.

It would be nice to have a universal backing (or brand name design, like go-pro or tomtom for example) so it would fit a bunch of different aftermarket car brackets or mounts.


----------



## mullum

Duggy said:


> If they do an app, I reckon I would just use a second phone without a sim.
> John


Exactly or an iPod touch, for example. You could potentially control it from your iWatch, if an app was developed.


----------



## VR6Rich

Or come up with a holder that can work with brackets already on the market like Brodit or RAM.


----------



## Trouble4

VR6Rich said:


> Or come up with a holder that can work with brackets already on the market like Brodit or RAM.


once HPA has the housing and we can get one there will be options as wireless will be endless   ......... 8)


----------



## Eadon

Just getting silly now :roll:


----------



## spaceplace

It is, hoped for some news or a photo of the unit by now


----------



## Trouble4

Talked to Darryl so far they are on target to ship some 18-19 of December .......

even if it is 1 piece will be happy ............ holding on still


----------



## spaceplace

Will we get to see a photo before shipping? Don't really know what I'm buying now, they might send me a haldex lead and a gameboy for all I know


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> Will we get to see a photo before shipping? Don't really know what I'm buying now, they might send me a haldex lead and a gameboy for all I know


if it works both may not be bad . Game Boy showing your age there 24 to 34 wish I knew that age  



> we get to see a photo before shipping?


 would think so


----------



## [email protected]

*Latest update on HPA's TouchMotion design change...*

The whole team here has been burning the midnight oil preparing the TouchMotion for shipping prior to our Christmas break and everything seems to be on track!

The critical design update since changing manufactures for the user interface was adopting Wifi to connect with our Haldex controller in favor of the 10ft USB cord.

This offers greater flexibility for mounting in the cabin as it runs on battery or via included car charger.

More info to come this week as we get closer to boxing these up!


----------



## tommatt90

That has come a long way, although the wait for people has been a joke, it looks like it'll be worth the wait.

Once a mode has been set does it remember it until next changed? Wouldn't want to have it only in use if it was on screen and turned on, as no way would I leave it permanently on the screen


----------



## spaceplace

Looks good!


----------



## Stueyturn

Looking a nice piece of kit!!

Awaiting people's views when they get them in hand


----------



## Trouble4

> Once a mode has been set does it remember it until next changed? Wouldn't want to have it only in use if it was on screen and turned on, as no way would I leave it permanently on the screen


Yes as from previous video ... and you can change it before you turn it off so your ready in the morning if you so chose

and can start right off.... also can change on the fly Excellent feature


----------



## Trouble4

We are still able to offer or sell this at a great price $685.00 USD about $440.00 GBP

includes: Same as Pre-Buy The product with extras ( includes a GPS performance suite (0-60, ¼ mile timer)

Shipping and Safe and Secure Invoicing thru PayPal this is good for UK, Europe, Norway,Finland, Sweden and more

good only till December 30th 2014


email us at [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## kiz

Managed to sneak myself on the group buy 

Just need to get my brakes fitted before it comes then sort out the power side of things before taking the TT to the track!

Looking forward to getting this in the post now!


----------



## Trouble4

kiz said:


> Managed to sneak myself on the group buy
> 
> Just need to get my brakes fitted before it comes then sort out the power side of things before taking the TT to the track!
> 
> Looking forward to getting this in the post now!


Great New Year will look better and faster Now :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Any news on despatch dates Whan?
Steve


----------



## Trouble4

V6RUL said:


> Any news on despatch dates Whan?
> Steve


Just about time to CALL   not sure what face to use when I return from phone call

but it will come from View more smilies

it will be by 7 PM your time.....................


----------



## Trouble4

Darryl is getting me my tracking number whether he shipped Friday or Today I do not care I am getting a tracking number today .............

Merry Christmas............. [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

and yes yours will be done the same way.................. Remember it is only 12:45 PM December 22nd 2014 where they are located...... So 8:45 PM your time in UK

may wake up to some numbers :?: :?: :idea: :?:


----------



## Nadim_m

Did anyone receive anything?


----------



## VR6Rich

I've not received anything yet, no tracking number or nice parcel.


----------



## Trouble4

VR6Rich said:


> I've not received anything yet, no tracking number or nice parcel.


would not expect that yet Maybe track number this week that is all I was hoping for... 

as that means it is in perfect working order 8) Released shipping and all of that.............


----------



## Trouble4

Winston Salem, NC, United States	12/24/2014	9:42 A.M.	Out For Delivery

more to come.............

8) ......  ............ [smiley=cheers.gif] ............


----------



## VR6Rich

Got confirmation and a tracking number, mines currently in the US doing a tour by the looks of it LOL


----------



## spaceplace

Are these tracking numbers going to the PayPal email address?


----------



## Trouble4

VR6Rich said:


> Got confirmation and a tracking number, mines currently in the US doing a tour by the looks of it LOL


your in the top fifty then AT least that is my guess as this is a big....

got it in as typing this here are Pictures..............

HPA New Controller WhanAB.com WE Sell by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

HPA New Controller WhanAB.com WE Sell by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

HPA New Controller WhanAB.com WE Sell by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

HPA New Controller WhanAB.com WE Sell by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

HPA New Controller WhanAB.com WE Sell by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

HPA New Controller WhanAB.com WE Sell by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

  ....  .....  .....  ...Please pass this on Let people know indeed it is really shipping PLEASE....


----------



## tommatt90

That looks epic


----------



## Irishdave

Looks good. Any idea on how long it will take to clear the original 30 orders, well 29 now that you have.


----------



## ramone23456

Should everyone have received an email by now? I've not seen anything.


----------



## Trouble4

ramone23456 said:


> Should everyone have received an email by now? I've not seen anything.


am guessing you should see something by end of next week that is my best guess as far as the first 30 same guess..........
 now with with another Holiday............ as well


----------



## bigootang

Are these still available?


----------



## Trouble4

bigootang said:


> Are these still available?


yes............ email me at [email protected].......

pricing changes drastically 31/12/2014............

Yours, Brett.


----------



## Matt B

Much as i am pleased that you have taken delivery of your own unit, i only have one question ......

When am i getting mine?

Is there a schedule for the rest of the despatches for the people who have been waiting since the GB began?


----------



## Trouble4

Matt B said:


> Much as i am pleased that you have taken delivery of your own unit, i only have one question ......
> 
> When am i getting mine?
> 
> Is there a schedule for the rest of the despatches for the people who have been waiting since the GB began?


as fast as they can dispatch them ... something about letting the people that work for them to have a few days off

again guessing I posted to show that actual product has been sent out and received


> Got confirmation and a tracking number, mines currently in the US doing a tour by the looks of it LOL
> Image
> -->www.gmvw.co.uk<--


as I am sure this member did as well....... My contact is out till Jan 5th do know that does not stop shipping but may slow down tracking numbers I MAY receive to contact Group Buyers with.........


----------



## RyeQuattro

Hi

I wish to purchase so can somebody get in touch and tell me the next move, please.

Alan


----------



## Trouble4

realized you could not really read this.........

HPA Paper with UNIT Scan by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]

install video coming hopefully by Jan 7th 2015 8)

now this is where I am securing it but we hope it will be helpful ...


----------



## Matt B

Trouble4 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much as i am pleased that you have taken delivery of your own unit, i only have one question ......
> 
> When am i getting mine?
> 
> Is there a schedule for the rest of the despatches for the people who have been waiting since the GB began?
> 
> 
> 
> as fast as they can dispatch them ... something about letting the people that work for them to have a few days off
> 
> again guessing I posted to show that actual product has been sent out and received
> 
> 
> 
> Got confirmation and a tracking number, mines currently in the US doing a tour by the looks of it LOL
> Image
> -->www.gmvw.co.uk<--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I am sure this member did as well....... My contact is out till Jan 5th do know that does not stop shipping but may slow down tracking numbers I MAY receive to contact Group Buyers with.........
Click to expand...

Obviously these will be coming out as fast as they can, my assumption is that they have been working as fast as they can since the original planned launch. And of course I am not averse to people having time off at xmas - all I want is a date.

So are the units all manufactured and they just need dispatching? It is a reasonable assumption I guess but it wouldn't be the first time a company had just got some symbolic "first units" shipped just as a sign of progress. Don't get me wrong here if HPA come on here and say my unit will be shipped at the end of January then that would be fine - what I am complaining about is the lack of communication. 
If they have 500 units to ship and they can do 20 every working day then it will take 5 weeks to satisfy their back orders.
If my order is number 500 in the queue then I will be 5 weeks from now. Give me that information and I will be happy.

Surely I am not being unreasonable by asking for that information?!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Matt B said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much as i am pleased that you have taken delivery of your own unit, i only have one question ......
> 
> When am i getting mine?
> 
> Is there a schedule for the rest of the despatches for the people who have been waiting since the GB began?
> 
> 
> 
> as fast as they can dispatch them ... something about letting the people that work for them to have a few days off
> 
> again guessing I posted to show that actual product has been sent out and received
> 
> 
> 
> Got confirmation and a tracking number, mines currently in the US doing a tour by the looks of it LOL
> Image
> -->www.gmvw.co.uk<--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as I am sure this member did as well....... My contact is out till Jan 5th do know that does not stop shipping but may slow down tracking numbers I MAY receive to contact Group Buyers with.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously these will be coming out as fast as they can, my assumption is that they have been working as fast as they can since the original planned launch. And of course I am not averse to people having time off at xmas - all I want is a date.
> 
> So are the units all manufactured and they just need dispatching? It is a reasonable assumption I guess but it wouldn't be the first time a company had just got some symbolic "first units" shipped just as a sign of progress. Don't get me wrong here if HPA come on here and say my unit will be shipped at the end of January then that would be fine - what I am complaining about is the lack of communication.
> If they have 500 units to ship and they can do 20 every working day then it will take 5 weeks to satisfy their back orders.
> If my order is number 500 in the queue then I will be 5 weeks from now. Give me that information and I will be happy.
> 
> Surely I am not being unreasonable by asking for that information?!
Click to expand...

I can see that they will have had all hands on deck getting them.made and sent, but I'm with you Matt. 1 person tasked to spend a day to communicate with every pre order customer and offer an estimated delivery date would have made good sense, instead of ignoring everyone.


----------



## Trouble4

> Obviously these will be coming out as fast as they can, my assumption is that they have been working as fast as they can since the original planned launch. And of course I am not averse to people having time off at xmas - all I want is a date.
> 
> So are the units all manufactured and they just need dispatching? It is a reasonable assumption I guess but it wouldn't be the first time a company had just got some symbolic "first units" shipped just as a sign of progress. Don't get me wrong here if HPA come on here and say my unit will be shipped at the end of January then that would be fine - what I am complaining about is the lack of communication.
> If they have 500 units to ship and they can do 20 every working day then it will take 5 weeks to satisfy their back orders.
> If my order is number 500 in the queue then I will be 5 weeks from now. Give me that information and I will be happy.
> 
> Surely I am not being unreasonable by asking for that information?!


we agree as well

from what has been communicated to ME/I/US is all group buy orders and back orders are to be shipped out within a two week period So you are correct in the assumption it may be as long as 3 weeks to receive yours .... as we have not been told of anybodies exact ship date other then that We received my unit and a group buyers unit that was sent to me........

Yes communication is essential in any transaction and I too would have benefited more if more had been shared

great post hopefully HPA will learn from this......... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Trouble4

like this location

HPA controller locaction by whanabiv, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## V6RUL

Looks like R32OC boys are getting more of their Touch units than TT boys...
Steve


----------



## Trouble4

V6RUL said:


> Looks like R32OC boys are getting more of their Touch units than TT boys...
> Steve


What !!!!!!! ????????? :x :x ...... :? :? :? .......    ........ [smiley=argue.gif] ...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

all good .........


----------



## V6RUL

Looks like it may cost £50 to get it off the delivery man..
http://www.r32oc.com/topic/107841-hpa-a ... e__st__210
Steve


----------



## ramone23456

V6RUL said:


> Looks like it may cost £50 to get it off the delivery man..
> http://www.r32oc.com/topic/107841-hpa-a ... e__st__210
> Steve


Interesting. I don't even have an email.


----------



## pete_slim

I got mine and Callum's via ups today..

I've not had a tracking number but had a little bit of duty to pay to the ups delivery driver.


----------



## V6RUL

pete_slim said:


> I got mine and Callum's via ups today..
> 
> I've not had a tracking number but had a little bit of duty to pay to the ups delivery driver.


Nice one..
Was it approx £50 duty paid.

Install ASAP to ensure the setup works correctly as there is one reported case of an issue.
Steve


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Pete- isn't your car still in pieces? Might have to test on callums car!


----------



## pete_slim

My car is still a big jigsaw at the moment. 
The duty was £50 each. 
I will probably be seeing Callum tomorrow and tell him about the reported issue. 
Hopefully there will be a lot of follow up support from HPA in the instance that there are any issues.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

V6RUL said:


> Install ASAP to ensure the setup works correctly as there is one reported case of an issue.
> Steve


What's the issue?


----------



## V6RUL

Flashing green light indicating..not synced..should be solid green..only 2wd.
Unit removed and 4wd returned.
Steve


----------



## Trouble4

V6RUL said:


> Flashing green light indicating..not synced..should be solid green..only 2wd.
> Unit removed and 4wd returned.
> Steve


Thanks

post how long to install please............. Thanks.... Anybody..


----------



## pete_slim

I've got a spare one of these now as Callum is selling his car. 
It is exactly as per how it arrived from HPA yesterday. 
I will put an advert in the for sale section when I can find exactly how much I have paid for it.


----------



## ibrarr786

pete_slim said:


> I've got a spare one of these now as Callum is selling his car.
> It is exactly as per how it arrived from HPA yesterday.
> I will put an advert in the for sale section when I can find exactly how much I have paid for it.


Hi Pete I was told you may have a hpa touch motion awd for sale if you do can you inbox me with details please thanks


----------



## ibrarr786

pete_slim said:


> I've got a spare one of these now as Callum is selling his car.
> It is exactly as per how it arrived from HPA yesterday.
> I will put an advert in the for sale section when I can find exactly how much I have paid for it.


hi pete got you message for some reason i am not able to reply if none of the other people want it send me your number on a message and we will go from there thanks mate


----------



## Nadim_m

Has anyone fitted yet, how is the module performing?


----------



## pete_slim

Mine won't be fitted for a little while yet. 
The spare one is provisionally sold. 
Awaiting payment.


----------



## spaceplace

pete_slim said:


> Mine won't be fitted for a little while yet.
> The spare one is provisionally sold.
> Awaiting payment.


havent recived mine yet, no emails or anything, I should have not bothered pre ordering and just brought one from you ha!


----------



## jamman

spaceplace said:


> pete_slim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine won't be fitted for a little while yet.
> The spare one is provisionally sold.
> Awaiting payment.
> 
> 
> 
> havent recived mine yet, no emails or anything, I should have not bothered pre ordering and just brought one from you ha!
Click to expand...

When I dealt with HPA before buying my Performance Haldex Controller they were fantastic customer service wise times seem to have changed.

Poor show


----------



## Trouble4

jamman said:


> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pete_slim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine won't be fitted for a little while yet.
> The spare one is provisionally sold.
> Awaiting payment.
> 
> 
> 
> havent recived mine yet, no emails or anything, I should have not bothered pre ordering and just brought one from you ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I dealt with HPA before buying my Performance Haldex Controller they were fantastic customer service wise times seem to have changed.
> 
> Poor show
Click to expand...

iT SEEMS THE PERSON THAT HAS ALL THE CONTACT INFORMATION HAS TAKEN OFF THE hOLIDAYS and the shipping is just being told to Ship Ship Ship as I have not been able to receive any tracking numbers ..... All I can say is it seems they are just trying to get them out....... that they went through a lot of crap... We all wish none of this would have come down but it does seem closer to working out ...........

I will install mine with a video this week... after talking with another buyer they said it was very easy to install took around half hour........ in that aspect looking very promising


----------



## spaceplace

I'm not too bothered really, it's a new product so I expected delays. I think it's probably just the lack of communication that is a bit frustrating.


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> I'm not too bothered really, it's a new product so I expected delays. I think it's probably just the lack of communication that is a bit frustrating.


AGREED


----------



## [email protected]

jamman said:


> When I dealt with HPA before buying my Performance Haldex Controller they were fantastic customer service wise times seem to have changed.
> 
> Poor show


I am back in the office today from break. Any urgent inquiries, please e-mail me directly - I will try to get back to everyone by the end of the week.

For anyone that has still not received their TouchMotion tracking number, we will have the remaining prepaid orders shipped in the next 5-7 days. I will have the tracking numbers e-mailed as quickly as we can generate them.

Happy New Year.


----------



## conlechi

I'm in on this now , just bought the spare unit Pete had


----------



## spaceplace

conlechi said:


> I'm in on this now , just bought the spare unit Pete had


Nice one!  Although it's pretty annoying that unwanted units are being sold and brought before people who pre ordered months and months ago still haven't received theirs


----------



## conlechi

spaceplace said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in on this now , just bought the spare unit Pete had
> 
> 
> 
> it's pretty annoying that unwanted units are being sold and brought before people who pre ordered months and months ago still haven't received theirs
Click to expand...

Agreed and I would feel the same , although my car's still in bits so won't be going on straight away


----------



## spaceplace

Ahh what can you do though, these things happen. fair play for managing to get one  I'm sure it's worth the wait


----------



## jamman

I'm pretty sure it will be worth the wait but taking people's money before the item is even finished is a big no no in my book


----------



## Danny1

jamman said:


> I'm pretty sure it will be worth the wait but taking people's money before the item is even finished is a big no no in my book


This ^^, I would be going ballistic at the supplier if I had ordered one and it still wasn't here, but good on some of you guys for staying calm about it i guess.


----------



## CaptRon

conlechi said:


> I'm in on this now , just bought the spare unit Pete had


Good show Mark! With a nice car as yours I figured you wouldn't stay on the side line for long 

I'm in no rush now to receive mine since my car is stored for the winter but I'm looking forward to try it.


----------



## conlechi

CaptRon said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in on this now , just bought the spare unit Pete had
> 
> 
> 
> Good show Mark! With a nice car as yours I figured you wouldn't stay on the side line for long
Click to expand...

Yep , been keeping an eye for a while  I have the blue haldex already fitted but this new unit looks like it will give a bit more which will be go nicely with my new engine


----------



## ramone23456

Glad (not really) to see I'm not the only one from the original buy that hasn't heard anything yet.


----------



## Trouble4

ramone23456 said:


> Glad (not really) to see I'm not the only one from the original buy that hasn't heard anything yet.


I was emailed and told all UK TT orders will be shipped out by end of next week............


----------



## mullum

Nobody fitted and tested one yet ?


----------



## Trouble4

mullum said:


> Nobody fitted and tested one yet ?


mine is set up for next wed the 14th video to follow 

I know one R32 person who has and he told me it was very easy took half an hour........


----------



## VR6Rich

I've fitted mine but not given it a proper test drive yet as there are some issues which HPA have given me an update to try at the weekend.

Basically the problem I have is that the display unit keeps connecting/disconnecting from the controller. Guy on vwvortex had the same issue and it's been resolved by the software update. Not sure if it applies to everybody though.

One point to note is that with the controller fitted you won't be able to scan for codes, do data logs, etc. if you need to diagnose Haldex issues you'll have to revert the wiring to be able to talk to the Haldex again.


----------



## V6RUL

VR6Rich said:


> I've fitted mine but not given it a proper test drive yet as there are some issues which HPA have given me an update to try at the weekend.
> 
> Basically the problem I have is that the display unit keeps connecting/disconnecting from the controller. Guy on vwvortex had the same issue and it's been resolved by the software update. Not sure if it applies to everybody though.
> 
> One point to note is that with the controller fitted you won't be able to scan for codes, do data logs, etc. if you need to diagnose Haldex issues you'll have to revert the wiring to be able to talk to the Haldex again.


Is NO data logging due to the issue or NO at any time..
Is any hardware required to do the update?
Wonder if HPA are resolving issues with units before they ship anymore..

Steve


----------



## ramone23456

Trouble4 said:


> ramone23456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad (not really) to see I'm not the only one from the original buy that hasn't heard anything yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I was emailed and told all UK TT orders will be shipped out by end of next week............
Click to expand...

Not UK. I'm in US.


----------



## VR6Rich

V6RUL said:


> VR6Rich said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've fitted mine but not given it a proper test drive yet as there are some issues which HPA have given me an update to try at the weekend.
> 
> Basically the problem I have is that the display unit keeps connecting/disconnecting from the controller. Guy on vwvortex had the same issue and it's been resolved by the software update. Not sure if it applies to everybody though.
> 
> One point to note is that with the controller fitted you won't be able to scan for codes, do data logs, etc. if you need to diagnose Haldex issues you'll have to revert the wiring to be able to talk to the Haldex again.
> 
> 
> 
> Is NO data logging due to the issue or NO at any time..
> Is any hardware required to do the update?
> Wonder if HPA are resolving issues with units before they ship anymore..
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Nope, I wish it was but apparently the wiring isn't there for the k line on the harness to make it simpler to produce the harness...

Only hardware required to do the update is a usb-to-usb cable, £2.29 off of eBay. Should have been included in the box though in my opinion.


----------



## ibrarr786

Has anyone else got this for sale if you have inbox me your number I will buy it from you cheers


----------



## jamman

No data logging Steve ! ! !

It just gets better R&D, QA, TESTING ??


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> No data logging Steve ! ! !
> 
> It just gets better R&D, QA, TESTING ??


If there is no data logging of Haldex..then ok, but if it's no data logging of the engine, then that could be a problem for me and will Liquid continue to work..
Steve


----------



## VR6Rich

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No data logging Steve ! ! !
> 
> It just gets better R&D, QA, TESTING ??
> 
> 
> 
> If there is no data logging of Haldex..then ok, but if it's no data logging of the engine, then that could be a problem for me and will Liquid continue to work..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Just the Haldex, I have FIS-Control so was able to check other ECU's.


----------



## V6RUL

Good. Cheers
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Sorry can you just clarify - with this controller connected I can't do a vagcom scan of the Haldex? But I can scan everything else on the car and data log as normal?

I would have thought this should have been at least mentioned previously, and not just left to a fellow member to reveal :?


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Sorry can you just clarify - with this controller connected I can't do a vagcom scan of the Haldex? But I can scan everything else on the car and data log as normal?
> 
> I would have thought this should have been at least mentioned previously, and not just left to a fellow member to reveal :?


That would involve communication and that isn't a string suit of HPA at the present time.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry can you just clarify - with this controller connected I can't do a vagcom scan of the Haldex? But I can scan everything else on the car and data log as normal?
> 
> I would have thought this should have been at least mentioned previously, and not just left to a fellow member to reveal :?
> 
> 
> 
> That would involve communication and that isn't a string suit of HPA at the present time.
Click to expand...

Seems HPA have popped up on another thread to make a point..maybe they will appear here next..
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry can you just clarify - with this controller connected I can't do a vagcom scan of the Haldex? But I can scan everything else on the car and data log as normal?
> 
> I would have thought this should have been at least mentioned previously, and not just left to a fellow member to reveal :?
> 
> 
> 
> That would involve communication and that isn't a string suit of HPA at the present time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems HPA have popped up on another thread to make a point..maybe they will appear here next..
> Steve
Click to expand...

I noticed that Steve and thought WTF


----------



## V6RUL

I thought Darryl may have indicated that outstanding orders have been despatched and for peeps to check mails for tracking numbers..we will see..
Steve


----------



## Eadon

No email in either account


----------



## Irishdave

Link to this other thread.
And still no email to confirm delivery/dispatch. Thinking about it I haven't received any emails since I paid last june. Fooking god awefull customer service.


----------



## spaceplace

Irishdave said:


> Link to this other thread.
> And still no email to confirm delivery/dispatch. Thinking about it I haven't received any emails since I paid last june. Fooking god awefull customer service.


+ 1


----------



## ramone23456

Irishdave said:


> Link to this other thread.
> And still no email to confirm delivery/dispatch. Thinking about it I haven't received any emails since I paid last june. Fooking god awefull customer service.


This is bordering on sad. Waiting almost 8 months since payment. Definitely not worth the discount at this point.


----------



## Trouble4

new video not by me but may help


----------



## V6RUL

Nice vid showing some of the functions.

Apparently the auto sleep function may be addressed to a user selectable time, to extend display time..
Steve


----------



## Trouble4

V6RUL said:


> Nice vid showing some of the functions.
> 
> Apparently the auto sleep function may be addressed to a user selectable time, to extend display time..
> Steve


trying to get information ... from where ever I can get it....... Thanks for being well you know.........


----------



## ramone23456

Trouble4 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice vid showing some of the functions.
> 
> Apparently the auto sleep function may be addressed to a user selectable time, to extend display time..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> trying to get information ... from where ever I can get it....... Thanks for being well you know.........
Click to expand...

Can we focus on getting some I formation from HPA? Like a status?


----------



## spaceplace

I agree, I think everyone has been patient but this is becoming a real joke now!


----------



## [email protected]

Just a quick update to everyone that has pre-ordered...

We will be shipping out the remaining few hundred TouchMotion AWD units at the end of this week.

We had planned to have this completed at the start of the week, but have decided to hold the inventory back 1-2 days longer in order to complete a quick software update to fix both the intermittent WiFi disconnects and auto-sleep function that have been reported thus far.

I personally apologize for that lack of response since last Friday. My PC bit the dust late Friday afternoon, and I am slow on my e-mail and forum responses - but I will get there.

Any questions can also be directed to me at [email protected].


----------



## [email protected]

Irishdave said:


> Thinking about it I haven't received any emails since I paid last June. Fooking god awful customer service.


I have sent out numerous updates on the TouchMotion over that time. All of which were directed to our e-mail on file for you - which could be your Paypal e-mail...may want to have a look.


----------



## Irishdave

Yes you are correct I have received 1 email.


----------



## Matt B

Thanks for the update - I keep telling the wife to expect a delivery that will cost £50, and I know if it takes much longer she will have spent it lol


----------



## Trouble4

Matt B said:


> Thanks for the update - I keep telling the wife to expect a delivery that will cost £50, and I know if it takes much longer she will have spent it lol


you know how many books $50.00 will buy LOL then you have to buy book cases will it ever end............ :?:


----------



## Matt B

Well I am assuming it's gonna be here this week - hope so


----------



## conlechi

Had my unit from Pete and It looks a nice bit of kit  My car's still in bits so it won't be going on for a while 

Hope you guys still waiting get yours soon 

A few pics of what's in the box


----------



## Nadim_m

Has anyone had an email regarding shipping?


----------



## V6RUL

Nope..


----------



## brushwood69

I emailed Daryl on Friday and he said that another 200 units were shipping this week as fast as he could arrange invoices and delivery.


----------



## V6RUL

Wonder how many units are left to process..
Steve


----------



## Nadim_m

Funny how last week drifted into this one without any updates


----------



## ramone23456

V6RUL said:


> Nope..


Nothing here.


----------



## jamman

I would guess they are thinking up the next excuse for such poor customer service regards letting people know what's happening.


----------



## mullum

I can't wait to hear how well the kit works, surely Brett has installed his by now? Anybody else?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouble4

mullum said:


> I can't wait to hear how well the kit works, surely Brett has installed his by now? Anybody else?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wish I had not yet had to get my VW VR6 running right and a Asian car as well and accident to the truck

sounds bad and it was/is but just have loose ends on my car HPA and truck to have it done to big of job for me.......

Please people post up your experience with HPA Controller


----------



## Irishdave

What Asian car have you got Brett?
If HPA shipped 200 units last week and another of the same amount this week, damn that is a lot of money HPA received in good faith for back orders. Does anyone know what other forums were included in this offer. If so how are they doing on people getting this long waited email confirming shipping. How many units have actually been delivered? or are we all gonna get screwed over and never get anything.


----------



## Trouble4

Irishdave said:


> What Asian car have you got Brett?
> If HPA shipped 200 units last week and another of the same amount this week, damn that is a lot of money HPA received in good faith for back orders. Does anyone know what other forums were included in this offer. If so how are they doing on people getting this long waited email confirming shipping. How many units have actually been delivered? or are we all gonna get screwed over and never get anything.


this one is a Honda I use to rice them out. owned Infiniti / truck is Nissan .......

We know HPA is sending them .........


----------



## Nadim_m

Latest reply from HPA

Nadim,

Thanks for the e-mail. As you know, we were not able to ship all of the backorders before the holiday break. Because of this, we were able to receive some good feedback from the first receivers of the product, including a few details that resulted in a software update. This update will improve the WiFi connection, and prevent the LCD from going into sleep mode too quickly. We have also added a battery indicator to the screen, and made a small adjustment to the user interface.

This has delayed things a bit, but we are not building and filling boxes in anticipation of shipping imminently.

I am encouraging those who are still waiting to expect a tracking number at the end of this week, or the beginning of the next one.

I can assure you that it is worth the wait.

Best Regards,
Darryl Scott


----------



## Eadon

That saves me emailing them, thanks.


----------



## Trouble4

With our first batch of controllers being out in the field for a few weeks, we have received valuable feedback. We have received bug reports and notification of missing elements with the user interface. Our engineers have been working diligently on known issues and an update is in the works. We anticipate updates to be available to TouchMotion owners next week. These updates will include the following fixes:

Wi-Fi connectivity patch to repair Wi-Fi connection loss
Battery indicator on user interface
Auto sleep changes on user interface
w/charger plugged in - screen will stay on unless manually turned off
w/charger unplugged - screen will turn off with 30s of connection inactivity
w/performance monitoring suite - screen will turn off with 2 minutes of inactivity
Various minor bug fixes

Download and installation instructions will be provided at the point of release. Please anticipate the need for a micro SD card.

The GPS based performance monitoring suite will follow in our next software update. Thank you.



Yours, "Brett"


----------



## Irishdave

@Brett. 
Ah a few jap imports. Have had a few myself over the years, Honda Civic, DC2 Integra Type R and a Nissan R32 GTR.
I know we will get the touchmotions eventually in a way I was just stirring the pot, but in fairness this is running on just a bit..


----------



## Trouble4

Irishdave said:


> @Brett.
> Ah a few jap imports. Have had a few myself over the years, Honda Civic, DC2 Integra Type R and a Nissan R32 GTR.
> I know we will get the touchmotions eventually in a way I was just stirring the pot, but in fairness this is running on just a bit..


 agreed.......... believe if communication was better it could go down a little better...

just say case people screwed us... still our fault and working as fast as possible.....

just have a hard time with no tracking numbers we have the tech-know-how .... and there are 48 hours in a day

when you need it.. so WTH  is up with this............ Just hope this was a good lesson not to be repeated........


----------



## jamman

Trouble4 said:


> With our first batch of controllers being out in the field for a few weeks, we have received valuable feedback. We have received bug reports and notification of missing elements with the user interface. Our engineers have been working diligently on known issues and an update is in the works. We anticipate updates to be available to TouchMotion owners next week. These updates will include the following fixes:
> 
> Wi-Fi connectivity patch to repair Wi-Fi connection loss
> Battery indicator on user interface
> Auto sleep changes on user interface
> w/charger plugged in - screen will stay on unless manually turned off
> w/charger unplugged - screen will turn off with 30s of connection inactivity
> w/performance monitoring suite - screen will turn off with 2 minutes of inactivity
> Various minor bug fixes
> 
> Download and installation instructions will be provided at the point of release. Please anticipate the need for a micro SD card.
> 
> The GPS based performance monitoring suite will follow in our next software update. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yours, "Brett"


That HPA email could be shortened further to save time

"The product wasn't ready and hadnt been tested properly but we shipped it anyway"


----------



## Matt B

Not had mine yet


----------



## Matt B

Maybe this coming week it will arrive. Given that it's nearly the end of Jan its got to be coming soon right?


----------



## Matt B

Still not got one


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Matt B said:


> Still not got one


Me neither


----------



## Matt B

Still not got one


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Nor me


----------



## ramone23456

Matt B said:


> Still not got one


Guess what I haven't received...


----------



## cookbot

Can't belive they still haven't shown!?! I've been watching this for a while and being going on for an age. Seems like they've got everyones money for development use, then sending them out after. Seems the wrong way to do it in my eyes - could do the same with my tie bars, but I'd feel like a nob doing so!


----------



## Nadim_m

So much for end of last week beginning of this


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Still not got one, getting slightly bored of waiting now - and the snow is here I'm missing out on fun in the snow


----------



## Nadim_m

Nadim,

Thanks for the e-mail. I will be forwarding another communication to our paid customers later today.

I relay information to the backorder list as I receive it from the team.

It is just taking longer than they expected to complete the software update - very hard to nail down a time 100% on software.

To complicate matters, we outsourced cable assembly to a local supplier, and they mixed up the pin arrangements. I can't win! L. Very frustrating&#8230;

We are just re-working the cables right now, nearly done after a day and a half of needless repetition.

Hopefully UPS labels and tracking numbers can be generated starting tomorrow.

I will try and get something out by e-mail and on the forums by the end of my day&#8230;I want to deliver good news desperately.
Best Regards,
Darryl Scott


----------



## Irishdave

POOP


----------



## Trouble4

Nadim_m said:


> Nadim,
> 
> Thanks for the e-mail. I will be forwarding another communication to our paid customers later today.
> 
> I relay information to the backorder list as I receive it from the team.
> 
> It is just taking longer than they expected to complete the software update - very hard to nail down a time 100% on software.
> 
> To complicate matters, we outsourced cable assembly to a local supplier, and they mixed up the pin arrangements. I can't win! L. Very frustrating&#8230;
> 
> We are just re-working the cables right now, nearly done after a day and a half of needless repetition.
> 
> Hopefully UPS labels and tracking numbers can be generated starting tomorrow.
> 
> I will try and get something out by e-mail and on the forums by the end of my day&#8230;I want to deliver good news desperately.
> Best Regards,
> Darryl Scott


THANKS dARRYL


----------



## VR6Rich

Does this mean they are resolving the issue of lack of diagnostics to the Haldex controller by changing the wiring loom?


----------



## Matt B

Some news always better than no news I guess.

But still not got one


----------



## Nadim_m

Finally got my tracking number


----------



## Matt B

Still nothing for me.


----------



## ramone23456

Matt B said:


> Still nothing for me.


Same here.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Nothing here either


----------



## V6RUL

Ditto..
Stev


----------



## spaceplace

I've received my hpa controller!!!!!!!!! .......................................... I haven't really :/


----------



## jamman

Apart from HPA actually running off with the money I'm not sure how this could go any worse.

Very very poor service.


----------



## Matt B

Not got one yet......


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Be interesting to see someone with one working to give a review........


----------



## ramone23456

jamman said:


> Apart from HPA actually running off with the money I'm not sure how this could go any worse.
> 
> Very very poor service.


It's only been about 9 months... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Nadim_m

Mine seems to be on route should be arriving tomorrow










Hopefully everyone else should be getting theirs soon


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

I'm not jealous much, still waiting for the tracking email


----------



## noroomforthedog

Is that why the shipping so expensive it looks like it came from Canada to stoke to Canada then the usa am I being really stupid ????


----------



## Trouble4

noroomforthedog said:


> Is that why the shipping so expensive it looks like it came from Canada to stoke to Canada then the usa am I being really stupid ????


it is a bit crazy but it is much less this way believe it is $110.00 USD shipped from Canada.......... 

maybe that is why the US Postal Service is Billions in the RED :?


----------



## fc91

Hi everyone

Never had anything to add to the forum before but I received my Touchmotion controller today so I thought I'd give a small guide on fitting and a first impression of the system.

My package was dropped of at UPS by HPA last Friday evening (30/01) and arrived today (04/02) so including the weekend took 5 days, which may be an indication of how long the rest might take once posted. I had to pay £50.94 for tax and handling charges at the door. Luckily I had exact change as the driver didn't have any. Earlier on in this thread someone asked why the shipment progress screenshot made it look like the package had gone from the States to the UK and then back to the States again. This happened with my tracking page as well and when it did I phoned UPS to ask for an update as it was no longer showing an estimated delivery date. The woman on the phone told me that it is just a flag on their system to tell you that you are going to have to pay charges and it hadn't actually left the US yet. I asked if I could pay the charges over the phone and she said I had to wait until the package was actually in the UK, but implied that I could then phone up and pay, meaning you wouldn't have to take out cash. My package arrived in the UK at 8pm last night and was delivered by 11am today and I already had cash so didn't bother phoning.

This is what the box looked like when it arrived


I wasn't planning on installing everything until the summer but with the snow we've been having up here I decided that it would be a good opportunity to test it out so put it on.

*Fitting*
It was really easy to fit, only took about half an hour. The tools required are a jack, axle stands, 8mm spanner and flathead screwdriver.

Start by jacking up the rear of the car. Get yourself underneath and look for a small silver bracket, just in front of the exhaust back box, mounted to the back of the haldex unit.


Use a 8mm spanner to undo the two bolts holding it on. You could perhaps use a 1/4" socket but space would be tight. Once they're both undone use some gentle persuasion to pull the silver bracket and cable down. Use the flathead screwdriver to unplug the cable and attach both of the plugs from the HPA cable into the ones you just split. At this point I tested the system by plugging the other end of the cable into the black controller box and turning on the ignition of the car. My screen was out of battery so I had to plug it into the cigarette lighter but after a while connecting it came up with the message "Controller active" at the top of the screen.

I have a roadster so for the next part I'm not sure if the coupe would be the same. Go into the boot, remove the spare wheel and you are left with this


If you look over to the left you'll see a rubber bung with a cable running through the centre. If you prise this out (using the screwdriver helped) you'll be able to see right down to the road. Now head back under the car and try to feed the cable up through the hole. Once it's through put the bung back in, spare wheel back in and connect the black controller box again. Lower your car down and that's it.

*Testing*
I didn't have a huge amount of time to test so headed for a big open car park that was pretty much empty and hadn't been cleared of any snow. The system defaults to stock, which just replicates the controller you already have attached to the car, so I knew it would have a fair bit of wheel spin before getting away. I tried off, sport and comp modes to see what the differences were. In "off" there is no power going to the rear wheels so the fronts basically just spun, no good in the snow but highway cruising it the description for it by HPA. In "Sport" there was a very small bit of spin from the front wheels before power was diverted to the rear and then the car took off. In "Comp" there was practically no spin from the front wheels before the car rocketed away, it felt really planted and inspired a lot of confidence in the handling, even in bad conditions. I spent most of the time messing around in comp mode and I did notice a smell similar to burning clutch after a while which I think was probably from the Haldex unit because of the abuse it was getting. I am pretty much at my interval for a Haldex oil and filter change so it would have made sense to do it whilst the car was up in the air anyway.

The main difference I found is difficult to explain, which could be because my mind might have made it up, but the car felt, during normal acceleration (in comp mode),like instead of pulling from the front it was pushing from behind. I might have imagined it that but that's what it felt like. Only real negative I have is that no matter how hard I tried I couldn't get the window mount to stick to the window so I had to leave the screen moving around on the passenger seat whilst driving.

Apologies for the long post but hopefully it can help people out. If anyone wants any more details then let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## David C

noroomforthedog said:


> Is that why the shipping so expensive it looks like it came from Canada to stoke to Canada then the usa *am I being really stupid* ????


A little.
The "Stoke" part is the receiving agent in the UK confirming that the import shipment is happening.
It doesn't mean he has physically seen the package in Stoke.


----------



## VR6Rich

fc91, place the window mount on a radiator over night which should sort out the sucker, did on mine.

Do you have access to VAGCom? If so can you see if you can access the Haldex controller and check for faults?

Just wondering as it looks like they have changed the box and wiring from your pictures and I'm wondering if they have sorted out the issue with the diagnostics being wired up.


----------



## Nadim_m

Mine finally turned up today


----------



## V6RUL

I have a number..
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Way hay - I have a tracking number too.


----------



## Eadon

Finally some progress, me too 

So much for the voucher that was mentioned :roll: :lol:


----------



## ramone23456

Sacrebleu! I got a confirmation email.


----------



## Trouble4

everyone who order through me after the special all are shipping trying to get your tracking numbers out to you

from WhanAB / Brett.


----------



## MikeyB

I'd like one of these for my 3.2 - is now a bad time to order? And if not - do I order directly from HPA?


----------



## cookbot

Has anyone gone from a blue controller to a HPA one and did you notice a difference?


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Still not got mine


----------



## Trouble4

cookbot said:


> Has anyone gone from a blue controller to a HPA one and did you notice a difference?


you can use this with your blue.....


----------



## fc91

VR6Rich said:


> fc91, place the window mount on a radiator over night which should sort out the sucker, did on mine.
> 
> Do you have access to VAGCom? If so can you see if you can access the Haldex controller and check for faults?
> 
> Just wondering as it looks like they have changed the box and wiring from your pictures and I'm wondering if they have sorted out the issue with the diagnostics being wired up.


Thanks for the tip, I'll try it tonight. I can't get my vagcom to connect to the haldex controller either.


----------



## Desmodave996

I asked Darryl about the vag com connection and they've not included the k-line in the wiring, so you'll just have to reconnect as per original to scan the haldex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brushwood69

Got an email yesterday and it was here today with a £51.64 duty to be paid. Some features promised for early adopters are not available yet 0-60 timer for one. It is based on an android tablet OS just not sure which yet so an app may be available later!


----------



## Eadon

At home waitig for me 

X2 on the £51.64


----------



## spaceplace

Eadon said:


> At home waitig for me
> 
> X2 on the £51.64


me too!


----------



## [email protected]

Shipping the last remaining backorders today...everyone who has ordered should have a tracking number by the end of the day. eace:

TouchMotion is now posted on the HPA website: http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_haldex.html

Now onto the two next "pressing" tasks:

1. We are producing a short video using a Mk1 TT to show additional detail and functionality of the TouchMotion.
2. We will be competing and e-mailing out a small software update for the first pre-order units shipped, as well as an update which includes the performance suite functions (0-60, 1/4 mile) for all owners.

Looking forward to more reviews being posted in the coming days. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]

Eadon said:


> So much for the voucher that was mentioned :roll:


We are working on that. Trying to get through the backorders and updates at this moment. If there is something else you want to buy now with your $50.00 credit, e-mail me at [email protected].



MikeyB said:


> I'd like one of these for my 3.2 - is now a bad time to order? And if not - do I order directly from HPA?


We have a few left on the shelf that have not yet been purchased. Now is as good a time as any! 

E-mail me at [email protected] and I will work out the freight charge for your order. 8)


----------



## jamman

And an apology ?


----------



## NickG

Been following this thread from the start, glad you're all finally getting your units and hope its worth the wait! Really eager to see how this is rated by users, so get reviewing guys!


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Just a quick one have noticed HPA's website state MK1 TT 2005-2006 require a unique cable, what's that about as I have an 05 QS, and this hasn't been mentioned to me.


----------



## Eadon

Yeah I read that earlier and was curious.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Eadon said:


> Yeah I read that earlier and was curious.


I've emailed Darryl and he said he may need to make some adjustments to my cable. Might be wise for you to ask the question?


----------



## Trouble4

Pow3r_L3ss said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I read that earlier and was curious.
> 
> 
> 
> I've emailed Darryl and he said he may need to make some adjustments to my cable. Might be wise for you to ask the question?
Click to expand...

emailed Darryl asking him to post the answer tothis forum page......


----------



## [email protected]

Pow3r_L3ss said:


> Just a quick one have noticed HPA's website state MK1 TT 2005-2006 require a unique cable, what's that about as I have an 05 QS, and this hasn't been mentioned to me.


We have noticed some "abnormalities" with the newest (05/06) Mk1 TTs on our SuperFlow Dyno. The electronic architecture of these cars has caused us to evaluate (through troubleshooting) the composition of our wiring harnesses, and after making a small change in the cable, we corrected a problem.

We still have not confirmed if this will occur in all 2005 and 2006 TTs (some have been ok), but we have a solution if anyone notices a problem with the unit performance (modes will not function properly).

We changed the website to identify these production years, to avoid any possible chance of this happening in the future. For those units that have shipped, I will manage exchanges on a case by basis as needed.

If you notice an issue of any kind or have questions - e-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## V6RUL

Mine turned up today but I'm offshore and I will have to wait for a few weeks.
Steve


----------



## Eadon

My 05/06 QS all connected fine


----------



## Trouble4

Eadon said:


> My 05/06 QS all connected fine


Great to hear.........


----------



## Eadon

Since fitting my ESP light stays on. Just ESP, not ABS.

Unsure if this is due to the controller or me knocking something whilst under there :?

Jon


----------



## V6RUL

Eadon said:


> Since fitting my ESP light stays on. Just ESP, not ABS.
> 
> Unsure if this is due to the controller or me knocking something whilst under there :?
> 
> Jon


It's a known issue and HPA need to advise you.
E-mail Darryl
Steve


----------



## Eadon

Ok thanks Steve.


----------



## Eadon

Email sent.

Wonder what the outcome will be.

Jon


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

V6RUL said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since fitting my ESP light stays on. Just ESP, not ABS.
> 
> Unsure if this is due to the controller or me knocking something whilst under there :?
> 
> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> It's a known issue and HPA need to advise you.
> E-mail Darryl
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve,

What other issues do you know of?

Thanks


----------



## jamman

I find it frankly bordering on criminal that HPA have taken money hung onto it forever and a day and then released a product with faults that isn't ready.

It's a joke.


----------



## V6RUL

Pow3r_L3ss said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since fitting my ESP light stays on. Just ESP, not ABS.
> 
> Unsure if this is due to the controller or me knocking something whilst under there :?
> 
> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> It's a known issue and HPA need to advise you.
> E-mail Darryl
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Steve,
> 
> What other issues do you know of?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

That some 05 and 06 cars require a new cable..
Suction mounts need heating first to shape them to the window..
The cable going to the black box in the back could do with additional cable sealant..
Head unit needs to be recharged after an hours useage with screen active..
For software updates you may need to buy a micro SD card..
Think that's about it..
Steve


----------



## Trouble4

V6RUL said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since fitting my ESP light stays on. Just ESP, not ABS.
> 
> Unsure if this is due to the controller or me knocking something whilst under there :?
> 
> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> It's a known issue and HPA need to advise you.
> E-mail Darryl
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Steve,
> 
> What other issues do you know of?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

That some 05 and 06 cars require a new cable..
Suction mounts need heating first to shape them to the window..
The cable going to the black box in the back could do with additional cable sealant..
Head unit needs to be recharged after an hours useage with screen active..
For software updates you may need to buy a micro SD card..
Think that's about it..
Steve[/quote]

Thanks V6RUL::

That some 05 and 06 cars require a new cable..
Suction mounts need heating first to shape them to the window..
The cable going to the black box in the back could do with additional cable sealant..
Head unit needs to be recharged after an hours useage with screen active..
For software updates you may need to buy a micro SD card..
Think that's about it.

previous to that wireless communication was intermittent at times ......

Possible idea is HPA supply mirco-card with reader to everyone instead of $50.00 credit and of course anyone who needs different wire for 05/06 cars...... 

what do you think ???


----------



## spaceplace

as long as theres no import tax to pay on it and it doesnt take ages to arrive. SD cards are pretty cheap now, what do you mean by reader?


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> as long as theres no import tax to pay on it and it doesnt take ages to arrive. SD cards are pretty cheap now, what do you mean by reader?


the mirco card goes into to be able to read what is on it .. ADAPTER I should have said


----------



## hey3688

Possible idea is HPA supply mirco-card with reader to everyone instead of $50.00 credit and of course anyone who needs different wire for 05/06 cars...... 

what do you think ??? [/quote]

Thats about a fiver then instead of $50


----------



## spaceplace

Ha yeah they do only cost about that. I don't think I'm ever going to use the 50 credit though so maybe it's better than nothing, a 50quid refund would be better, or even a 20quid refund


----------



## Eadon

They can shove the idea of a SD card reader instead of the $50 voucher. Both are salt to the wound if I'm honest.

More so after everything now I have to wait even further for a new lead. Will the new ones be sufficiently sealed?


----------



## Eadon

And Brett I wanted to thank you for all you've done in this group buy being the middle man


----------



## mullum

Isn't there a UK distributor of HPA products?


----------



## V6RUL

There are no UK distributors of products per say but Statler is an official HPA installer.
Steve


----------



## Danny1

Seems Blue controller wins hands down, I dont know how you lot have managed to stay calm over this, and as for that $50 credit, just refund the dam money to people, dont make out like your helping by getting them to spend more hahaha :lol:


----------



## spaceplace

Fitted mine today, I've got the esp light on, will the update fix this issue? Also it was a pain to fit, I have 3.2 dsg and unlike the roadster write up a few pages ago the rubber bungs are in different locations and I couldn't manage to fit the cable through, maybe if you remove the back box and heat shield, I ended up cutting the wires and soldering back up then using insulation tape then using heat shrink and more tape over the top of that, the unit seems good though, although I don't think it should have caused a esp light and it's disappointing the 0-60 timer isn't working yet,


----------



## noroomforthedog

Anyone else thinks the touchscreen looks like a cheap satnav especially with the reset hole and headphone socket


----------



## V6RUL

Not sure if cutting the wires has caused the ESP fault but there are reported issues of the ESP light on with oth installs.
I think the update fixes it.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

I don't think cutting the wires would cause a fault, I literally just cut them, then reconnected them. Yes I have to agree that the touch screen does look rather cheaply made, it looks android based so hopefully they will release an app to download to a smart phone


----------



## Trouble4

> the 0-60 timer isn't working yet,


will be downloaded.........



> a UK distributor of HPA products


V6RUL is correct

most cost is in the shipping.... so value of SD card (micro) with shipping is now :?: again just an idea :idea:

it could be less money if all shipped into one location and split from there

how much savings not sure my guess would be $20 less shipping and maybe all import tax......

whether HPA or any item .......


----------



## tommatt90

£900 what the...
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1580508934


----------



## Trouble4

tommatt90 said:


> £900 what the...
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1580508934


Please ever one if anyone you know wants to buy this....... Please send them to HPA or me as this is CRAZY Price

just do not want someone to over pay..........


WOW that is Pricey ................


----------



## MikeyB

Got my HPA haldex controller fitted yesterday down at the TT-Shop.

My first thought is why did HPA bother re-inventing the wheel shipping this with a touchscreen device which needs wifi etc, when every man and his dog has a phone.

Why they didn't just create an app and save us all a £100 is beyond me.

Hopefully, they'll bring an app out so we don't need the extra screen in the car.

I'll post a full review once I've given it a few weeks of testing.


----------



## CaptRon

Since it was initially planed to be used with a wired screen, I guess they wanted to sell it as a complete package; but I totally agree with you and I really hope HPA is going to come up with an App for this. One screen is enough.


----------



## mullum

Perhaps if it doesn't sell very well (or once sales drop off) they'll consider offering a cheaper version with an app instead of a screen.
One thing I know is that iOS apps can take a very long time to get approval from Apple. Can be 4-6 months after they've developed the app!
Android I don't know.


----------



## [email protected]

mullum said:


> Perhaps if it doesn't sell very well (or once sales drop off) they'll consider offering a cheaper version with an app instead of a screen.
> One thing I know is that iOS apps can take a very long time to get approval from Apple. Can be 4-6 months after they've developed the app!
> Android I don't know.


Both Android and Apple can be a pain. The more likely solution would be to create some sort of web-based program that can be accessed universally through WIFI. I will say it has been discussed...nothing more than that at this point though.

Update is coming along nicely. Should not be long now.


----------



## mullum

Like how you program a router through a web page interface? I imagine that developing apps based around that interface would be even easier to do.
As long as the security is good, wouldn't want anyone hacking my Haldex at the traffic lights :lol:


----------



## ramone23456

Eadon said:


> Since fitting my ESP light stays on. Just ESP, not ABS.
> 
> Unsure if this is due to the controller or me knocking something whilst under there :?
> 
> Jon


Same issue here. ESP light is lit. 2002 TT 225.
Did you get a response about the fix?


----------



## Nadim_m

Installed mine today no esp light, didn't have time to have a proper play
but definitely feels different in sport mode.


----------



## ramone23456

ramone23456 said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since fitting my ESP light stays on. Just ESP, not ABS.
> 
> Unsure if this is due to the controller or me knocking something whilst under there :?
> 
> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> Same issue here. ESP light is lit. 2002 TT 225.
> Did you get a response about the fix?
Click to expand...

So the word from HPA is that this does not affect the operation of the device or the vehicle. They are working on a download to fix it which should be available soon.


----------



## Eadon

They're gonna say that.

Truth is I'm unable to deactivate/activate Traction, and with the light being on does that mean it's 'off' when the controller is connected?

Mines coming off the car until they can sort it. And if they can't I want my money back.


----------



## ramone23456

Eadon said:


> They're gonna say that.
> 
> Truth is I'm unable to deactivate/activate Traction, and with the light being on does that mean it's 'off' when the controller is connected?
> 
> Mines coming off the car until they can sort it. And if they can't I want my money back.


Exact response:
The latest software had a last minute update applied to facilitate in service updates. A message delay was installed to prevent a user from bricking their unit by mishandling the upload sequence.

What has resulted, in some platform applications, this delay triggers a fault on the CAN network of the car triggering the light. This has been addressed and will be bundled in a software update that we hope will be ready for release in the next 7-10 days.

FYI, the light will not impede functionality, we have tested through the light on here in house to verify...


----------



## Eadon

Yeah I got the email.

But when they say it won't impede it's functionally, I think they just mean the controller itself and not ESP. Sure it's constantly 'off'.

Any way controller off now and light back out 

Will wait for the fix.


----------



## tommatt90

ESP light lit = ESP off


----------



## Nadim_m

First impressions after a couple days of light use when moving at speed on clear
roads seems very planted however slow maneuvers my car seems to skip/hop when
In sport or competition mode. Have setup a dynamic profile which brings in rear
When revs go over 3.5k which seems a lot better for driving in traffic and maneuvers.


----------



## CaptRon

[email protected] said:


> Both Android and Apple can be a pain. The more likely solution would be to create some sort of web-based program that can be accessed universally through WIFI. I will say it has been discussed...nothing more than that at this point though.
> 
> Update is coming along nicely. Should not be long now.


Please Darryl do more than discuss it... as most would love to control it with their phones!


----------



## Trouble4

CaptRon said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Android and Apple can be a pain. The more likely solution would be to create some sort of web-based program that can be accessed universally through WIFI. I will say it has been discussed...nothing more than that at this point though.
> 
> Update is coming along nicely. Should not be long now.
> 
> 
> 
> Please Darryl do more than discuss it... as most would love to control it with their phones!
Click to expand...

Sorry not me .. Have to believe younger folks do but those over 50 IMO not overly fond of new stuff...

 :lol:


----------



## Duggy

Trouble4 said:


> CaptRon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Android and Apple can be a pain. The more likely solution would be to create some sort of web-based program that can be accessed universally through WIFI. I will say it has been discussed...nothing more than that at this point though.
> 
> Update is coming along nicely. Should not be long now.
> 
> 
> 
> Please Darryl do more than discuss it... as most would love to control it with their phones!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry not me .. Have to believe younger folks do but those over 50 IMO not overly fond of new stuff...
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm over 50 Brett and I certainly think it would be better on an app :wink:

The only reason I pulled out of this was due to time and development issues, as soon as they're all sorted I will buy one, but I'd certainly prefer to control it through my phone...

John


----------



## CaptRon

Sorry Brett but I'm over 50 also :?


----------



## Trouble4

CaptRon said:


> Sorry Brett but I'm over 50 also :?


I took that how old you are quiz turned out they had me at 14

needless to say my oldest is 45 and my youngest is 26................ 2 more in between

OH have no problem going 0-62 in 2.5 seconds or even around the twist'''''ies at same ..........

just tired of learning new crap as my digits just can not take it anymore.........

and if we are going high tech let it be by voice command not punching all this or that in... make it easier not harder


Also: The software update will show a battery indicator on the screen,


----------



## V6RUL

I must have an updated version of sorts as I already have battery indicator.
Steve


----------



## mullum

Duggy said:


> I'm over 50 Brett and I certainly think it would be better on an app :wink:
> 
> The only reason I pulled out of this was due to time and development issues, as soon as they're all sorted I will buy one, but I'd certainly prefer to control it through my phone...
> 
> John


+1
(But not over 50!)


----------



## Nadim_m

App would definitely get my vote as most people have smartphones of some variety


----------



## mullum

Not saying you'd want it to, but theoretically the app could work on a smart watch too. Perhaps we'll see the new Apple watch being used strapped to a steering wheel.


----------



## Eadon

V6RUL said:


> I must have an updated version of sorts as I already have battery indicator.
> Steve


x2


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Eadon said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have an updated version of sorts as I already have battery indicator.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...

Did you sort yours mate?


----------



## Eadon

No it's currently off the car, waiting for this illusive update from HPA :roll:


----------



## pete_slim

A couple of questions to gauge where we all are with this product.

1. Has everyone from the group buy received their units? or I should say, Has anyone not got their unit yet?
2. Are the majority of the units which have been sent out fully working/functional and fit for purpose based on the product we were sold?
3. Has anyone had any communication from HPA regarding the software update yet?

Based on the issue seen by Jon and his QS - I would think that I will have probably encounter the exact same problem.
I'm quite lucky in that I'm not in such a huge hurry to install my controller as my car is still very much in bits, however I would expect it to be fully functional when I do come to install it.

This is not intended as a rant or a swipe in the direction of HPA, but no communication does not inspire any confidence in their product at all.
I have been expecting to see an update on here or via email from HPA regarding a status of what is happening and an expected timescale for fixing all issues.


----------



## conlechi

My car's still in bits as well Pete , much like yourself I am hoping with the promised update I will be able to plug and play when it goes on :?


----------



## V6RUL

1. I think everybody has/have received their units.
2. Later shipped units were updated with a couple of features, but not the fix for the ESP issue.
3. Everybody is waiting for the final revision of software to be released by HPA.
Steve


----------



## ramone23456

Received this yesterday from HPA:

Production meeting this morning, here is what I know -
We just loaded a new unit here with the updated software (finally). It appears to have all of the small bugs and issues resolved. We just need to test and confirm that these units produced from today forward can be updated in the field. The update process is what we have been fighting with for the past month or so.
The GPS performance suite has not yet been "conquered" as part of these updates. I would imagine that is coming next.
I am hoping this is a breakthrough, and that we can start sending out updates (especially to have that light addressed).
One more test day tomorrow&#8230;.


----------



## Matt B

Has anyone made a decent holder for this unit yet ? I am thinking something that connects to the two central vents


----------



## Eadon

Absolutely poor show from HPA.


----------



## Trouble4

have heard all bugs worked out of TT MK1 and testing the R32 MKIV today

so looks very close...


----------



## ramone23456

Trouble4 said:


> have heard all bugs worked out of TT MK1 and testing the R32 MKIV today
> 
> so looks very close...


April Fools...


----------



## jamman

What a complete [email protected] joke this is

except it isn't funny


----------



## Trouble4

Have spoken to Darryl and they are testing a solution which is being verified by TT customers ...... R32 customers are done all good to go........

Looking for role out soon

Please no shooting axing or any other violent actions towards a messenger Please......... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Darryl messaged me to see if I could Beta test a TT solution but I am currently offshore at the mo so I had to decline the offer.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Darryl messaged me to see if I could Beta test a TT solution but I am currently offshore at the mo so I had to decline the offer.
> Steve


Of all the cars not to test something on :lol:

Oh the irony


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Just this second received my tracking number, and states the 05-06 cable - boom can't wait.


----------



## V6RUL

Pow3r_L3ss said:


> Just this second received my tracking number, and states the 05-06 cable - boom can't wait.


What is the 05-06 cable..
Steve


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

V6RUL said:


> Pow3r_L3ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just this second received my tracking number, and states the 05-06 cable - boom can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the 05-06 cable..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve,

It's for 2005-2006 models, mines an 05 QS.


----------



## Nadim_m

Will be interesting to see if they put the k-line in so haldex
can be scanned through vagcom


----------



## V6RUL

Nadim_m said:


> Will be interesting to see if they put the k-line in so haldex
> can be scanned through vagcom


I think if they leave it in then peeps will be able to see the software and they don't want that to happen.
You will have to re-instate OEM connections if you want to read haldex..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Pow3r_L3ss said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pow3r_L3ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just this second received my tracking number, and states the 05-06 cable - boom can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the 05-06 cable..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Steve,
> 
> It's for 2005-2006 models, mines an 05 QS.
Click to expand...

Cheers..Didn't know there was a difference.
Steve


----------



## [email protected]

Software updates for the "second generation" (shipped in 2015) TMAP control box now available! 










I will be sending out e-mails momentarily, *so check your inboxes*!

_For customers with the "first generation" TMAP control box, please stay tuned for your update process..._ :thumbup:


----------



## Trouble4

Who has received an email from HPA.......... or better yet who has not received an email from HPA ????????????????

Thanks.............. Brett.


----------



## conlechi

Trouble4 said:


> Who has received an email from HPA.......... or better yet who has not received an email from HPA ????????????????
> 
> Thanks.............. Brett.


I'm totally lost with this Brett :? ..... my box is different to the one pictured in your post must be early gen 2014 , still with issues ? still waiting for updates ? when how ............


----------



## Eadon

So the guys that got them first are going to have to wait the longest??

F****** fed up with HPA. Never seen a company handle a situation so poorly, even if it was out of their hands.

Just comical.


----------



## Nadim_m

I've had email from Alan regarding update will download
and update tomorrow see how it goes was in my junk
Mail folder so I would suggest ppl have a look there.

Would post the link but email states

You will receive an email containing two files. The files are coded specifically to the serial number of the device denoted in the email. It cannot be installed on any other TMAP device. A label bearing the serial number is located in three places: on the Touchscreen Interface, on the Control Unit, and on the original packaging.

So wouldn't help anyone else


----------



## Desmodave996

Just tried the update a few times and it kept coming back with an error on the touchscreen mid way through, going to try again tomorrow..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouble4

Nadim_m said:


> I've had email from Alan regarding update will download
> and update tomorrow see how it goes was in my junk
> Mail folder so I would suggest ppl have a look there.
> 
> Would post the link but email states
> 
> You will receive an email containing two files. The files are coded specifically to the serial number of the device denoted in the email. It cannot be installed on any other TMAP device. A label bearing the serial number is located in three places: on the Touchscreen Interface, on the Control Unit, and on the original packaging.
> 
> So wouldn't help anyone else


Thanks Nadim_m........... am just trying to get info out /// trying to answer questions // whether it is good or bad news

just trying to get this nightmare over with and move on // do feel feel for everyone //

Thanks will post where to go for more info and or download.............

those that bought direct from me please either post here or direct... if you have not received an email Please

or anybody so I may help best as I can getting information (more) in next 45 min.


----------



## MikeyB

[email protected] said:


> Software updates for the "second generation" (shipped in 2015) TMAP control box now available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be sending out e-mails momentarily, *so check your inboxes*!
> 
> _For customers with the "first generation" TMAP control box, please stay tuned for your update process..._ :thumbup:


How can I get added to the list as I bought mine direct from the TT-Shop?

Thanks.


----------



## Nadim_m

First update files they sent me link for did not work
they have sent new link today hopefully will work
this time


----------



## Desmodave996

Same here, on my fourth file now will try again this afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmodave996

Have just popped out and tried the update again and the ESP warning light has gone 

No sign of the gps performance suite though..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

Good news that the update seems to be working eventually.
I thought I read somewhere that the GPS suite will be activated in a further required update.
Steve


----------



## Desmodave996

I could have sworn that I'd read the GPS suite was ready and would be hundred with the ESP fix.

1 out of 2 updates is a good start though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noroomforthedog

Got my update today ESP warning off, need to wait till the weekend to play


----------



## Trouble4

"Hi
It worked, esp light off "  ...... Les D.

Worked on another's in UK as well Glad to hear the news........


Remember the first 50 people have a rectangle and there is no update as of yet as HPA is looking at sending a new box out.

if you have a square box then update is ready.... I have sent out Update Update Downloads now if anyone that bought from me

please let me know what your Serial Number is .. I have sent out 5 updates any questions any problems please email me..

[email protected] if download works for you please post or email me as well ...................

Thank you for your time......... Brett


----------



## Trouble4

V6RUL said:


> Good news that the update seems to be working eventually.
> I thought I read somewhere that the GPS suite will be activated in a further required update.
> Steve





> Have just popped out and tried the update again and the ESP warning light has gone
> 
> No sign of the gps performance suite though..


"""the GPS suite will be activated in a further required update."""

this is my understanding as well..... 

Brett.


----------



## Nadim_m

2nd update file seems to have worked


----------



## Trouble4

Nadim_m said:


> 2nd update file seems to have worked


thanks for the info.............


----------



## Wiggles01

Hi, I have just opened my box up and I have the long rectangle rear box so will this be getting replaced?

Also can't find anyway to down load or the software updates, please help as I was hoping to get this fitted up and working.

Just so you know this has been through two forum members but is still unused of fitted as yet.

Wig


----------



## mullum

I'd leave it unused or fitted Wiggles, personally I think the whole thing looks a shambles.
It should never have been designed with a screen (how far must their heads have been buried in the sand!)
When they can produce a good working product that uses smartphones I might consider a second hand one.


----------



## Desmodave996

The kit itself is fantastic, the process of getting the product was a shambles but the product is brilliant.

If it's technically a second hand unit give darryl a call/email to update their records for updates, their not mind readers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggles01

Desmodave996 said:


> The kit itself is fantastic, the process of getting the product was a shambles but the product is brilliant.
> 
> If it's technically a second hand unit give darryl a call/email to update their records for updates, their not mind readers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I will try and make contact, the seller was going to contact them and let them know.

I like the idea Mullum but I can see at this late stage it is not easy so the guys at the front must be mega pissed by it all.

Let's hope I can get it fitted and updated which would be nice.

W


----------



## pete_slim

Hi all,
I hope Darryl doesn't mind me putting this here, as I was one of the first to get this Touch motion Controller hot off the production line. 
After a very long wait and not the best amount of communication from the group buy beginning to people actually receiving the product, it was seen that the first batch were not specifically suited to every TT. 
It would appear that from the lack of adverse comments that the vast majority of the bugs have now been fixed. 
I would also like to believe that other updates are also scheduled to give the full functionality of the product which we were sold.
I think that I am in the minority of purchasers who have a unit which I cant use without having to faff about and download software, update this and that, and also probably get a new cable due to an unforeseen incompatibility with 2005 & 2006 TT models. 
I messaged Darryl yesterday regarding my situation and my options and possible solution to what I should do with my unused controller. I had a response within 24hours, and based on the time difference and normal working hours, I was very happy to receive such a quick reply.
My unit is going back to HPA when I get home to England and have the opportunity send it off, and it will be updated (I dont know whether this means a completely new unit or if HPA will just the update the software to become the product including all the functionality I thought I was buying?) - I will also have the correct cable sent to me for the model year of car that I have. 
I am in no rush to install my Controller as I still do not have a fully working car, therefore I have an expensive piece of kit sat on a shelf, and I also know it wont work anyway.
It may cost me a little more in shipping fees and time etc. However, I believe that it is my best option.
I am very happy to say that I have a restored confidence in HPA and how they are willing to provide me with workable solution that I can go forward with.

Thanks


----------



## Trouble4

pete_slim said:


> Hi all,
> I hope Darryl doesn't mind me putting this here, as I was one of the first to get this Touch motion Controller hot off the production line.
> After a very long wait and not the best amount of communication from the group buy beginning to people actually receiving the product, it was seen that the first batch were not specifically suited to every TT.
> It would appear that from the lack of adverse comments that the vast majority of the bugs have now been fixed.
> I would also like to believe that other updates are also scheduled to give the full functionality of the product which we were sold.
> I think that I am in the minority of purchasers who have a unit which I cant use without having to faff about and download software, update this and that, and also probably get a new cable due to an unforeseen incompatibility with 2005 & 2006 TT models.
> I messaged Darryl yesterday regarding my situation and my options and possible solution to what I should do with my unused controller. I had a response within 24hours, and based on the time difference and normal working hours, I was very happy to receive such a quick reply.
> My unit is going back to HPA when I get home to England and have the opportunity send it off, and it will be updated (I dont know whether this means a completely new unit or if HPA will just the update the software to become the product including all the functionality I thought I was buying?) - I will also have the correct cable sent to me for the model year of car that I have.
> I am in no rush to install my Controller as I still do not have a fully working car, therefore I have an expensive piece of kit sat on a shelf, and I also know it wont work anyway.
> It may cost me a little more in shipping fees and time etc. However, I believe that it is my best option.
> I am very happy to say that I have a restored confidence in HPA and how they are willing to provide me with workable solution that I can go forward with.
> 
> Thanks


Myself am in much the same way as you still can not use it........ do not have the problem of model year but about the first 50 received this same controller and I am still waiting on the software download to make it work........

Happy that this solution works for you...........


----------



## jamman

I would beg people to check the mk1 forum for examples of this companies quite staggering poor customer service before buying anything from HPA

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=322462&start=585


----------



## Trouble4

Have received my update for my controller looking forward to downloading it........

as I was in the first batch sent out hoping everyone in first batch has received theirs as well .........

Now that has happened ..........

anybody that would like to buy one just let me know through PM or email me [email protected]


----------



## spaceplace

i had the update for the esp light , is there an update for the 0-60 times/gps yet?


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> i had the update for the esp light , is there an update for the 0-60 times/gps yet?


Believe it is coming in a different update.......


----------



## Trouble4

https://www.facebook.com/HPAMotorsports?fref=nf

Breaking News....HPA Touch Motion Performance Suite has just passed its final checks and will be bundled in an update to be released in the next week and a half. Our new software has been tested head to head with the drift box and meets and exceeds expectations. Looking forward to getting this into our user's hands and expanding the functionality of your Touch Motion Haldex controller..

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...4_10153453930908115_2220170746512393337_o.jpg


----------



## noroomforthedog

Got my performance suite yesterday, thanks to Brett
Just need the weekend to try it out


----------



## smitty12

Hi all,

I also have the problem with the ESP light, how is the update sent out? I bought my controller 2nd hand so won't receive anything via email, can anyone help me out?


----------



## Desmodave996

Email darryl at HPA and he'll email the update to you, get a micro sd card to put in on then insert the card to the unit and follow the instructions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouble4

smitty12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I also have the problem with the ESP light, how is the update sent out? I bought my controller 2nd hand so won't receive anything via email, can anyone help me out?


2 ways

1. email me [email protected]

2. email darryl direct at HPA you will need the S/N off of the black box that normally place in boot/trunk (cable that runs from haldex to inside connects it to black box)

and here is darryl's direct:: 
Darryl Scott
HPA Motorsports Inc.
604-888-7274 ext. 110
[email protected]

He will ask you your email address...............


----------



## Nadim_m

Has anyone else received their performance suite update?


----------



## Desmodave996

Not yet, was told a fortnight ago then last week and still waiting...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouble4

Desmodave996 said:


> Not yet, was told a fortnight ago then last week and still waiting...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


""""Hi Brett,

It's in beta testing with some tuner shops at the moment. Once the testing of functionality and the update process are proofed out, we'll start sending the updates. We are anticipating this to happen early next week. Thank you."""""

was told this just a few moments ago :?


----------



## Desmodave996

This is what I got 29 June:

David,

I have been told it will be this week for the Gen.1 control boxes (shipped
before the end of 2014) and next week for the Gen.2 control boxes (shipped
after Feb 2015).

We will notify everyone by e-mail as usual.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Best Regards,

Darryl Scott
HPA Motorsports Inc.
604-888-7274 ext. 110
[email protected] 
100 - 10185 199B St, Langley BC V1M 3W9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim_m

Has anyone got their update?


----------



## Desmodave996

Not yet, chased again and got the usual 'next week'.

I'm not too bothered tbh as the GPS suite is a bonus, it was bought for the haldex control, the update will come eventually...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouble4

Desmodave996 said:


> Not yet, chased again and got the usual 'next week'.
> 
> I'm not too bothered tbh as the GPS suite is a bonus, it was bought for the haldex control, the update will come eventually...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes there is eventually and then there is redickuless (yes I know spelling) IMO


----------



## A8VCG

Is it worth fitting this yet or waiting for everything to be sorted?

thanks


----------



## jamman

A8VCG said:


> Is it worth fitting this yet or waiting for everything to be sorted?
> 
> thanks


Yes because the updates /bugs will be sorted out next week oh or the week after or the week after (repeat until you give up the will to live)

What a complete shower of shite this company has been regards this hardware release, jokers


----------



## Desmodave996

A8VCG said:


> Is it worth fitting this yet or waiting for everything to be sorted?
> 
> thanks


Get it fitted, it's a great bit of kit.

The outstanding update is for the GPS suite, so bonus material really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> A8VCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth fitting this yet or waiting for everything to be sorted?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because the updates /bugs will be sorted out next week oh or the week after or the week after (repeat until you give up the will to live)
> 
> What a complete shower of shite this company has been regards this hardware release, jokers
Click to expand...

I got my money back in December, I was told it was only a few days away then... :?

John


----------



## VR6Rich

Any sign of the performance package yet? LOL


----------



## Trouble4

VR6Rich said:


> Any sign of the performance package yet? LOL


asked Darryl yesterday



> We are creating a new downloads page for Gen.1 and Gen.2 control boxes now.
> 
> This will cover the UI updates and performance suite updates as well.
> 
> We will forward this by e-mail to everyone shortly


----------



## Trouble4

I have received my update YES

""""UPDATE: TouchMotion All-Wheel-Drive Programmer OCTOBER 14, 2015

This update fixes a few minor bugs found in the original code and contains the HPA Performance Suite software to be installed on your V1 HPA TMAP.

Please click here to download the detailed instructions on how to perform the update

""""""Please find below download links to two files. The files are coded specifically to the serial number of the TMAP device denoted in this email. It cannot be installed on any other TMAP device. A label bearing the serial number is located in three places: on the Touchscreen Interface, on the Control Unit, and on the original packaging."""""""

Has any one else at this point ??????????


----------



## Desmodave996

Nope still waiting..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim_m

Finally got email from Hpa with update this morning


----------



## Desmodave996

Got mine installed and appears to work well, nice little touch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggles01

Mines in and working well

W


----------



## Trouble4

sounds great 

finally..........


----------



## peartcart12

Trouble4 said:


> sounds great
> 
> finally..........


Hi guys, thinking of getting one of these, are you all happy with your systems, is it a really great mod to do,, cheers


----------



## Desmodave996

Id say well worth getting one, the car 'feels' far more planted in sport and competition mode.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peartcart12

Desmodave996 said:


> Id say well worth getting one, the car 'feels' far more planted in sport and competition mode.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/ Hi Dave, sounds good then, is the group buy price still on anyone know, cheers


----------



## Desmodave996

Not sure on the gb price but drop Trouble4 a pm he may be able to help you out if not then HPA direct or I think the TT shop may have some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace

thought I received my update but its not in my emails, not sure if was delivered to my junk mail and it got deleted ? could you send it to me again please? I've emailed you, #(pm if you need my email)

thanks !


----------



## Trouble4

spaceplace said:


> thought I received my update but its not in my emails, not sure if was delivered to my junk mail and it got deleted ? could you send it to me again please? I've emailed you, #(pm if you need my email)
> 
> thanks !


PM'd  Brett.


----------



## A8VCG

Tried to update my Gen1 TouchMotion last night following the instructions and it doesn't seem to have the performance suite.

Have been waiting on an email from HPA for around 4 weeks now. Have emailled Melanie at HPA again last night after completing the installation.

What problems if any were present - haven't driven the car yet so really want to know:

Why the update hasn't worked

what the problems were

How to fix

thanks


----------



## Trouble4

A8VCG said:


> Tried to update my Gen1 TouchMotion last night following the instructions and it doesn't seem to have the performance suite.
> 
> Have been waiting on an email from HPA for around 4 weeks now. Have emailled Melanie at HPA again last night after completing the installation.
> 
> What problems if any were present - haven't driven the car yet so really want to know:
> 
> Why the update hasn't worked
> 
> what the problems were
> 
> How to fix
> 
> thanks


Thanks for the PM... and letting me know .. HPA is in contact with you again

please let us/me know if any problems want to deal with Companies that have excellent customer service...

glad we could help 

Yours, "Brett" Whan of WhanAB.


----------

